# Freeridetour Bayerischerwald



## ur-anus (8. März 2011)

Servus,
ich wollte gerne mal diese tour http://www.bike-freeride.de/fmo/fre...65&PHPSESSID=1b2749b50b8375f15368aa239ba7f6e1

fahren und fragen, ob das jemand schon gemacht hat und evtl. ein paar (gps)daten für mich hätte. Die angaben aus der freeride sind ja schon recht dürftig...

ich bedanke mich schonmal


----------



## heintz1 (9. März 2011)

Hab mich letztes Jahr mal an die Geschichte gehängt, der Tourismusverband hat weder GPS-Daten dieser Reoute noch die passenden Karten, um sich was zu erarbeiten.

Letztlich hab ichs zwar sein lassen, aber ich denke, wenn man die einschlägigen GPS-Seiten und Wanderkarten bzw. Seiten der Wandervereine und Sektionen durchwühlt, kann man sich schon einen GPS-Track basteln. Grobe Anhaltspunkte gibts auch schon im Artikel selbst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sungirl (9. März 2011)

Hallo Ur-anus,

ich bin überrascht, dass die Tour über Kl. und Grossen Rachel verläuft,
denn dort ist der Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald.
Im Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald ist nur auf wenigen Forststr. das Mountainbiken erlaubt. 
Ich selbst hatte 2003 Ärger mit einer Parkrangerin, weil ich am Rachelsee mit dem Mountainbike war, es waren aber auf meinem Weg dorthin keinerlei Bikeverbotsschilder am Wegrand gestanden.
Ich vermute, dass der Artikelschreiber für seinen Text einfach die Highlights des Bayr. Waldes zusammengesucht hat, aber die Strecke nie gefahren ist.
Aber Vorsicht vor den Rangern: die sind agressiv und verteilen sofort ne Strafanzeige.
Viel Glück.
Sungirl


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (9. März 2011)

Wie schauts denn aus mit touren um bayrisch eisenstein? Bin im Sommer für eine Woche da ...


----------



## ur-anus (11. März 2011)

Danke für die Antworten...
sollte ich mal viel zeit haben mache ich mich ans gps daten suchen und basteln


----------



## Brixton (11. März 2011)

Du könntest die untere Hälfte des Goldsteiges probieren und dann noch den Bikepark am Geisskopf mit nehmen. Oben bei Marktredwitz wirds zu flach sein. Aber im Bereich St. Englmar mit dem Mühlgrabenweg und Nordwestlich der Rusel von Geisskopf zur Rusel sind paar sehr schöne sachen dabei.
Woher kommst Du ?
Was verstehst Du unter Freeridetour ?
Wenn Du das starten will sag bescheid.  Bin da in 30 min drin... Momentan liegt noch zu viel schnee dort.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. März 2011)

Salve,
ich bin beruflich öfters im bayerischen Wald unterwegs und habe da schon ein paar Erkundungstouren  gestartet. Könnte also schon ein paar Tipps geben. Am besten per PN. Denn!! Feind hört vielleicht mit!! Kommt halt darauf an was ihr  so fahren wollt. Schwierigkeit, Hm, Länge usw. CC-Touren sind allerdings keine dabei. 
In dem Link sind ein paar Bilder der letzten Expedition 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/34502
Gruß
Bernd
Ps: Wäre selbst für ein paar neu Tips auch dankbar. Denn manchmal endeten die Erkundungstouren auch im Nichts!!!:kotz:


----------



## heintz1 (11. März 2011)

@Saddamchen

Ich glaube, deine Fotos treffen Teile der Route ausm Artikel ziemlich genau. In dem Bereich gibts auch Infos und (nicht-digitalisierte) Routen in den örtlichen Wanderkarten. Richtung CZ könnte man den Bikepark Spiczak mitnehmen und über Bayr. Eisenstein wieder "einreisen".

Weiter südl wirds allerdings a bissl mau, was Infos über Wanderwege etc. angeht und auch der Artikel wird im Bereich Freyung etwas ungenau.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass möglichweise einige Stellen in der Freeride nur zum Fotoshooting mitgenommen wurden, weil der Trail nicht so ganz mit Route zusammenpasst.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. März 2011)

heintz1 schrieb:


> @Saddamchen
> 
> Ich glaube, deine Fotos treffen Teile der Route ausm Artikel ziemlich genau. In dem Bereich gibts auch Infos und (nicht-digitalisierte) Routen in den örtlichen Wanderkarten. Richtung CZ könnte man den Bikepark Spiczak mitnehmen und über Bayr. Eisenstein wieder "einreisen".
> 
> ...



Also von den Fotos her kann man glaube ich schwer auf den Ort schließen, wenn nicht gerade markante Sachen dabei sind. Denn Steine hat es im bayerischen Wald reichlich. Habe mir halt Wanderkarten geschnappt und die Höhenlinien gecheckt. Die Freeride war auf jedenfall  nicht "dabei".

Gruß


----------



## heintz1 (11. März 2011)

na wenn das kein markanter Punkt ist... 

dort läuft der Künische Grenzweg vorbei Richtung Schwarzsee (CZ) in der Nähe von Spiczak, den sieht man im Artikel.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. März 2011)

heintz1 schrieb:


> na wenn das kein markanter Punkt ist...
> 
> dort läuft der Künische Grenzweg vorbei Richtung Schwarzsee (CZ) in der Nähe von Spiczak, den sieht man im Artikel.


Uppps!! war das auch im Album?? Habe ich gar nicht geschaut. Na ja aber von da gehen ja viele Wege weg. Und die von der Freeride sind ja nach Tschechien rüber. (Habe sie zumindest geschreiben!)

Was mich eigentlich schon lange wundert ist, das es kaum User/Beiträge aus dem bayerischen Wald gibt obwohl die Gegend ja ein Top Gebiet gerade für Enduro/Techno Sachen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heintz1 (12. März 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was mich eigentlich schon lange wundert ist, das es kaum User/Beiträge aus dem bayerischen Wald gibt obwohl die Gegend ja ein Top Gebiet gerade für Enduro/Techno Sachen ist.



ja, das stimmt wirklich. CC-technisch gibts einiges, Enduro ist in der Entwicklung dort.


----------



## Klabauterman (12. März 2011)

vllt sind die leute da nur zu sehr mit fahren beschäftigt


----------



## ur-anus (12. März 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Woher kommst Du ?
> Was verstehst Du unter Freeridetour ?
> Wenn Du das starten will sag bescheid.  Bin da in 30 min drin... Momentan liegt noch zu viel schnee dort.



Ich komm aus münchen... Freeride? wurzeln, steine, technisch bis flowig
Wann? ich hab ende mai anfang juni 2 wochen frei, wenns akut wird sag ich bescheid...

@ saddamchen: Ja genau so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt...  ich ich schreib dir mal ne pm...


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> vllt sind die leute da nur zu sehr mit fahren beschäftigt


Die sind dann aber im Stealth-Modus unterwegs!
Habe bis jetzt ca. 15 Touren im bayerischen Wald gemacht. Habe dabei genau *einen* Mountainbiker getroffen. Der war zu 100 % auf dem CC-Trip und ist mit gefühlten 500 Watt und 8 kg Carbonschlampe die Steigungen hoch!:kotz:  War mit nem 18 kg Freerider sehr entspannt ihm zu folgen!!


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was mich eigentlich schon lange wundert ist, das es kaum User/Beiträge aus dem bayerischen Wald gibt obwohl die Gegend ja ein Top Gebiet gerade für Enduro/Techno Sachen ist.


 
is halt ende der welt im wald drin 

werd diese saison auch versuchen öfter im bayerischen Wald zu fahrn. is ja doch schön dort  also wenn wer bock hat, wär auch dabei


----------



## Brixton (14. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> is halt ende der welt im wald drin
> 
> werd diese saison auch versuchen öfter im bayerischen Wald zu fahrn. is ja doch schön dort  also wenn wer bock hat, wär auch dabei


Also ich fahr immer gern ein Stück vom Goldsteig. Das macht richtig Spaß (wurzelteppiche, geröllige Passagen und zwischen drin mal forstweg und man kann ein mal die freeride am Bikepark mit nehmen. Muss man halt wieder rauf treten oder eine Bergfahrt zahlen.
Letztes Jahr bin ich einem begegnet mit nem Enduro der ist die Strecke letztes Jahr >60 x gefahren. Aber gesehen hab ich ihn nur ein mal.
Ich fahr jetzt schon öfters in der Rsuel aber wirklich viele sehe ich da nicht. Ganz anders siehts am Hirschenstein (Mühlgrabentrail) bei St. Englmar aus... da ist mehr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2011)

Ja ... Deg, geisskopf und zurück is schon ne schöne Sache


----------



## ur-anus (14. März 2011)

Ja da wär ich auch gerne dabei... evtl. könnte man sowas ja auch schon ende april starten, fänd ich gut...  
@eman im april bin ich wieder in waldershof... evtl. geht ja mal was zam. kösseine oder so. sonst muss ich immer allein fahren...


----------



## franzam (14. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> is halt ende der welt im wald drin
> 
> werd diese saison auch versuchen öfter im bayerischen Wald zu fahrn. is ja doch schön dort  also wenn wer bock hat, wär auch dabei



oh oh, die armen Jungs...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> oh oh, die armen Jungs...



hmm ... das sagt genau der richtige 

@ur-anus... im fichtelgebirge bin ich nimmer wirklich oft unterwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... das sagt genau der richtige



Oh oh, die armen Jungs...

Jetzt paßts

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh oh, die armen Jungs...
> 
> Jetzt paßts
> 
> G.


Ist der Eman wohl ein gesuchter Treibtäter oder was???

"... die Opfer hatten alle  rasierte Beine und mit Sitzcreme gesättigte Hintern!!"


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2011)

Zurück zum Thema ....


----------



## Saddamchen (17. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema ....



Bin beruflich halt öfters in Bad Kötzting. Wenn es mal wieder länger hell ist und ich meine Kondi. wieder im > 0 Bereich stabilisiert habe bin ich sofort bei einer Tour dabei.


----------



## heintz1 (18. März 2011)

War letztes Jahr mal von Deggendorf aus Richtung GK unterwegs... supergeile Tour mit massig Trailanteil. 
Ruselstrasse ca 3 km hoch, rüber nach Rohrmünz und GK, zurück über Oberprechhausen (oder so ähnl).

geht wahrscheinl wettertechnisch momentan noch nix, aber tourentechnisch jedenfalls ein Highlight.


----------



## ur-anus (18. März 2011)

Da sind ja schon richtig viele Touren zusammen gekommen... Ich hab am 14/15.4 Zeit. Da dürfte der schnee ja schon weg sein... also wenn jemand lust hat... meine kondition ist allerdings noch im keller... aber sonst mach ich halt ein paar berg auf pausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluppy (22. März 2011)

Ich hab heute mal GoogleMaps bemüht und mir ne kleine Rundtour für Deggendorf rausgeschrieben. Was haltet ihr von der Tour, ich kenn mich hier nicht besonders gut aus... http://goo.gl/maps/Jl79 
Kann mir jemand von euch Tips geben, wo ich flowige Trails finde in der Gegend?


----------



## Brixton (22. März 2011)

Schau unter gps.info. Da gibts paar trailige strecken im Bereich Deg - Geisskopf. 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.43109.html (Oben in die URL-Leiste kopieren)
Werd am WE auf jeden fall mal schau wie weit ma scho rauf kann wg. Schnee. Kommst mit ?
Freitag vor ner woche hats noch keinen spaß gemacht. Da war noch geschlossene Schneedecke ab Rusel.


----------



## heintz1 (22. März 2011)

@ Brixton:

würd mich auch anschließen, bin allerdings am kommenden WE nicht da. Viell klappts demnächst mal mit der Hirschensteintour vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Brixton (22. März 2011)

Klaro. Werd des WE aug jeden Fall mal Rusel und/oder Hirschenstein austesten.


----------



## Brixton (23. März 2011)

Wie schauts Freitag nachmittag aus ?
Samstag solls ned so gut werden vom Wetter.


----------



## Schluppy (27. März 2011)

Bin grade dabei die Kondi wieder hoch zu schrauben... is noch ned so gloreich 
Aber die Tour war super.. Der Wanderweg 3 is ein sehr schöner Trail wie ich finde. Werde ich die Woche auf jeden Fall noch mal fahren. Wie war deine Tour?


----------



## ur-anus (27. März 2011)

wie war die tour denn so schneemäßig? liegt im wald noch viel?


----------



## Brixton (27. März 2011)

Hallo,

Freitag bin ich den Goldsteig von Rusel richtung Landshuter haus rauf. So etwas über 900 HM lag auf den freien flächen noch schnee. Im wald war alles trocken ! Durch ein feld bin ich mit 20 cm... 
Ich fahr dann normal am landshuter haus beim dem kleinen bankerl hinten am geisskopf rauf. Ein super teil... Etwas geröllig viel wuzelteppiche...

Heute hab ich die oben gepostete tour von Deg aus mal angefahren. Das war mir etwas viel waldautobahn. Zwar paar echt schöne stücke dabei mit geröll und leicht verblockt aber halt nicht so schön enduro. Aber ich bin sie auch nur halb gefahren. Ideal wäre es wenn man die dann richtung geisskopf kombiniert und dann über den goldsteig wieder runter.


----------



## heintz1 (27. März 2011)

Dann könnte es ja am kommenden WE ganz gut hinhauen - Wetter könnte auch passen, zumindest am Sa ist Sonne/leicht bewölkt und 16° angesagt.

Was wäre besser, von DEG aus auf den GK oder die Hirschensteingeschichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (27. März 2011)

das klingt doch gut... Die Rusel-Trails stehen für dieses Frühjahr schon mal auf meiner liste...


----------



## -Bene- (29. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Niederbayern und Oberpfälzer

am Sa 2.4. wäre ich bei einer Runde in der Hirschensteingegend auch dabei.

selbstverständlich eher bergaborientiert. 

Schneelage unbekannt!



mfg

-Bene-


----------



## Brixton (15. April 2011)

Hat morgen wer auf ne kurze runde lust? Heute wars oberhalt 1000 Hm aber etwas unangenehm. Es hat leicht geschneit. Morgen solls besser werden...


----------



## -Bene- (15. April 2011)

Wann und Wo ?

wäre dabei


----------



## Brixton (15. April 2011)

Schick ma mal Dei Handy Nummer einfach.


----------



## ur-anus (17. April 2011)

Shit, da wär ich gern mitgekommen... hatte die letzten Tage nur kein Internet wegen Umzug. Vielleicht klapps beim nächsten mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (18. April 2011)

Geht evtl. des WE was zusammen ? Ich wüsste noch einen langen Trail. Den vom geisskopf runter zum Landshuter haus. Und dann sind heintz1 und ich noch einen recht langen rauf gefahren/geschoben der ginge dann komplett trail bergab bis rohrmünz... Von Rohrmünz könnt ma dann den schluss am Böhmweg runter. Der war auch ned schlecht.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2011)

Am Oster-WE wer bock ? 

Bin evtl schon morgen hinten ... Evtl sogar noch weiter hinten Richtung bayrisch eisenstein / spicak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heintz1 (21. April 2011)

Bin am OsterMo unterwegs, wo ist allerdings noch nicht fest...


----------



## ur-anus (21. April 2011)

Ach so ein kack ich hab wochenenddienst


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2011)

Is denn Montag Wochenende  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. April 2011)

Gibt einige schÃ¶ne Trails im Bayerischen Wald. Der Loderharttrail is ziemlich fett, vom Geisskopf aus gibts auch geguidete Freeridetouren nach Deggendorf kostenpunkt ca 40â¬ (Mit RÃ¼ckfahrt zum GK natÃ¼rlich)fÃ¼r 4-6 Mann, also sau gÃ¼nstig  MFG Nik


----------



## heintz1 (24. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Is denn Montag Wochenende



is doch noch Oster-WE, 

geht was zusammen?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. April 2011)

Ich hab das Antriebssystem des corsair noch net unter Kontrolle  deshalb fahr ich net gk ... wär nur frustrierend 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (24. April 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Gibt einige schÃ¶ne Trails im Bayerischen Wald. Der Loderharttrail is ziemlich fett, vom Geisskopf aus gibts auch geguidete Freeridetouren nach Deggendorf kostenpunkt ca 40â¬ (Mit RÃ¼ckfahrt zum GK natÃ¼rlich)fÃ¼r 4-6 Mann, also sau gÃ¼nstig  MFG Nik



Zum echten Erlebnis da runter gehÃ¶rt die Auffahrt dazu ... Is nen viel geileres gefÃ¼hl wenn man sich die Abfahrt verdient hat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. April 2011)

kann man sehen wie man will ich fahr lieber mim Auto wieder hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (29. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Zum echten Erlebnis da runter gehört die Auffahrt dazu ... Is nen viel geileres gefühl wenn man sich die Abfahrt verdient hat



 seh ich auch so. Krieg beim Liftfahrn immer n schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2011)

Rick7 schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. Krieg beim Liftfahrn immer n schlechtes Gewissen



Ne, schlechtes gewissen hatt ich noch nie dabei  und am sonntag werd ich den Lift auch benützen 

Aber der starke Kontrast zwischen hochquälen und runterflowen hat was


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ne, schlechtes gewissen hatt ich noch nie dabei  und am sonntag werd ich den Lift auch benützen
> 
> Aber der starke Kontrast zwischen hochquälen und runterflowen hat was



Nach dem Hochquälen gibt kein Runterflown mehr...zumindest kein kontrolliertes

G.


----------



## Brixton (30. April 2011)

Naja geisskopf über forststrasse hoch ist doch bis aufs letzte Stück jetzt nicht so die Qual.  wenn's radl unter 15 kg bleibt. Nur hoch fahren dauert halt a vielfaches vom runter fahren ;-) da braucht sich keiner schämen den Lift zu nehmen find ich.
Wie schaut's nexdes we mal aus ? 
Bin des we am
Gardasee...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2011)

ur-anus schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten...
> sollte ich mal viel zeit haben mache ich mich ans gps daten suchen und basteln


 
hast eigentlich schon zeit gehabt zum suchen ?  sonst muss ich auch mal suchen 

am WE wer bock auf ne tour?


----------



## Brixton (20. Mai 2011)

Bin am Gardasee beim radln ab hute abend... WE drauf gerne.
Bist Du letztens eigentlich bis ganz über Loderhart gefahren oder vorher links den 3er Weg dann nach Rohrmünz ? Der3er hat was! Aber beim loderhart soll auch was sehr gutes runter gehen richtung
http://www.deggendorf.de/fileadmin/web/pdf/tourismus/wanderkarte_500.pdf


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2011)

Übern dreitannenriegel meinst ? ja bin ich mal gefahrn, aber letztes mal net ... Is oben sehr verblockt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heintz1 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich wär am So auch am Start... Bayerwaldrunde? 

Wetter vermutl etwas unbeständig, zumindest abends.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2011)

Sonntag bin ich leider liftfahrn im bay Wald 

Werd wohl morgen ne Tour da hinten fahrn, wenn ich Bock hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heintz1 (22. Mai 2011)

bei mir wirds heut auch nur ne "Freeridetour Rgb" - war gestern noch auf der Dult.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2011)

Wer saufen kann, kann auch radl fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2011)

Nein....das geht nur umgekehrt

G.


----------



## heintz1 (22. Mai 2011)

Die ersten beiden Stunden der Tour tut man Buße für die Maß zuviel.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (23. Mai 2011)

klinke mich hier mal mit ein; mich hat es nun auch in den bayerischen wald verschlagen; einige wege kenne ich schon, würde aber gerne auch hier mit ein paar leuten fahren; zeitlich ist unter der woche ab 17 uhr sehr gut; startpunkt ist bei mir die gegend um ruhmannsfelden; morgen geht es voraussichtlich gegen 17:30 Uhr auf den Hirschenstein


----------



## Brixton (30. Mai 2011)

Wie schauts Do. aus?
Jemand Lust auf ne knappe Tagessgeschichte? Evtl. mit ein/zwei mal durch Park am Geißkopf rollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (1. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungs! Sagt mal, ich hätte mal bock, am Geißkopf die X-Ride Strecke aus zu probieren... Bin bisher noch nie im Bikepark gewesen. Meint Ihr mein Bike hält das her?


----------



## Brixton (1. Juni 2011)

Alles eine frage wie wild du es treibst...


----------



## Rick7 (2. Juni 2011)

klar, alles eine frage der technik da kommste auch mit nem starrbike runter. Gruß


----------



## Brixton (2. Juni 2011)

Die ersten versuche auf der Fr und dh hab ich auch min cc Fully mit 100mm gemacht. Nur Drops und so werden halt fürs Material dann grenzwertig... Aber da war ich dort noch langsamer unterwegs als jetzt mit 160mm


----------



## Yankee Doodle (6. Juni 2011)

jemand Lust morgen Abend in Richtung Hirschenstein mit Felsenabfahrt und anschließend Mühlgrabenweg zu fahren?


----------



## Brixton (6. Juni 2011)

Hm es wird um 21.00 dunkel. Wobei mit guter Lampe ginge auch noch 21:30 wenns nicht bewölkt ist. Starten müsst ma dann dort um 18:00 Uhr oder wie hättest Du es Dir geplant?
Ich bin zuletzt durch Böbrach gefahren und dann am letzten Bauernhof ist noch mal a kleiner Parkplatz.
Ist bei mir immer schwer zu sagen was in der Arbeit los ist. Aber ich würds versuchen.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (6. Juni 2011)

klingt ja hervorragend; ich starte in ruhmannsfelden und fahre dann über achslach auf; habe leider kein auto für nen anderen startpunkt; mein plan wäre von grandsberg wieder zu queren und dann den 4er hinab nach achslach; lampe ist auch kein problem


----------



## Brixton (6. Juni 2011)

Du hast eine pn.


----------



## Rick7 (7. Juni 2011)

wenn ich in der Ecke wäre würde ich mitfahrn  schade


----------



## Brixton (7. Juni 2011)

Also ab 21:00 ist Lampenpflicht im Wald  War ja auch bewölkt heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (14. Juni 2011)

Wie schaut's heute aus? Jemand Lust Zeit?


----------



## Rick7 (14. Juni 2011)

bin am wochenende spontan mit nem Bekannten ab Viechtach die Pröller Tour in Verbindung mit der Hirschenstein Runde gefahren... Ist echt supergut kann ich nur empfehlen! 

War auch mal in der bike beschrieben: einfach unter "Reise" auf "downloads" und "bayerischer wald" suchen, konnte die seite leider nicht verlinken.

Grüße Rick


----------



## zwecky (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr,

ich komme von der anderen Seite (Schwarzach) und kenn mich mittlerweile am Hirschenstein ganz gut aus. Gibt's da noch irgendwelche Geheimtipps? 

Wer kennt denn diese Singletrail-Trainingsstrecke am Predigtstuhl? Ich hab mir mal von der Touristinfo eine Krate schicken lassen, bin aber nicht so richtig schlau geworden!!!

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## -Bene- (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

es gibt keine MTB Singletrail-Trainingsstrecke!
steht zwar überall geschrieben, ist aber nix davon zu sehen oder beschildert
Wer nähere Infos hat bitte her damit, dann schau ich mir die Sache mal an bei der nächsten Tour. 

Geheimtipps! 

nachdem der Thread Freeridetour heißt  
Abfahrt von der Käsplatte Richtung Kolmberg


Achtung!   aktuelle Wanderwegsperrung
Hirschenstein - Schuhfleck  wegen Holzarbeiten

derzeit Holzarbeiten im gesamten Gebiet um den Hirscheinsteingipfel!
später bis runter zum Schuhfleck





hoffen wir mal das der Weg in seiner jetzigen Form erhalten bleibt und nicht  durch schwere Holzerntemaschinen zersört wird.  

wird wohl noch ein paar Wochen dauern



achja   Tourtreff nächstes Wochenende ??    Sonntag hätte ich Zeit


mfg 
-Bene-


----------



## Brixton (10. Juli 2011)

Sonntag klingt gut. Das min hirschenstein nicht so. Weis ma wo die arbeiten statt finden? Direkt hinterm Turm runter, von ödwies aus wo am mühlgrabenweg oder nur auf der Forststraße?
Edit: Merci Bene. Der mühlgrabenweg ist demnach noch befahrbar.


----------



## -Bene- (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo

nachdem noch keine Vorschläge fürs Wochenende gemacht wurden.


Einladung zu einer Tour von Bodenmais zum gr. Arber.

Sonntag 17.07.2011 Treffpunkt 09:00 in Bodenmais (Aldiparkplatz)
oder wo anders nach Absprache

Tourverlauf noch offen aber warscheinlich
Bodenmais - kleiner Arber - großer Arber - Arbersteig runter - evtl über Risslochwasserfälle

Vorschläge willkommen
ca. 35km 1200hm


mfg
-bene-


----------



## Brixton (15. Juli 2011)

Klingt ganz nach meim Geschmack. Bergab über trails?
Wer kommt denn alles?


----------



## Rick7 (16. Juli 2011)

Coole Sache! 
Sind wir letztes Wochenende auch ab Bahnhof über Rißloch gefahren, Is ne sehr schöne Tour! Die Downhills waren extrem spaßig, weniger traillastig aber dafür blockig und bisserl technisch...also eher schneller fahren  Allerdings haben wir den kleinen Arber ausgelassen. Wünsche euch viel Spaß. Grüße


----------



## Brixton (16. Juli 2011)

Rick mitfahren ist angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (16. Juli 2011)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Rick7 (16. Juli 2011)

Wird schwierig dieses Wochenende. Bleibe leider in Regensburg, also nix bajuwarenwald für mich. Aber n andern mal bin ich gerne dabei. Haut rein.
Grüße


----------



## zwecky (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

update zum Hirschenstein: ich war gerade oben und konnte keine Sperrungen feststellen. Holzarbeiten ja, aber die Wege sind in Ordnung. Mühlgrabenweg natürlich auch - wie immer schön zu fahren.
Was aber total besch.... ist ist die Abfahrt vom Grandsberg nach Schwarzach (Wanderweg 2). Da liegen viele Äste rum und die Wege sind total im A.... - hat mich mein 13 Jahre altes stets treue Dienste leistendes Schaltwerk gekostet :-( - SRAM ESP 9.0, wäre schon was für's moderne Antiquariat!

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## Lenka K. (4. August 2011)

Nochmals Hirschenstein:

gestern war der untere Teil des 2ers (Forststrasse-Schuhfleck) gesperrt, ebenfals der Mühlgrabenweg zwischen Schuhfleck u. dem unbenannten Weiher.

Bis 6.8. (laut Schild, voraussichtlich) ist auch der Predigstuhlgipfel (Wasserbehälter am Teerstrassenende bis Gipfel) gesperrt.

Servus, 

  Lenka K.


----------



## Brixton (4. August 2011)

Kennt wer die Strecke am Ullrichsberg? Dort solls was gröberes geben.
Bins letzte Woche mim Auto vorbei gefahren. Dürfte schön steil runter gehen. Aber wo?


----------



## TheWho88 (4. August 2011)

Wer Interesse am bayrischen Wald hat und gerne mal zum biken kommen möchte, dem kann ich gerne meinen Kontakt zukommen lassen.

Ich starte mit nem Kumpel nächstes Jahr eine community "rent a local" - hier wollen wir vorerst mal inoffiziell Biker nach Bodenmais bringen und diesen unsere Hometrails näher bringen und eine nette Gemeinschaft  gründen. 

Es soll für jeden was dabei sein incl. "Rahmenprogramm" - sprich, grillen und Bier trinken ;-) - gerne können wir auch im Bikepark am Geißkopf aufschlagen... für Ferienwohnungen mit Garage usw. oder auch Hotel (4*) ist gesorgt und kann besorgt werden. 

Kostenmäßig dachten wir eher an einen Unkostenbeitrag. Wir wollen damit vorerst kein Geld verdienen - nur aufzeigen, dass es genügend Biker bzw. Enduristen oder Freerider gibt für die der Bayrische Wald und speziell Bodenmais ein Eldorado ist und etwas entstehen kann. 
  Soweit zu der Sache. Aber ich möchte jetzt nicht unser ganzes Konzept vor Release der HP ausplappern. Wer jedoch Interesse hat einmal unverbindlich nach Bodenmais zu kommen und ein paar Trails zu rocken  lt.frogskin (Skype)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heintz1 (10. August 2011)

am WE solls Wetter ja ganz passabel werden - hätt evtl. den Höhenweg ab kl. Arber auf dem Schirm, am Ende Rißloch...

geht was zusammen?


----------



## Brixton (10. August 2011)

Servus Christoph, ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren am WE. Nur wann weis ich noch nicht. =>Gäubodenvolksfest...


----------



## heintz1 (10. August 2011)

lieber vorher Mtb und nachher Straubing, sonst sind die ersten Stunden hart...


----------



## TheWho88 (10. August 2011)

heintz1 schrieb:


> am WE solls Wetter ja ganz passabel werden - hätt evtl. den Höhenweg ab kl. Arber auf dem Schirm, am Ende Rißloch...
> 
> geht was zusammen?



gerne!!!

PN und wir können was ausmachen. wüsste evtl auch noch 1-2 leute.

sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## -Bene- (10. August 2011)

wäre auch mit dabei.

Samstag oder Sonntag?

Höhenweg ab kl. Arber ??

in welche Richtung ??   Enzian/Heugstattt oder oberhalb Seewand/Mittagsplatzl

das schönste am Arber sind aber immernoch die ersten 500m Arbersteig!

biete Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Straubing (1 Person+Rad)
falls jemand Interesse hat

mfg
-Bene-


----------



## TheWho88 (10. August 2011)

Samstag Vormittag Mittagsplatzl!!!??


----------



## heintz1 (10. August 2011)

-Bene- schrieb:


> in welche Richtung ??   Enzian/Heugstattt oder oberhalb Seewand/Mittagsplatzl
> 
> ...
> 
> biete Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Straubing (1 Person+Rad)



ich hätt mir den Höhenweg Richtung Heugstatt auf GPS gezogen, aber wenn die andere Richtung besser is - gerne.

Mitfahrgelegenheit würd ich annehmen, wie siehts bei dir/euch am Sa aus?


----------



## -Bene- (10. August 2011)

dem Post zufolge kennt sich der kollege von oben besser aus
und ist die richtung schon mal gefehren (ich nicht)

richtung heugstatt lohnt ich meiner meinung nach nur wenn man den Weg E6 weiter fährt bis Bad Kötzting.

kleiner Arber hochtragen ist ja noch ok und vorne wieder runter.

aber 
kl. Arber hinten wieder runtertragen weil kaum fahrbar, bisschen fahren dann Enzian hoch, bisschen fahren, Heugstatt hoch lohnt sich nicht.

der gleiche weg in die andere Richtung sprich Heugstatt - kl.Arber macht gar keinen Sinn bzw Spaß

Samstag ist gut!
um Vormittags am Mittagsplatzl zu sein, müsste man .....
ca.  7 oder 8 Uhr Abfahrt Straubing
Vorschlag für Treffpunkt: Pendlerparkplatz A3 Ausfahrt Bogen/Hunderdorf



mfg
-Bene-


----------



## TheWho88 (10. August 2011)

-Bene- schrieb:


> dem Post zufolge kennt sich der kollege von oben besser aus
> und ist die richtung schon mal gefehren (ich nicht)
> 
> richtung heugstatt lohnt ich meiner meinung nach nur wenn man den Weg E6 weiter fährt bis Bad Kötzting.
> ...



So genau weiß ich die tour auch nicht, aber lass mir was einfallen. Hochfall ist momentan nicht so toll und im risloch ist wahrscheinlich viel Fußgängerverkehr.

Am besten wär großer arber über mittagsplatzl und dann stellt sich halt die frage ob hochfall wieder befahrbar und ob das risloch noch sehr feucht ist. Das ist aber situationsabhängig und kurzfristig zu entscheiden.

Können ja noch skypen oder so ... evtl Konferenz wenn wir noch mehr Mitfahrer finden. Wär cool wenn noch jmd dabei wäre - mehr ortskundige = evtl. neue touren und Ideen.

Zu dritt ist nebenbei die beste gruppengröße. 

Freu mich und hoffe das es was wird..


----------



## heintz1 (10. August 2011)

-Bene- schrieb:


> ca.  7 oder 8 Uhr Abfahrt Straubing
> Vorschlag für Treffpunkt: Pendlerparkplatz A3 Ausfahrt Bogen/Hunderdorf



7:30 hier?

Ich wäre den Höhenweg bis Heugstatt (E6) und dann Forstweg zurück bis zum gr. Arber gefahren. Vom Arber dann über Rißloch runter... da gäbs dann schon Publikum, am Sa sind vermutlich Wanderer unterwegs. 

Aber die locals kennen sich da auf jeden Fall besser aus, machts einfach a Tour klar... ich bin dabei. 

@ Andreas (Brixton), bist doch sicher auch am Start, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Bene- (11. August 2011)

@heintz1

knapp daneben

grüner Pfeil
hier


----------



## TheWho88 (11. August 2011)

Gut ist auf jeden Fall gr arber, Bodenmaiser mulde und dann risloch ab absprungsplatz.

Besser wär hochfall, aber da war/ist rücke angesagt -> alles kaputt und schlammig. Wär sonst auch cool...sogar besser als risloch.


----------



## TheWho88 (11. August 2011)

Machen wir doch gleich was aus... Samstag 9 Uhr Bodenmais aldi Parkplatz. Tour können wir während der auffahrt noch konkretisieren. Ziel großer arber....siehe oben.

Wer ist aller dabei? Bitte Email an [email protected] - über Mail könnten wir das ganze evtl noch schneller aussprechen. Also schreibt einfach


----------



## heintz1 (11. August 2011)

Wenn alles klar geht, dann sind wir schon etwas früher dort... den Rest klären wir dann.


----------



## TheWho88 (11. August 2011)

Also um neun? Cool.

Bitte trotzdem Email an mich schreiben mit handynummer. Dann kann nix mehr schief gehen ;-). Wo kommt ihr her?


----------



## Brixton (12. August 2011)

Ich muss kurzfristig schaun weil wir evtl. Freitag Abend auf Tour sind... 
Sa. passt aber scho mal besser als Fr.
Ich komme aus nähe Wallersdorf (Plattling).


----------



## TheWho88 (12. August 2011)

Kein Thema...wie gesagt 9 Uhr. Wenns später wird oder du es nicht schaffst bitte sms


----------



## Brixton (12. August 2011)

Servus,
für morgen sagt der wetterbericht aber recht schlecht.
http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/bodenmais/DE0001288.html
Sonntag sollte gut werden.


----------



## TheWho88 (12. August 2011)

m.yr.no/sted/Tyskland/Bayern/Bodenmais,_Markt/time_for_time_i_morgen.html Hmm bei regen ist das ganze schwierig, aber können ja auch ne alternativroute nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (12. August 2011)

Ich bin schönwetterfahrer. ;-) Bei Regen isses nix für mich.


----------



## TheWho88 (12. August 2011)

Bin auch schönwetterfahrer. Glaub nicht das es morgen regnet. Können zur Not immer noch auf Sonntag auswei


----------



## heintz1 (12. August 2011)

ja, Regenswahrscheinlichkeit 90% ist nicht grad wenig und bei Starkregen muss ich nicht auf den Arber. Mir ist auch Sonntag recht  - was meint ihr?


----------



## Brixton (12. August 2011)

Passt auch. Aber ich muss sagen ich bin eh nur unter vorbehalt mit dabei. In Könen ja heute abend noch mal schaun was der local und der wetterbericht sagen fürn arber.


----------



## TheWho88 (12. August 2011)

Ja dann lassen wir es und verschieben es auf Sonntag. Da aber dann erst um 11. Muss alles abtrocknen. Risloch wird sonst  sehr rutschig. Ausserdem sind im Vormittag zu viele Wanderer


----------



## -Bene- (12. August 2011)

ok, überredet

Sonntag 11 Uhr in Bodenmais am Aldiparkplatz

@heintz1    Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Pendlerparkplatz A3 Ausfahrt Bogen


es gibt kein schlechts Wetteer, nur schlechte Reifen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heintz1 (12. August 2011)

Servus Leut,

11h is halt schon recht spät und obs noch feucht is, wenn wir RAUF fahren, is doch ned so wichtig, oder? is vormittags schön wolkig und sobald die Sonne rauskommt sind wir oben. 

ich hätt halt gesagt, wir fahren a Stund später - sprich um 10h in Bodenmais... wir haben ja auch 1,5 Std Anfahrt, das muss sich doch lohnen   just my 2 cents


----------



## TheWho88 (12. August 2011)

Denke das es erst Nachmittag trocknet. Wir reden von Wald und flussnahen Steinen. Denke 11 ist ne gute Zeit. Ist doch egal ob wir um drei oder vier wieder in Bodenmais sind. Man kann bis 8 klasse fahren.


----------



## zwecky (13. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich war heute aufm Hirschenstein inklusive Abfahrt zum Schuhfleck - ist schon ne ziemliche Sauerei gewesen heute. In Ödwies hab ich mit meiner Trinkflasche drei Mal den Umwerfer vorne abgeduscht bis wieder was davon sichtbar war.
Wie ist das Niveau der Tour denn? Ich bin heute 35 km und 1150 hm gefahren - reicht das auch für den Arber?

@ bene: Canyon AM 8.0 wurde jetzt geliefert und schon ordentlich eingeweiht - vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!

Abfahrt von Hirschenstein ist übrigens immer noch  - eigentlich  - gesperrt, zumindest der untere Teil. Bins trotzdem gefahren (es kamen mir auch einige Wanderer entgegen, die haben sich auch nix drum geschert) und muss sagen teilweise machts keinen Spaß, Stämme quer über den Weg und schaltwerkskillende Äste.
Dafür hab ich mir nachher noch die Abfahrt vom Schopf gegönnt - auch sehr nett , auch wenn da ganz oben auch das Rad mehrere Meter getragen werden muss weil ein Baum und Äste im Weg liegen.

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## Brixton (14. August 2011)

Wer von den mitfahrern heid die Gpx will schickt mir bitte a Mail. Toller Tag, tolle trails, tolles Wetter, tolle vorrausfahrerin am Gipfel ;-) 
Evtl bis bald mal. Ich weis noch einen guten in der rusel. Das "Kanonenrohr". Könnt ma in Verbindung mim bikepark mal machen.


----------



## zwecky (14. August 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Wer von den mitfahrern heid die Gpx will schickt mir bitte a Mail. Toller Tag, tolle trails, tolles Wetter, tolle vorrausfahrerin am Gipfel ;-)
> Evtl bis bald mal. Ich weis noch einen guten in der rusel. Das "Kanonenrohr". Könnt ma in Verbindung mim bikepark mal machen.



Jupp - dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Und das nächste Mal wird mehr Apfelschorle eingepackt. Und Sonnencreme. Meine Frau meinte schon ich sehe aus als hätte ich braunrote Strümpfe an.

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## heintz1 (14. August 2011)

Ja, ein super Tag, auch wenn die junge Dame am Gipfel einfach zu stark war.


----------



## zwecky (15. August 2011)

heintz1 schrieb:


> Ja, ein super Tag, auch wenn die junge Dame am Gipfel einfach zu stark war.



Danke für die "fertig gebastelte" Tour. Ich hab's auch noch mal angeschaut - 1300 hm sind schon ordentlich. Pluss 100 hm zurücklatschen zum Radcomputer holen  !

PS: die "junge Dame" am Gipfel hätte glaube ich Eure Mutter sein können. Die hatte locker ne "4" vorne dran wenn ihr mich fragt! Ich hab's ja geschafft die für Sekundenbruchteile von der Seite zu sehen  !


----------



## Brixton (15. August 2011)

Ist mir aber ned wie 1300 Hm vorgekommen. Kann das wer über ne Topokarte nachvollziehen ob sich das ausgeht? Wobei ich meim gps schon vertraue.
Bodenmais sollte ja auf ca. 650 hm liegen.


----------



## zwecky (15. August 2011)

Ich hab die SRMT-Daten über die Tour gelegt. Aber das ght sich schon aus: Bodenmais - kleiner Arber 700 hm und dann noch 600 hm auf und ab (Enzisn, Heugstatt, Forststraße und dann noch die 200 Meter auf den Großen Arber). Also mir hat's gereicht  !


----------



## zwecky (15. August 2011)

Hier noch das Höhenprofil - ist schon gut nachvollziehbar - wir haben ja auf den Forststraßen zum Großen Arber auch gut Höhenmeter gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwecky (15. August 2011)

Ach ja - ist zwar off topic, aber das passiert wenn man wie gesagt einem Beagle-Mix beim Spazierengehen den GPS-Logger umhängt  - schönes Spielzeug:


----------



## Brixton (15. August 2011)

zwecky schrieb:


> Hier noch das Höhenprofil - ist schon gut nachvollziehbar - wir haben ja auf den Forststraßen zum Großen Arber auch gut Höhenmeter gemacht:


Das Profil von Garmin zeigt die downhills bei 7, 9, 11 km etwas deutlicher. Sonst siehts genau so aus und sagt 1260 hm OHNE den anstieg vom wirtshaus zum gipfel.


----------



## heintz1 (15. August 2011)

Um auch noch meinen Senf zugeben und auch noch dazu mehr HM: 1390! 

Sagt mein GPS-Tool:


----------



## zwecky (15. August 2011)

Deins wertet scheinbar auch mit SRTM aus. Kann natürlich auch sein dass ich die Höhen nicht noch einmal hätte glätten sollen - ich muss das immer mit meinem Logger machen weil der oft sehr unlogische Sprünge aufzeichnet.

Ist ja auch egal: auf alle Fälle waren wir ganz schön fleißig. Ich hab ja die nächsten drei Wochen Urlaub - mal sehen ob ich bei mir in der Nähe noch den einen oder andern schönen Trail entdecken kann - ich wälze schon immer fleißig die Fritsch Wanderkarte nach interessanten Wegen. Und ne schöne Herbsttour am Hirschenstein ist immer ein Schmankerl.


----------



## zwecky (15. August 2011)

@ heintz1: ohne Glätten sind es bei mir auch 1382 Meter. Ein großes Lob an die NASA!!!


----------



## Brixton (15. August 2011)

Evtl. interessant falls ned bekannt:
Umfangreich und man kann tracks drüber legen. 
http://www.wanderreitkarte.de/


----------



## zwecky (15. August 2011)

Cool - kannte ich noch gar nicht! Wenn man sich mal die Gegend ansieht in der man heimisch ist merkt man dass die Karte schon fast an die Fritsch Wanderkarte rankommt. Muss ich mir merken...


----------



## TheWho88 (16. August 2011)

mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr genau gefahren seid...

ich möchte morgen oder übermorgen auch mal wieder rauffahren - evtl. seid ihr ja was interessanteres gefahren als das was ich kenne

zeit wird wahrscheinlich keiner haben um mitzufahren oder?


----------



## heintz1 (16. August 2011)

@ zwecky: dein Tool ist das GPS-Analyse.net?

ich hab auch vor einiger Zeit mal eine "getunte" OSM-Karte gefunden: http://maps.hubermedia.de/

scheint aber momentan offline zu sein, war ein optisches Schmankerl.

@thewho: morgen ist bei wg. Arbeit schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwecky (17. August 2011)

Hallo Heintz1,

ja, das ist das Programm von der Seite http://www.gps-freeware.de/ - find ich absolut genial für Freeware!

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## franzam (13. September 2011)

Hat einer von Euch zufällig eine GPX-Datei für ne traillastige Tour in der Arberecke?
Ca. 2000hm und bis 70km?

Grüße
Franz


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch zufällig eine GPX-Datei für ne traillastige Tour in der Arberecke?
> Ca. 2000hm und bis 70km?
> 
> Grüße
> Franz



Das sind doch aber 2 Touren 

G.


----------



## -Bene- (13. September 2011)

seit wann steht eigentlich auf dem Hirschenstein diese Holzhütte?

der Wanderweg zum Schuhfleck ist ja zum Glück von den Forstarbeiten verschont geblieben und nicht mehr gesperrt.



mfg 
-Bene-


----------



## heintz1 (14. September 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch zufällig eine GPX-Datei für ne traillastige Tour in der Arberecke?
> Ca. 2000hm und bis 70km?



Ohne GPX-Daten anbieten zu können, aber vielleicht kommt eine Tour vom gr. Arber über kl.Arber, Arberhöhenweg, Schareben usw. bis ggf. Kötzting hin.

Ist traillastig, die 70km werdens vermutlich nicht ganz...


----------



## Brixton (14. September 2011)

Geht evtl. So. was zusammen? Hirschenstein? Was kleines?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heintz1 (15. September 2011)

@Brixton: bei mir wirds dieses WE zeitlich nix, aber viell sollten wir mal nächstes WE ins Auge fassen?

@franzam: Bräuchte ne Trailtour (für mit weiblicher Mitfahrerin) von Erbendorf in den Steinwald/Platte, find aber auf gps-tour.info nix brauchbares... Gibts da irgendwo Flow, Landschaftserlebnis, endlose Trails und was das Frauenherz noch so begehrt?


----------



## franzam (15. September 2011)

@Heintz: wenns nicht mehr heute sein muß, such ich am WE was raus


----------



## Brixton (18. September 2011)

War gest wida am HStein. So passt alles. Der Mühlgrabenweg sowie Trail Nummer 2 ist auch noch wie gehabt. Passt alles. Aber 2 Typen sind mit Crossmaschinen dort rum geackert an dem Tag :-O
Evtl. würden ma am Sa.-So. and Kampenwad oder noch mal Arber fahren. Kampenwand ist auch son art Flowtrail runter nur halt entsprechend länger...


----------



## heintz1 (19. September 2011)

Könnte sich am WE ausgehen, je nachdem wie sich die Arbeit "schaufeln" lässt. 

@Brixton: welche Route hast am Arber parat? 

PS: wär Englmar, sprich Pröller-Hirschenstein auch ne Alternative - so ganz grundsätzlich?


----------



## Brixton (19. September 2011)

Mir is egal was nur viel Trail. Kampenwand geht sich glaub i wettermäßig ne so aus weils über 1600 hm ist und dort Schnee liegt lt webcam. Dann halt pröller hirschenstein.


----------



## -Bene- (19. September 2011)

hallo

am Samstag oder Sonntag wär ich auch mit dabei,
bei einer Tour irgendwo im Bayerischen Wald !



@heintz1 :       war keine Absicht, hab mich verdrückt am Handy


mfg 
-Bene-


----------



## Brixton (19. September 2011)

Ja dann mach ma doch was. Welcher Tag passt euch besser?


----------



## heintz1 (22. September 2011)

Ob Sa oder So ist fast egal, wenn Sa passt, dann mach mer das halt fix, oder?


----------



## Brixton (22. September 2011)

Sonntag Richtung hirschenstein? Klappt des Pröller und HStein zu verbinden gescheit?
Oder Arber noch mal?
Sa. Geht bei mir ned.


----------



## -Bene- (22. September 2011)

hallo 

mir würde es Sonntag ab 13:00 am besten passen

hirschenstein - pröller hört sich gut an 

ist halt auch viel Forststraße dabei !

wo wäre Treffpunkt? schwarzach? grandsberg? bernried?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heintz1 (22. September 2011)

mir wär morgens schon lieber... wie beim letzten Mal. 

paar Gedanken zur Route, eine Idee:

Bernried - Dampfsäge - Mühlgrabentrail ab Schuhfleck - Schopf - Kostenz - Pröller/St. Engmar - hintenrum nach Ödwies - Hirschensteingipfel - Bernried.

schon sehr traillastig, aber von Kostenz bis St.Englmar recht viel Forstweg. Vielleicht kennt sich jemand direkt am Hirschenstein aus, soll ja auch viel Singletrails dort geben.


----------



## Brixton (22. September 2011)

Sollte schon in der früh los gehn hab abends leider schon was vor. Mühlgrabenweg ist halt von ödwies bis Schuhfleck am interessantern. Und bei der 2. Ankunft am schuhfleck Richtung bernried weis ich noch nen Trail. Das könnte man dann wie Du schon  schreibst von "Hirschensteingipfel - Bernried" aus dann machen.


----------



## heintz1 (22. September 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Mühlgrabenweg ist halt von ödwies bis Schuhfleck am interessantern.



Stimmt schon, ich überleg mir da mal was... vielleicht fällt mir a sinnvolle Verknüpfung ein. Gabs da nicht mal a Download-Wanderkarte mit den Wanderwegen als pdf?


----------



## Brixton (23. September 2011)

Kein Problem. Vom Hirschenstein anch Bernried mach ma über Ödwies da geht das "schönere" Stück vom Mühlgrabenweg. Das weis ich dann. Dann fahrn ma anschließend an Schuhfleck den Trail von Weg 2 richtung Bernried. Ich starte immer direkt dort weg wo die kleine skihütte vorm wald ist wo der steile Asphaltanstieg los geht. Bei böbrach. Dann braucht ma ned von Bernried nach Böbrach hoch radln.

http://www.wanderreitkarte.de/


----------



## heintz1 (23. September 2011)

Alles klar, werd mir das Ganze als GPX zusammenklicken. Die letzte Abfahrt ab Schuhfleck wird dieselbe sein wie hier!


----------



## Brixton (23. September 2011)

Ist vom Teufelsstein runter nach Bernried guter Trail? Weil Richtung Böbrach weis ich nen Trail ab Schuhfleck.


----------



## heintz1 (23. September 2011)

Ja, der ist schon ein kleines Highlight - dieses Mal über Teufelsstein und beim nächsten Mal dann Richtung Böbrach? andersrum ist mir auch recht.


----------



## Brixton (23. September 2011)

Mir egal. Hauptsach Trail runter. Gern dein Vorschlag.


----------



## heintz1 (24. September 2011)

wann starten wir morgen?

PS: vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust, fahrts mit... Zwecky und Bene, wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (24. September 2011)

I hab an arbeitskollegen dabei? Wie wäre es gg. 9:00 Uhr?


----------



## -Bene- (24. September 2011)

hallo 


so früh gehts bei mir leider nicht.
(mir wäre nachmittag lieber gewesen)

das früheste was ich machen könnte, das ich mich eurer runde um ca 11:45 - 12:00 am Schopf anschließe.


mfg
-Bene-


----------



## Brixton (25. September 2011)

Super Sache gewesen heute, auch, dass ma an Bene noch aufgabeln konnten. 1003 Hm warens.


----------



## Brixton (30. September 2011)

Pack ma am Montag no mal a Runde?
Christoph ich bin die Woche voll drin. Die GPX für Dich hab ich ned vergessen!


----------



## Brixton (2. Oktober 2011)

Keiner Lust/Zeit?


----------



## zwecky (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi Kollegen,

hab erst jetzt alles mitgelesen! Schade, letztes Wochenende bin ich am Sonntag vormittag alleine am Grandsberg, Schuhfleck und dann am Schopf gewesen - das wäre schon was gewesen!!!

Ich hab gestern mit 3 Arbeitskollegen ne super Runde gedreht - 65 km und 1600 hm!!! Von mir aus (Degernbach) über Windberg - Hunderdorf - Rammelsberg ins Mitterfelser Perlbachtal, rauf nach Elisabethszell und Maibrunn, zur Hanslhütte und dann Klinglbach - Grün - Naglsteiner Wasserfälle - Neukirchner Perlbachtal wieder zurück. Muss jetzt mal schaun ob ich heute nachmittag schon wieder ne Runde drehe - bin noch ganz schön platt. Ich bin Strohwitwer und meine Mädels sind bei der Oma - würde sich anbieten  !

PS: wer hat von Euch die GPX-Daten von Eurer Tour letztes Wochenende - Richtung Bernried/Böbrach bin ich noch recht unbedarft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwecky (2. Oktober 2011)

PPS: seit gestern ist meine Rock Shox Reverb kaputt - undicht!!! Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt!


----------



## Brixton (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

die GPX verschicke ich im laufe des Tages.
Ich und 2 andere würden morgen fahren.
Zwecky war das ne Trail Tour die ihr gefahren seit?
Hast Du bei der Reverb über RS Garantie oder über Canyon?


----------



## zwecky (2. Oktober 2011)

Also ich würde mal sagen es waren maximal 20% Asphalt dabei. Der Rest Waldwege und teilweise auch wirklich schöne Trails. Die Möglichkeiten um Mitterfels herum hat Bene schon vor 3 Jahren erkannt  :

http://flowrider.de/album_showpage.php?pic_id=1948 

und folgende.

Nach einem Tipp hier und auch bei den FAQs auf der Canyon-Seite werde ich mich an Sport Import wenden - die vertreiben Rock Shox hier in Deutschland!

Unsere 65km/1600hm-Tour wird's übrigens auch als GPX geben wenn Interesse besteht!

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## zwecky (2. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn wann und wo für morgen geplant?


----------



## Brixton (2. Oktober 2011)

Starten um 09:30 Uhr in der ffw in bernried. Evtl ist meine Freundin auch dabei. Dann würde es etwas langsamer zur Sache gehen. 
Wollten erst mühlgraben runter bis schuhfleck dann weg 2 runter Richtung böbrach und dann den Trail runter nach bernried zur Ffw.


----------



## heintz1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Servus Jungs, 



Brixton schrieb:


> Die GPX für Dich hab ich ned vergessen!





bei mir wirds aber morgen nix, bin arbeitstechnisch leider belegt. 

Hauts rein, war letztens ne enorm gute Tour


----------



## zwecky (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss leider auch passen - wird bei mir sonst alles zeitlich etwas knapp (muss am nachmittag meine Mädels wieder von der Oma holen)! Aber wer weiß - der Altweibersommer soll ja noch ein bißchen anhalten...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2011)

kann mir einer mal bei gelegenheit ne tour die schön hoch auf den arber führt und noch wichtiger auch wieder gscheit runter geht beschreiben oder mir nen GPS-Track schicken. 
Schau mir grad die Karte an, aber so ganz ohne ahnung is das irgendwie schwierig.
-> bin auch ewig dankbar 

Bei euren Touren war ich leider immer lift gefahrn


----------



## heintz1 (11. November 2011)

In der BIKE gabs mal n Special Bayerwald mit einer Abertour, die soll richtig gut sein. Mit gings nicht mehr aus, sonst wär das mein Saisonabschluß gewesen.

Leider ist das Portal irgendwie offline, war die Tour 3: Großer Arber (35,9 km, 1.015 hm, 3:30 h)

was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab...

Schau mal nach, ob du s noch irgendwo findest, evtl in einem der Tourenportale... wenn s nix wird, dann schau ich, ob die Datei noch irgendwo auf der FP zu finden ist...


----------



## Brixton (11. November 2011)

@CH sind wie zu letzt ned eh As Optimum gefahren? Mit Abschluss rissloch? 
Ich werd So. Evtl noch mal Hirschenstein machen. Ödwies zur Fw runter... Letzte Woche vom hohen gern runter war a absolutes Schmankerl !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heintz1 (11. November 2011)

Ja, erzähl mir nix, bei mir steht ein neues Bike/Konzept im Keller, ihr fahrts die "holy trails" und ich sitz am Schreibtisch. 

Ich bin reif fürs "Trainingslager"...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2011)

Hab mir schon nen paar Touren angeschaut die ich gefunden hab, aber ohne Ahnung is das alles schwierig einzuschätzen da ich noch nie dort war ... Sagt halt einfach die Eckpunkte euerer Tour 

Mal schauen ob ich mich morgen früh aufraffen kann zu ner erkundungstour.

@brixton ... Ödwies zur fw ? Was is fw? War letzten Sonntag dort


----------



## Rick7 (12. November 2011)

Servus Eman

also wir sind das letzte mal vom großen Arber Richtung süden runter übers mittagsplatzl
gefahren. Danach kurze tragestrecke bergauf und weiter bis der Auffahrtsweg wieder kreuzt. Weiter dann rechts auch über Rissloch Wasserfälle ...sry genauer gehts grad ned weil ein Kollege gps dabei hatte und ich nur nachgefahren bin. Aber vielleicht bringen dir ja diese eckpunkte schon was. Die Tour war jedenfalls super!


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2011)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Servus Eman
> 
> also wir sind das letzte mal vom großen Arber Richtung süden runter übers mittagsplatzl
> gefahren. Danach kurze tragestrecke bergauf und weiter bis der Auffahrtsweg wieder kreuzt. Weiter dann rechts auch über Rissloch Wasserfälle ...sry genauer gehts grad ned weil ein Kollege gps dabei hatte und ich nur nachgefahren bin. Aber vielleicht bringen dir ja diese eckpunkte schon was. Die Tour war jedenfalls super!



Bin grad oben und werd wenn's klappt wie beschrieben runterfahren  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teatimetom (12. November 2011)

schön... also doch sonne oberhalb vom nebel 
viel spass


----------



## Brixton (12. November 2011)

Werd morgen evtl noch mal hirschenstein fahren. Hat wer Lust? Sicher is aber noch ned.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> schön... also doch sonne oberhalb vom nebel
> viel spass



Oberhalb vom Nebel ist doch immer Sonne...sonst wärs ja net oberhalb

G.


----------



## Rick7 (12. November 2011)

haha geil voll interaktiv der eman  passt zum Namen 
Ich hoffe es hat in irgendeiner Weise funktioniert die Tour nachzufahren.
Lass mal was hören...schöne Grüße und eine gemeinsame Fahrt steht immer noch aus gell


----------



## zwecky (12. November 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Werd morgen evtl noch mal hirschenstein fahren. Hat wer Lust? Sicher is aber noch ned.[/quote
> 
> Mal sehen - wäre natürlich schon genial! Sagt ja wieder strahlenden Sonnenschein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (12. November 2011)

Fw ist Feuerwehr in bernried. Eigentlich der bessere Teil am hirschenstein finde ich. 
Würd so gg Mittag los morgen.


----------



## -Bene- (12. November 2011)

ich würde am Sonntag auch mitfahren

Schreibt bitte Startpunkt und Uhrzeit hier rein!

schau dann morgen früh nochmal nach



mfg
-Bene-


----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2011)

Rick7 schrieb:


> haha geil voll interaktiv der eman  passt zum Namen
> Ich hoffe es hat in irgendeiner Weise funktioniert die Tour nachzufahren.
> Lass mal was hören...schöne Grüße und eine gemeinsame Fahrt steht immer noch aus gell


 
ja die moderne Technik muss doch genutzt werden aufm berg  traumwetter heute wenn man bedenkt das wir mitte november haben.

tour hat schon funktioniert. hab gestern noch nen track bekommen (über kleinen und großen arber) den ich einfach mal gefahren bin. wohl nicht das optimum, aber trotzdem schöne sache, jetz kann ich das alles besser einschätzen dort und optimieren 

vom arber runter hab ich die kurze bergauftragpassage irgendwie net getroffen. war glaub ich dauernd am 2er weg. ging von oben weg zunächst über unzählige stufen, brücken mit dachlatten drauf? war auf jedenfall net schlecht .

muss mich immer wieder ärgern das ich den bayerwald solang ignoriert haben aus reiner unwissenheit. nächstes jahr mehr touren und keine gravitycard 






Karte dazu liegt in meinem Fotoalbum

und japp ... tour fahrn wollten wir mal  ... wird / muss schon noch klappen ... fährst nightrides?

@jörg ... über den wolken scheint immer die Sonne. über dem Nebel nicht unbedingt da da wolken drüber sein können 

@brixton...
ffw hätt ich kapiert. viel spass morgen. der trail vom gipfel runter hat schon was . bin leider zu weit weg jetz im mitzufahrn


----------



## Brixton (13. November 2011)

Hi Bene, ich wäre vermutlich gg 12:00-13:00 Uhr bei der fw. Genaueres um 10:30.
Wollte oberen mühlgraben und dann runter zur fw fahren. Hab ned so viel Zeit.


----------



## Brixton (13. November 2011)

13:00 fw?


----------



## -Bene- (13. November 2011)

13:00 Uhr FFW Bernried passt.


bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwecky (13. November 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Hi Bene, ich wäre vermutlich gg 12:00-13:00 Uhr bei der fw. Genaueres um 10:30.
> Wollte oberen mühlgraben und dann runter zur fw fahren. Hab ned so viel Zeit.



Kannst Du mir dann bitte den Track zukommen lassen! Ich habe leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> tour hat schon funktioniert. hab gestern noch nen track bekommen (über kleinen und großen arber) den ich einfach mal gefahren bin. wohl nicht das optimum, aber trotzdem schöne sache, jetz kann ich das alles besser einschätzen dort und optimieren
> 
> vom arber runter hab ich die kurze bergauftragpassage irgendwie net getroffen. war glaub ich dauernd am 2er weg. ging von oben weg zunächst über unzählige stufen, brücken mit dachlatten drauf? war auf jedenfall net schlecht .
> 
> ...



jap bist anders gefahren, wie gesagt, wir sind den Wanderweg südlich
übers sog. Mittagsplatzl gefahren...danach kommt der mittelkurze^^ Gegenanstieg- aber wurscht wenns ne gute tour war 

Hast Recht bayerischer Wald ist auf jeden Fall immer wieder ne Reise wert! War bis jetzt auch erst ca. 5 mal dort fahren, aber jedesmal wars einfach sehr sehr geil! Da habe ich in den Alpen schon größere Enttäuschungen erlebt...

Hab mir jez gerade n Lämpchen gegönnt  heisst soviel wie jetzt auch nightrides  hehe du auch?

Servus


----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2011)

Nightride ... Muss doch meinem namen gerecht werden  Mein zweiter Name is quasi  nightrider  http://www.fichtlride.de/space/lampe_MCE_vorn2.jpg

Arber ... Na ohne das mittagsplatzl ging's halt vom Gipfel dauernd Bergab  muss mir das mal auf der Karte anschauen.


----------



## Brixton (13. November 2011)

Wenns Wetter passt könntn ma kommendes WE maln Nachtritt machen...


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2011)

am WE versuch ich normal das Tageslicht zu erwischen, das ich die ganze woche über net sehe  , aber schaun mer mal. 
Hab immer nen nightflight DEG Geisskopf DEG im Kopf, aber jetz mit dem vielen laub und nachts ... hehe interessant


----------



## Rick7 (14. November 2011)

Boa alter was is denn des auf dem lenker  sieht aus wien Satellit oder sowas^^sind des 3 Xml
leds? Bin vielleicht am Do beim dav nightride dabei wenns klappt. Gruß


----------



## Brixton (16. November 2011)

Wollen am WE noch mal was anpacken. Dachte an Arber.
Hat wer Lust/Zeit?


----------



## Brixton (17. November 2011)

Na Freunde des vollgefederten Drahtesel, wie schauts Sonntag aus?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2011)

hab so wie es ausschaut leider keinen funktionsfähigen Dämpfer. hab zwar was bestellt, aber noch nicht bekommen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2011)

Paßt der vom Embassi net rein?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2011)

der vom lapierre passt ... aber der ist überdämpft


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2011)

Eigentlich wollt ich ja Lapierre schreiben...tust halt 5 bar mehr Luft rein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2011)

Japp ... Das nennt sich dann plan B 

Jetz zuerst mal nen kurzer nightflight


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Na Freunde des vollgefederten Drahtesel, wie schauts Sonntag aus?


 
fahr jetz mal hirschenstein. denk das der dämpfer geht. könnten also morgen schon mal wo fahrn denk ich


----------



## Brixton (19. November 2011)

Bene und ich waren gestern nacht noch am Hirschenstein und am Rauhen Kulm. War ne super Sache. Morgen will ich HStein noch mal am Tag fahren...
Eman bist dabei? An sonsten wäre Arber ne möglichkeit und schon etwas besser finde ich weils einfach anspruchsvollere Trails gibt dort.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

Ok dann Fahr ich weiter nach DEG jetz 
Morgen hirschenstein ... Passt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brixton (19. November 2011)

Klasse! Mach ma so. Wo fährst in Deg?


----------



## Rick7 (19. November 2011)

Denke mal Deg-Geisskopf-Deg ;-) oder?


----------



## Brixton (19. November 2011)

Ne gute Sache wenn ma nachm Bikepark zurück Richtung Rohrmünz runter fährt kann mas Kanonenrohr (wer hat sich eigentlich den blöden Namen einfallen lassen?) auch mitnehmen. Wobei der untere Teil vom Kanonenrohr hübsch umgepflügt wurde im Sommer...
Bene Bild von gestern ist in meinem Album für Dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

Japp deg gk und zurück ... Bei dem Wetter muss man über den Nebel 

@rick ... Bock morgen ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brixton (19. November 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen Gestern nacht war auch Sternenklar oben am Berg. Bild vom Oktober vom HStein aus.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ne gute Sache wenn ma nachm Bikepark zurück Richtung Rohrmünz runter fährt kann mas Kanonenrohr (wer hat sich eigentlich den blöden Namen einfallen lassen?) auch mitnehmen. Wobei der untere Teil vom Kanonenrohr hübsch umgepflügt wurde im Sommer...
> Bene Bild von gestern ist in meinem Album für Dich...



Kanonenrohr is leicht rechts abbiegen kurz vor rohrmünz? Ab da hat ungefähr der Nebel heut angefangen. Dann ne zeitlang bis hinter ulrichsberg so 10m Sicht.

Für die geisskopf Tour hab ich jetz langsam mein optimum der wege gefunden ....  hab heut früh eh zwischen hirschenstein und geisskopf geschwankt 

Hirschenstein ... Uhrzeit? Zu spät sollt mer net losfahrn weils schnell dunkel wird


----------



## -Bene- (19. November 2011)

Hallo


bin auch mit am Start!

wäre für 12:00 - 12:30 Uhr!   als Startzeit

Treffpunkt ? Wo?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

Gut ... Dann seh ich dich auch mal  gelesen hab ich dich ja schon lang 

Zeit und Ort bin ich flexibel


----------



## Brixton (19. November 2011)

12:00 bei der Fw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

ok ... hab immer da beim friedhof geparkt. gehts unten wohl auch?


----------



## -Bene- (19. November 2011)

ok   12:00 Uhr beim Feuerwehrhaus in Benried



werd mit dem Hardtail fahren, ich hoffe das macht euch nichts aus!



bis morgen


----------



## Brixton (19. November 2011)

Bene kennst Du den schwarzen Trail zwischen HStein und Lindenau? Der in Ost-West Richtung...


----------



## Brixton (19. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ok ... hab immer da beim friedhof geparkt. gehts unten wohl auch?


Friedhof ist eigentlichauch  ne gute Idee werden morgen 4 Autos sein. FW zuparken ist eigentlich nicht optimal...


----------



## -Bene- (19. November 2011)

ja,  Ost - West Richtung = bergauf  = 450hm schieben/tragen


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

das hört sich so an, als wär die andere richtung besser


----------



## -Bene- (19. November 2011)

gibt schlimmeres als ne stunde bergauf tragen

2 stunden bergauf tragen.


----------



## Brixton (19. November 2011)

Fahrt ihr nicht über trails rauf und dann straße runter? Ich trau mich runter nicht über trails...
Bis morgen 1200.


----------



## zwecky (20. November 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr nicht über trails rauf und dann straße runter? Ich trau mich runter nicht über trails...
> Bis morgen 1200.



Der 4er nach Lindenau ist ein schöner Weg - bin ich im Sommer mal mit Arbeitskollegen runtergewandert und hab mir gedacht "Mensch, den musste mal mit dem MB fahren". Das Problem ist dass man halt irgendwann wieder rauf muss  !


----------



## zwecky (20. November 2011)

zwecky schrieb:


> Der 4er nach Lindenau ist ein schöner Weg - bin ich im Sommer mal mit Arbeitskollegen runtergewandert und hab mir gedacht "Mensch, den musste mal mit dem MB fahren". Das Problem ist dass man halt irgendwann wieder rauf muss  !



Hab auch noch ein Bild gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (20. November 2011)

-Bene- schrieb:


> ja,  Ost - West Richtung = bergauf  = 450hm schieben/tragen



Ich korrigiere: 300 Hm  + einen Platten...
Lässt sich laut Karte leider schlecht kombinieren mit anderen Trails. Zum Kulm rauf muss man da ziemlich Umweg fahren.
War ne schöne Sache heute!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2011)

japp ... schöne chillige tour heut 

der blick vom hirschenstein zwischen wolken und nebel in die berge hatte schon was


----------



## Rick7 (21. November 2011)

sry Eman, war am we leider nicht da...sonst wär ich auf jeden mitgefahren.
Irgendwie is grad irgendwo ständig irgendwas:/ 
O mann und weihnachten is auch bald ... Mittwoch evtl. bock auf nightride?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2011)

Rick7 schrieb:


> sry Eman, war am we leider nicht da...sonst wär ich auf jeden mitgefahren.
> Irgendwie is grad irgendwo ständig irgendwas:/
> O mann und weihnachten is auch bald ... Mittwoch evtl. bock auf nightride?


 
mittwoch ... klar könn mer machen


----------



## Brixton (2. Dezember 2011)

Bene und ich würde heute evtl. einen Nightride machen am Hirschenstein. Hat wer Lust?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2011)

heut zwar eher schlecht ... wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## -Bene- (2. Dezember 2011)

Treffpunkt  

ca 18:00 Bernried am Friedhof


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2011)

wie lang habt ihr vor? muss morgen früh raus ... hmm


----------



## -Bene- (2. Dezember 2011)

3,5 - 4 stunden werdens schon werden

rauffahren dauert ja schon 1,5 stunden

wolt dann noch Ödwies - Predigtstuhl - Odwies fahren
unten rum bis predigtstuhl und oben übern knogl forststraße zurück

und dann nach bernried


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (2. Dezember 2011)

Die Tour von zu letzt. Von Friedhof weg. Oder wir shutteln uns irgendwie. Wollen 18:00 los. Sollte ja auf 3 Std durch sein.


----------



## Brixton (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte auch nicht zu lange. Mühlgraben runter fand ich letztens etwas Öde ;-) 
Ich würds schon gut finden was zu fahren was ich schon kenne dann kann ichs besser krachen lassen in der Nacht...
Würde Dir das von zu letzt nicht passen Bene?
Bist dabei eman?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2011)

Bin da ...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2011)

War gut gestern  thx für die idee das zu machen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brixton (4. Dezember 2011)

Ausser, dass mir die hälfte vom Pedal jetzt fehlt fand ichs auch sehr gut... 
Mal wg. ner Helmlampe schaun im nächsten Frühjahr.


----------



## heintz1 (9. Dezember 2011)

So Leute, das Leben hat mich wieder... 

geht s schneemäßig am Hirschenstein noch oder schon kann man sich eine Tagestour morgen sparen?

Webcam am GK bzw Sankt Englmar: Schneelage evtl 20cm, im Wald aber noch fahrbar, denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (9. Dezember 2011)

Puh, wird gut nass sein. Ich bin leider krank. Sonntag sollte aber besser werden von Wetter her. Mühlgraben ist halt meistens gut lettig...


----------



## heintz1 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja, nass wirds sein, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Hätt mich gut eingepackt, so wasserdicht wie möglich, so wie in Life Cycles [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYgB1dPPuqQ"]Life Cycles - Ice HD Teaser ( 2010 )      - YouTube[/nomedia].
Bist evtl morgen wieder soweit fit, damit wir den 6er packen könnten? 

Bene, Zwecky usw (...) morgen Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Brixton (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenn dann geht eher bei mir Sonntag. Aber unsicher... 
Morgen sicher nicht.


----------



## Brixton (23. Dezember 2011)

Wie siehts denn unterhalb der Diensthütte am HStein aus? Ich hätte noch mal Lust  Nur das rauf kommen wirds Problem werden denke ich.
Edit: Den Webcams in der Umgebung nach wirds nix mehr.


----------



## Brixton (3. Januar 2012)

Lt. Webcams könnts am HStein evtl. gehen.
http://www.bergfex.de/sankt-englmar/webcams/
Hat morgen wer Lust/Zeit?


----------



## heintz1 (3. Januar 2012)

Bin dabei: zwar Wetter: naja, aber vielleicht scheint ja wie heut die Sonne, obwohl auch leichter Regen angesagt ist.


----------



## 666steve666 (3. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

wäre klasse wenn wir gemeinsam mal fahren könnten. Wohne in Viechtach, also nur einen Steinwurf von St. Englmar weg.
Da gibt's auch ein paar ganz nette Trails!

(Morgen ist allerdings noch Snowboarden angesagt, die letzten Schneereste ausnutzen)


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn man heute Frühlingsgefühle hatte ... Noch is hochwinter 

Denk net das hirschenstein sinnvoll geht


----------



## Brixton (4. Januar 2012)

Denke wenn dann ab Diensthütte. Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Rick7 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich geh boarden, powder Leute:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2012)

hoffentlich nicht im bay. wald ... da dürfts mitm powder schwierig werden 

ich muss arbeiten und ertragen das mir grad die frühlingssonne ins gesicht scheint


----------



## Rick7 (8. Januar 2012)

nene ned im bayerischen Wald  ich sag nur soviel... gut 2 m freshstes Pulver gehabt die letzten vier Tage  und gestern hat sogar noch des Wetter gepasst.
******** muss ab morgen auch wieder hackeln


----------



## Brixton (8. Januar 2012)

Ja gestern hat's echt noch mal
Gut was runter gehauen... Hatte auch einen Tag mit 30 cm powder .
Wg mir könnte der frühling schon kommen  Hab für Bikefestival Riva gebucht. Kommt wer mit? De Tage werd ich dann noch fürs freeridefestival Saalbach buchen falls wer Lust/Zeit hat.


----------



## Rick7 (8. Januar 2012)

Wir kennen uns zwar (noch) nicht, aber Riva hört sich super an  ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Brixton (9. Januar 2012)

Du hast eine Nachricht Rick.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2012)

Rick7 schrieb:


> nene ned im bayerischen Wald  ich sag nur soviel... gut 2 m freshstes Pulver gehabt die letzten vier Tage  und gestern hat sogar noch des Wetter gepasst.


 
darfst ruhig sagen wo du warst  ... ich werds verkraften 
schnee liegt jetz auf jedenfall genug in den bergen  ... müsst man nur noch näher dran wohnen.

bikefestival hab ich so wie es ausschaut keine zeit ...


----------



## Rick7 (10. Januar 2012)

Warn in obertauern...auch powderhausen genannt


----------



## Brixton (18. März 2012)

Habs gestern probiert. Von Deg aus rauf richtung Greising, Rohrmünz. Ab gut 800 HM war feierabend. Teilweise fast Knietiefer Schnee auf Nordhängen :-(
Noch ne Woche warten...


----------



## Rick7 (18. März 2012)

^^ok hab ich mir fast gedacht...mich hats heute auch schon nach Deg gezogen - Geisskopf und zurück. Doch richtig entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Bene- (18. März 2012)

Hallo,

am Hirschenstein liegt auch noch gut Schnee 40-50cm
hab mich gestern raufgekämpft (mit Rad)


----------



## Brixton (18. März 2012)

Hallo,

wie bist Du wieder runter? Waren die Forststraßen wenigstens frei?


----------



## heintz1 (18. März 2012)

Hirscheinstein hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber wie lang da letztes Jahr noch der Schnee lag ... Rusel braucht bestimmt noch a Zeit, bis man dort fahren kann.

@Brixton: wann sind wir letztes Jahr rauf? da waren doch auch noch Schneefelder...


----------



## Brixton (18. März 2012)

heintz1 schrieb:


> Hirscheinstein hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber wie lang da letztes Jahr noch der Schnee lag ... Rusel braucht bestimmt noch a Zeit, bis man dort fahren kann.
> 
> @Brixton: wann sind wir letztes Jahr rauf? da waren doch auch noch Schneefelder...


Puh. Glaub Ende März oder?


----------



## heintz1 (18. März 2012)

Echt? hätt später getippt. 

Schau mer halt mal wies Wetter in den nächsten Tagen wird und dann gibts das Saisonopening Hirscheinstein 2012


----------



## zwecky (20. März 2012)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich roll auch gerade in der Gegend ein, aber bisher noch die meiste Zeit im Perlbachtal Neukirchen - da ist es schon ganz schon zu fahren, wobei es noch die eine oder andere Eisplatte aus Überflutungen gibt. Richtung Grandsberg / Hirschenstein werd ich mich wohl nächstes Wochenende machen wenn es die Zeit erlaubt. Ich kann dann ja einen Bericht abgeben.

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (31. März 2012)

Servus beinander,
weis wer wies aktuell am HStein ausschaut Schneemäßig?
Hat morgen wer Lust?


----------



## -Bene- (31. März 2012)

Hi

wäre mit dabei am Sonntag Hirschenstein


Treffpunkt 14:00 - 14:30 in bernried ???

mal sehn was sich in 2 Wochen so geändert hat,

Wetter sollte auch passen




mfg
-Bene-


----------



## Brixton (31. März 2012)

Hi,

wäre früher auch schon möglich? 13.00 ?
Ich wollte ursprünglich vormittag. Aber nachmittag geht schon auch.
Mein Kollege der Udo kommt auch mit.


----------



## -Bene- (31. März 2012)

13:00 uhr ist ok!   früher nicht

bis dann!

Treffpunkt am Fiedhof in Bernried



*Edit  ok 14:00 Uhr*


----------



## Brixton (1. April 2012)

So Bene, jetzt geht's auch bei mir erst um 14:00 Uhr. Friedhof passt.


----------



## zwecky (1. April 2012)

Und? Wie sieht's aus am Hirschenstein? Ich hab jetzt eine Woche Urlaub und möchte nach diversen "Einrolltouren" jetzt auch mal wieder höher hinaus? Mittlerweile legt's mich auch nicht mehr so oft auf die Fresse welches dann zum Verlust von Fahrradtachos führt  !

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## Brixton (1. April 2012)

Hallo,

ging einwandfrei. Sag bescheid. Ich hab ab Mittwoch auch frei.
Ab 1000 hm Schnee aber rel. dünn oder fest genug um zu fahren.
Wir sind allerdings nicht den Mühlgraben gefahren... Der könnte abschnittsweise gut pampig sein...


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. April 2012)

Griaß eich,

hab nach einigem suchen den Fred hier gefunden.
Zerscht amoi mei Frage: Welche Gegend des Bayrischen Waldes nennt ihr denn euer Revier?

Bin derzeit vom Barras aus in Roding stationiert und darad me gern irgendwo anschließen, da ich mich hier kaum auskenn, was gute Trails angeht..


----------



## Rick7 (5. April 2012)

Servus Voltage 

die Burschen fahrn eigentlich immer in der Hirschenstein - Arber Gegend was ich bishr so mitgekriegt hab. Ich selber habs leider noch ned geschafft mal mitzufahren, aber das wird sich dieses Jahr hoffentlich ändern.

Gruaß aus Rengschbuag


----------



## Brixton (5. April 2012)

Rusel auch noch 
Roding ist ja ganz sche weit oben.
Da hats sicher auch was.
Das Christoph kommt ja ausm Regensburger Raum. Evtl. weis der dort was.
Arber hat noch Schnee. Zu mindest von meim Fenster aus isses dort noch weiss. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (5. April 2012)

MIt Regensburg kann ich auch dienen  Also wenn ihr mal Bock habt...schauts vorbei


----------



## teatimetom (5. April 2012)

wenns waere regensburger trails bin i a dabei


----------



## heintz1 (5. April 2012)

ja - guad - sicherlich... Trails in Rgb san schneefrei.


----------



## Brixton (5. April 2012)

Bin a dabei wenn's zeitl. passt. Werd Mo. fahren.
Wie sind die in R denn so CH?


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. April 2012)

Servus,

Roding ist a Stückl, aber a net aus der Welt 
Regensburger Trails klingen auch nicht uninteressant, da bin ich in ner Stunde (maximal) druntn.
Wäre echt nett mal neue Trails kennenzulernen, allerweil ner Bikepark ist ja a fad^^


----------



## heintz1 (5. April 2012)

Roding - das schaffst auch in einer guten Halben.

Die Trails sind nicht schlecht, weils a ganz gute "Mtb-Szene" gibt, viel gebuddelt wird und für a Tagestour gibts auch ausreichend viele. Is wie immer im (flachen) Mittelgebirge, nicht vor dem Downhill, sondern zwischen den Downhills muss mer strampeln 

Fahrn mer halt mal ins Naabtal Richtung Pielenhofen, da machts richtig Gaudi und heimwärts über Sinzing... der Rick kennt sich sicher noch besser aus, wia i.


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. April 2012)

Sag ja, maximal 
Das in Regensburg einiges geht, war mir bekannt. Spezl kommt daher


----------



## -Bene- (6. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


wo scheint die Sonne, wo sind die Trails trocken dieses Wochenende in Bayern?


Vorschläge ?

gerne auch weitere Anfahrt!


Vorschlag meinerseits: Sonntag oder Montag in Regensburg 10:00Uhr                   ( brauchen wir bloß noch einen Guide )

oder Sontag Bereich Hirschenstein Predigtstuhl Pöller Käsplatte
(würde ich die Führung übernehmen)


schlagt was vor!


mfg
-Bene-


----------



## heintz1 (6. April 2012)

Gerne, ich wollt am So sowieso a Runde fahren.

10h, Rgb Dultplatz??... wies Wetter wird weiß ich aktuell nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (7. April 2012)

Sers Leute, 

Montag wär besser...bin morgen leider noch unterwegs. Mist. Aber ja müsst es ned an mir festmachen. ;-) Gruß


----------



## teatimetom (7. April 2012)

Sonntag oder Montag Regensburger raum.... wies gefällt.
bin an beiden tagen flexibel, könnte guiden 

wetter schaut aus wie schnee regen oder trocken


----------



## Rick7 (7. April 2012)

Klingt guad Tom, wie gesagt Montag gern


----------



## Brixton (7. April 2012)

Ich kann Rgb eher Mo. Wie lang kann man sich den in Rgb beschäftigen?


----------



## -Bene- (7. April 2012)

Hallo,

da den meisten Montag besser passt und das Wetter ein bisschen besser wie Sonntag werden soll:


*Treffpunkt:  Montag 9.4  10:00 Uhr, Dultplatz Regensburg*


Wer fährt alles mit ? Wer guidet ?


mfg
-Bene-


----------



## teatimetom (7. April 2012)

Ausgemacht.
Anwesend und GuideFähig. 
evtl kann man je nach route / gewünschte Richtung / den Treffpunkt Richtung Prüfeninger Schlossgarten legen, aber das bespricht man noch hier...
würde ggf. per GoogleMaps den Weg anzeigen.

Beschäftigen können wir uns den ganzen Tag, je nach wunsch.

Grüsse TOm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (7. April 2012)

Kann leider nur mit dem cc fahren. Also recht verblockt bin ich langsamer unterwegs.
Dabei bin ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## heintz1 (8. April 2012)

sehr geil, dann gibts am Mo a richtige Guide-Session, s Wetter soll eh besser werden. I g'frei mi!! 

Dultplatz um 10h, oder?


----------



## 666steve666 (8. April 2012)

... hät' noch ein paar Spikes hier rumliegen 

Wenn ihr wieder in / um St. Englmar, Hirschenstein unterwegs seids, würd ich mich anschließen ...

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Rick7 (8. April 2012)

Moin,
 super! auch anwesend und guidefähig  bin für jurasteige nach pielenhofen und hochi-min
Pfad zurück...dann kann man ja no weiterschaun.
Edit: des cc reicht dir allemal


----------



## teatimetom (8. April 2012)

CC reicht eh, so verblockt gibts in Regensburg eh ned 

Runde kann man so fahren, ric, heintz wollts am Dultplatz anfangen ?
Dann machmers so, finden mehr Leute hin.

* Montag 10:00 Dultplatz*


----------



## Rick7 (8. April 2012)

Paast  dann am eck pfaffensteiner Steg/Radweg.
Auf m dultplatz selber is noch Donau messe. Bis moin. Grüße


----------



## Brixton (8. April 2012)

Habt's ihr a Adresse für die Anfahrt?


----------



## heintz1 (8. April 2012)

einfach hier parken: 49.0261,12.090806 (s.google), bin dann um 10h auch dort.


----------



## heintz1 (9. April 2012)

guade Sache heut: Tacho sagt 57.6km und 04:47 Std von Türzutür


----------



## Rick7 (9. April 2012)

Jo war guad  Die 57 km hattens auf jeden Fall in sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (10. April 2012)

Hab jetzt mal mit Google Earth probiert. Ich komm auf 1250 hm. Tom kannst Du des bestätigen? 
Rückweg aus Duggendorf weis ich nicht genau wie ma gefahren sind.


----------



## Rick7 (10. April 2012)

hmm klingt fast bissl viel, meine Schätzung wären ca. 1100 hm gwesen...bin gspannt was da Tom sagt.
Aus Duggendorf wars eigentlich immer der grüne (Viereck) Wanderweg.


----------



## teatimetom (10. April 2012)

meine Beine sagen schon sowas in dem Bereich  

ja äh, kann grad nix nachzeichnen, evtl schaff ichs bis morgen abend


----------



## zwecky (11. April 2012)

Hab gestern abend auch meine erste 1000hm-Tour für dieses Jahr hinter mich gebracht - vom mir aus auf den Hirschenstein und wieder zurück. Bin über den Schuhfleck und dann von Osten den 4er raufgefahren. Nach Querung der letzen Forstraße (welche übrigens noch komplett schneebedeckt ist - da könnte man glatt noch Langlaufen!!!) sprich die letzten 30 oder 40 Höhenmeter war dann doch noch sehr viel Schnee und ich musste schieben. Am Hirschenstein traumhaft - keine Menschenseele und die schneebedeckten Alpen am Horizont. Südlich runter (der 8er) ist schon wieder fahrbar - bis auf den oberen Teil, aber der ist ja dank meiner Noch-nicht-Fahrkünste für mich nie fahrbar  sprich da ist alles schneefrei! War auf alle Fälle wieder mal schön!

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## Brixton (12. April 2012)

Sauber zwecky!
Tagsüber werd ichs am WE ned schaffen. Had ebba evtl. lust auf an Nightride am HStein Sa.?


----------



## teatimetom (13. April 2012)

OK,

wenn ich nächstes Mal dabei bin, nehm ich eine GPS Maus mit, dann haben wir die Strecke gleich danach


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> Sauber zwecky!
> Tagsüber werd ichs am WE ned schaffen. Had ebba evtl. lust auf an Nightride am HStein Sa.?


 
dieses WE net ... wenns trockener is, der schnee ganz weg und ich ganz gesund, dann bin ich gern mal wieder dabei


----------



## teatimetom (13. April 2012)

du, krank, echt ? 
wasrst doch jetzt a woche in italien bei 30° 

zur Tour von Montag: ich komm auf 1600 hm und 45 Km. aber die Daten sind genauer wenn man sie Schätzt, hab irgendwo auf der Karte rumgeklickt. Nächstes mal GPS Maus


----------



## heintz1 (13. April 2012)

1600hm - nicht schlecht 

ich komm auf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Bene- (14. April 2012)

Hallo,

leider ein bisschen kurzfristig:


aber da der Wetterbericht für heute nun doch kein Regen meldet,

werd ich doch ne Tour fahren

*Treffpunkt wäre Markbuchen* (St. Englmar, Parkplatz Pröller)
angepeilte Abfahrt  *12:30/13:00 Uhr*

strecke ungefähr:   pröller - käsplatte - hinterwies - viechtach - zurück 

ca 40km 1000hm

wenn jemand so kurzfristig zeit und lust hat bitte melden!

mfg Bene


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2012)

heintz1 schrieb:


> 1600hm - nicht schlecht
> 
> ich komm auf:



Ich will nur mal dazu anmerken ... Im Titel steht freeridetour ... Seid wann sind da höhenmeter und Kilometer so entscheidend wenns Spaß gemacht hat 

@tom ... Japp auch mich erwischt es mal


----------



## heintz1 (14. April 2012)

@ OLB: Danke für deine Anmerkung. 
Wir (sag ich jetzt mal so) waren in der Wirtschaft recht fertig, da sind die zugrundeliegenden hm doch nicht uninteressant.


----------



## Brixton (16. April 2012)

-Bene- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider ein bisschen kurzfristig:
> 
> ...



Und wie wars? Schön trailig oder eher tourig? Wie waren die Anstiege?


----------



## heintz1 (20. April 2012)

Wie siehts denn momentan am DeerStone aus? Noch Schnee oder könnt man am WE a Tour fahren?

Vielleicht geht sich ja was aus...


----------



## Brixton (20. April 2012)

Also am Di. früh habe ich oben und in der Rusel und am Arber "Frischschnee" gesehen vom Fenster aus. Sollte aber scho wieder weg sein. Unter den Bäumen wird wohl noch was da sein...
Wenn dann ginge So. nachmittag bei mir. Da sollte es aber ned gut werden vom Wetter her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Bene- (20. April 2012)

So nachmittag passt mir auch!

14:00 Uhr in Bernried?

vielleicht bessert sich ja das Wetter auch noch


mfg
-Bene-


----------



## teatimetom (20. April 2012)

unzuverlässige Interessenanmeldung.
Muss klären wegen Auto etc.... wenn dann wo würdet ihr euch treffen ?
Bernried find ich scho auf Google Maps


----------



## zwecky (20. April 2012)

Also ich werd wohl morgen nachmittag fahren - für Sonntag sagt er ja schittiches Wetter und außerdem kann ich mich schlecht an meinem eigenen Geburtstag aus dem Staub machen  !


----------



## heintz1 (21. April 2012)

naja, Sonntag is doch scho mal gut... Wetter?

@Tom: nach Bernried kenn i mi aus, Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## teatimetom (21. April 2012)

heintz1 schrieb:


> @Tom: nach Bernried kenn i mi aus, Fahrgemeinschaft?



Muss vermutlich wieder absagen, fahre mit Freundin in Bikepark 

nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## heintz1 (21. April 2012)

Ja, muss mich auch leider wieder ausklinken. Bin "abkommandiert" worden...


----------



## zwecky (21. April 2012)

Dann lass ich Euch mal zum Trost am Ausblick von heute Abend teilhaben  !


----------



## bendix (22. April 2012)

sieht ja traumhaft aus 
so ich hab jetzt auc die ersten km hinter mir, es waren zwar nicht viele aber für die erste "Tour" mit mit meinem Freerider war es ganz gut 
tiefenbach-commenius-kraftwerke-ruselabsatz-parstweiher-breitenberg (oder so)-tiefenbach
mal sehen was sich in den nächsten Wochenenden so machen lässt
aber erst Mal heißt es Kondition aufbauen...


----------



## heintz1 (22. April 2012)

@zwecky: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## zwecky (22. April 2012)

Hallo Christoph,

danke!!! Spätestens nach den Kuchen- und Tortenmengen ist es auch zwingend nötig dass mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour auf die Beine gestellt wird  !

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (22. April 2012)

War heute auch wieder am Deerestone. Bene warst du schon mal auf dem trailstück wo der grad und Klettersteig sein soll?
Kommst du nächstes WE für nen abstecher nach torbole?


----------



## heintz1 (24. April 2012)

zwecky schrieb:


> ... ist es auch zwingend nötig dass mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour auf die Beine gestellt wird  !



Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## motoerhead (28. April 2012)

hallo, 

würden vielleicht am Montag in BW fahren und da ne Tagestour starten wollen.
hätte jemand nen tipp... infos usw.? 
sollte ne schicke Endurotour werden, wenn es etwas knackiger wird, habt bestimmt niemand was dagegen. 
ne frage vorab... wie schaut es da mit den wanderen aus? wird viel los sein? 
da recht schönes wetter ist, könnte es ja sein, dass alles 'voll' ist.

vielen dank schon mal und gruß aus mittelfranken 

Daniel


----------



## TheWho88 (3. Mai 2012)

Hey, ich komme aus Bodenmais und würde mich also als local bezeichnen ;-) - wenn wer mal lust hat könnten wir ja gemeinsam losziehen.

gerne würde ich auch die arbeit auf mich nehmen und einen tourenkatalog für uns alle anfertigen. 

ihr müsstet mir einfach all eure touren beschreiben, schicken o.ä. und ich versuch aus diesen ne gpx zu machen (auch wenn man kein garmin hat (wie ich) - macht das sinn, um das ganze nachzuverfolgen)

freue mich auf eure antworten 

(können auch gerne dann mal per skype, facebook, google+, oder email uns abstimmen)

Sebastian


----------



## Brixton (3. Mai 2012)

Gibt ja einiges auf den bekannten GPS Portalen zu finden.
Du wolltest Heuer dich geführte Touren im BW anbieten oder? Da solltest Du dich einiges für uns haben


----------



## TheWho88 (3. Mai 2012)

ja, so isses - dieses jahr wird jedoch eher ein testjahr, da ich u.a. auch noch eine bike guide ausbildung machen möchte.

nichts desto trotz wäre es toll wenn wir schon mal einen pool an touren hätten, welche ich dann z.B weiter ausbauen könnte


----------



## heintz1 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte mir, dass *du *der Local bist... also genug Touren kennst und *uns* die geben könntest. Ich kenn jetzt auch eher mein Heimatrevier besser als den BW. 

ansonsten gps-tour.ingo mit recht vielen guten Tipps!


----------



## teatimetom (4. Mai 2012)

Zwecks der Sache BUARM:
Am Wochenende ist schlecht Wetter angesagt.
Bin grade noch nicht ganz entschieden, fahre evtl an keissgopf und / oder Tour mit euch ?

Wär wäre trotz schlechtem Wetter dabei ?
Wo wollts fahren ?


----------



## Brixton (4. Mai 2012)

Wenn dann kurz Sa. Nachmittag im BW Gebiet. Aber da Brauch i vorher neue Bremsscheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (13. Mai 2012)

Geht nächsten So. was mit Arber zamm? Enzian, Heugstatt, Arber, Risslochfälle usw.?


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2012)

Hätt scho mal wieder bock, falls ich an dem langen WE net woanders bin 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rq4iaz
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heintz1 (13. Mai 2012)

Irgendwer Urlaub diese Woche? Vielleicht wäre ich ein/zwei Tagestouren im BW gefahren...

PS: Rißloch geht super, nordlagige Gipfeltrails Richtung Mittagsplatzl sind aber noch (völlig) zu, schwerer Schnee und alles unter Wasser.


----------



## Brixton (13. Mai 2012)

Wann warst Du dort Christoph? Lt. Webcam siehts gut aus i.d. offenen lagen. Evtl. wirds ja bis zum WE.
Habe kein Urlaub.


----------



## heintz1 (13. Mai 2012)

Sind vorgestern 2mal rauf, einmal übers Mittagsplatzl und einmal über Rißloch runter.

Die Tragepassage Richtung Mittagsplatzl ist aktuell noch zu, normal in 10Min leicht zu schaffen, haben wir geschätzt zweimal so lang gebraucht (und waren sauber ausgepumpt ). 
Im Bereich Seewand liegt noch viel Schnee, wenns aber auf d Sonnseite geht, ist alles frei und die Steine trocken. Rißloch war a Traum und deutlich leichter zu fahren als bei unserer letzten Tour. Der oberere Teil vom Arbersteig war praktisch ein einziger Bach Schmelzwasser, aber a Riesengaudi.

Habts viel zu tun, in der Arbeit? wenn ned, nimm dir halt einen Tag Urlaub...


----------



## Brixton (13. Mai 2012)

Hab die Arbeitsstelle gewechselt. Jetzt normal viel zu tun ;-)
Freitag könnte ich schon daheim bleiben. Mal schaun. Evtl. brennts das Zeug ja weg bis dahin.
ich meld mich de Tage mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2012)

Schnee ... Oh mei ... Den hatt ich ja gar nimmer aufn plan ...


----------



## teatimetom (14. Mai 2012)

hhab Freitag und Samstag Zeit und werd wohl mti zwei Bikes im BayWald sein 
evtl geht sich was zam


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Mai 2012)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Hey, ich komme aus Bodenmais und würde mich also als local bezeichnen ;-) - wenn wer mal lust hat könnten wir ja gemeinsam losziehen.
> 
> gerne würde ich auch die arbeit auf mich nehmen und einen tourenkatalog für uns alle anfertigen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Sebastian,

ich mache im August Urlaub in Drachselsried und nehme mein Bike mit. Für ein paar Touren Vorschläge bin ich sehr Dankbar. 

MfG

Michal


----------



## Brixton (14. Mai 2012)

Tom, wo willst Du fahren?


----------



## Voltage_FR (15. Mai 2012)

Och Menno...wär echt gern dabei, hab sogar Urlaub diese Woche, aber leider leider haben wir im Dorf dieses Wochenende Kirwa und ich bin auch noch Organisator :-/

Solltet ihr am PfingstWE mal unterwegs sein, würde ich mich euch mal anschließen.
Da wollt ich dann eh hintergurken, allerdings Planung derzeit Geißkopf 

Da hätte ich dann auch mal direkt ne Frage: Gibts da nicht noch paar Trails außerhalb des Parks? Hab da mal was gehört, dass es da auch durchaus nette Trails geben soll..


----------



## Brixton (15. Mai 2012)

Richtung Deggendorf gibt's schon was. Abschnittsweise schöne Sachen dabei. Aber teilweise weitläufig auseinander. Goldsteig, Kanonenrohr, Böhmweg...


----------



## teatimetom (15. Mai 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> Tom, wo willst Du fahren?



BayWald würd ich sagen, bin ja eh in der Region. (Bischofsmais - Geisskopf)
Rest müsst ihr entscheiden, kenne mich da nicht aus


----------



## Rick7 (15. Mai 2012)

Servus, vielleicht schwing ich mich am Samstag auch in den Wald.. sagt rechtzeitig wo ihr unterwegs seid. Grüße Ricksen.

PS: Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Regensburg immer willkommen


----------



## teatimetom (15. Mai 2012)

läuft , Ric 
also sollmer Samstag sagen oder spricht was dagegen ? (hätte Freitag auch Zeit)


----------



## Rick7 (16. Mai 2012)

sers Tom 

na Samstag wär super  Wetter soll ja wieder wärmer werden...schreib dir mal meine Nr per Pn dann könn ma alles weitere ausmachen.

Cheerio Rick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2012)

Lasst nen paar trails übrig ... Bin leider net im lande  viel Spaß


----------



## Brixton (16. Mai 2012)

Werd morgen Vormittag rein fahren. Wetter soll ja etwas besser werden. Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Brixton (17. Mai 2012)

Hatten heute ne Perfekte Runde.
Deg-Sauloch-Breitenauriegel-Geißkopf-Park unten mit Flowtrail-richtig geiler Naturtrail bis Wastlsäge-Geißkopf-Landshuter Haus-"Kanonenrohr"-Ulrichsberg-Deg. Sind dann gut 35 km und 1.250 Hm. Also alles easy machbar mit Massig Trails und Downhill.


----------



## Felger (17. Mai 2012)

bin fr/sa auch in der ecke bischofsmais. würd noch was für samstag suchen


----------



## Rick7 (18. Mai 2012)

Hey brixton, hört sich super an  
Tom was geht jez wegen morgen?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2012)

@rick...tom ... Na habt ihr ne runde gedreht?

Ansonsten ... Wer Bock am pfingst we ne runde zu drehen ? ... Werd wohl nen tag Irgendwo im bay Wald rumfahren


----------



## Brixton (24. Mai 2012)

Sa? Da waren mia dabei. Zu früherer Stunde.


----------



## Rick7 (25. Mai 2012)

Sers Eman,

na da Tom wollt lieber Downhillen   
Wir fahren am Sonntag ne Tour in RGB, wer Bock haben sollte kann gerne mitfahren... 

Wobei ich Brixton seine Tour echt auch gerne nachfahren würde.
Hast du da was aufgezeichnet?...habs mir mal auf der Karte angschaut und da tauchten schon noch so einige Fragen auf...Welcher Weg nach Wastelsäge? nach dem Flowcountry, oder nochmal hochgefahren? Wie genau nach Wastelsäge wieder rauf? und welchen Wanderweg bis Ulrichsberg? Kanonenrohr - schon mal gehört aber sagt ma nix. Nähere Beschreibung wär echt super 

Grüße Rick


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> Sa? Da waren mia dabei. Zu früherer Stunde.



Früherer Stunde heißt was ? 

@rick ... Sonntag is leider schlecht ... Und Rgbg zu flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2012)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Sers Eman,
> 
> na da Tom wollt lieber Downhillen
> Grüße Rick



Ja ich gebs zu! 
Sorry Enrico, wollte Abschied feiern von meinem Fahrrrad ! 
Aber nix neues dabei, Eman kennt des - also muss ich immernoch mein altes Rad Fahr Fahren .

Was bedeutet Somstag zu früher Stunde ?
müsste so gegen drei oder vier oder so wieder daheim sein


----------



## Brixton (25. Mai 2012)

Hi, so 8:00 ist früh bei mir  nur bin ich heute abend wieder weg 
RGB ist mir auch etwas zu flach was bergab anbetrifft.
Ich Schau gleich mal ob ich den Track hab dann Schick ich die gpx. Deine mailadresse lautet?


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2012)

ich bin verwirrt 

morgen Früh um 8 Tour oder ned ?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ich bin verwirrt
> 
> morgen Früh um 8 Tour oder ned ?



Hehe so wie er schreibt net 

Probier jetz mein neues radl  aus wenns  funzt wär hirschenstein morgen früh ne Option 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xs3hbr
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe so wie er schreibt net
> 
> Probier jetz mein neues radl  aus wenns  funzt wär hirschenstein morgen früh ne Option
> 
> ...



bist mit dem YT unterwegs ? 
oder gibts da mehrere projekte ?

Also ich stelle mich Freiwillig:
Morgen früh um acht oder so(ist verhandelbar, neun wäre auch gut oder 9:30 oder so ) Hirschenstein ? 
kommt jemand mit der nen WEG kennt ?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe so wie er schreibt net
> 
> Probier jetz mein neues radl  aus wenns  funzt wär hirschenstein morgen früh ne Option
> 
> ...



Waaaaas fürn neeeeuuuueeees Raaaaadl  ... Bilda...hopp 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (25. Mai 2012)

Ich und 2 kumpels starten so um 8:30 beim Poco in Deg weg.
Muss ja ned wieder 3 in der früh werden heute 

Ich glaube, dass man am HStein, am 3er zwischen Teufelmühlstein und Höhenberg (da wo das kleine Materl mit Kerzen usw ist) man gerade aus weiter kann statt wie sonst links. Auf der Karte ist es der gestrichelte. Machts dann mal ne saubere exploration Jungs 
http://www.bernrieder-winkel.de/freizeit/wandern.html


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Waaaaas fürn neeeeuuuueeees Raaaaadl  ... Bilda...hopp
> 
> G.



Das da ... Aber siehst es ja grad 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das da ... Aber siehst es ja grad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm ... Sch..  Technik




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2012)

ich dachte Tues DH ?  oder lautert da noch mehr 

Markus, wo ich dich grade am Aparat habe: ich brauche eine Entscheidung !
Fahren wir mit Brixton um 8.30 los 
oder machen wir Hirschenstein zu 2-ter ? 
Mir isses Flexibel... müsste nur Zeitig daheim sein.

edit: Brixton: kennst mich ja schon - was meinst, kann ich da Deggendorf mit dem SingleSpeeder mitfahren ?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ich und 2 kumpels starten so um 8:30 beim Poco in Deg weg.
> Muss ja ned wieder 3 in der früh werden heute



8:30 ... Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da ... Wenn net dann net 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ich dachte Tues DH ?  oder lautert da noch mehr .
> 
> edit: Brixton: kennst mich ja schon - was meinst, kann ich da Deggendorf mit dem SingleSpeeder mitfahren ?



Das dh wird noch kommen ... Irgendwann in nächster zeit hoff ich doch mal 

Und hast dich entschieden mit'm Ssp 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teatimetom (26. Mai 2012)

ah verpennt  
hätts jetzt aber eh gelassen wg. Früh daheim sein + SSP 

Nennt mich AusredenTom


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ah verpennt
> hätts jetzt aber eh gelassen wg. Früh daheim sein + SSP
> 
> Nennt mich AusredenTom



 Ausreden sind immer gut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick7 (27. Mai 2012)

Sry fürs ned zurückschreiben hab etwas überraschend besuch bekommen. Und hat sich alles bissl [email protected] brixton: hast post. gpx wär super


----------



## Berggott (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo aus Regensburg,

wo kann man denn im bayerischen Wald gut Freeriden? Bevorzugt die Regionen Englmar und Arber.

Würde mich sehr über Tips freuen! 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (29. Mai 2012)

Mit selber hochtreten, shuttlen oder Gondeln? 
Übern arber und Hirschenstein (Englmar) steht weiter vorne was. 
Auf GPS-Info findest zu beiden was Du suchst.

Werd am Sonntag wieder rein fahren 2 - 3 Std im Park. Ich weis jetzt auch nicht. Ne 10er Karte oder 3 Std Karte nehmen?


----------



## Rick7 (30. Mai 2012)

Welche is billiger? 10 er Karte reicht doch für 2-3 Std dicke wenn du ned einen dh nachm andern runterballerst^^...kannst ja auch wieder hernehmen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Mai 2012)

Ich würde ne 20er Karte nehmen, die langt bei solcher Nutzung ne Weile


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2012)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Welche is billiger? 10 er Karte reicht doch für 2-3 Std dicke wenn du ned einen dh nachm andern runterballerst^^...kannst ja auch wieder hernehmen.



10 Fahrten Karte is aber erheblich teuerer als 3 Stunden  ... Aber Denk auch das 10 Fahrten wohl für den gewollten Zweck reichen


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Juni 2012)

Plant jemand ne Tour am Donnerstag oder am Freitag?
Würde mich ggfs anhängen wollen, brauch mal Abwechslung zum Geißkopf  (Welcher whrsl eh am Samstag angesteuert wird^^)


----------



## heintz1 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich komme am WE momentan nicht weg, aber diese Woche würde ich mal wieder a Ruseltour anpacken... falls jmd Bock hat?

Wetter ist morgen und Di eher suboptimal, daher vielleicht am Mi. Tour von DEG auf den GK, Flowtrailen und dann Richtung DEG wieder runter.


----------



## Brixton (3. Juni 2012)

Fr. wäre ich bei ner runde dabei.
Flowtrail geht jetzt oben schon los. Sind heute aber nur DH und FR Gefahren. Interessieren würde er mich aber schon.


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Juni 2012)

Flow geht nun oben los, ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig gebaut. Dennoch schön zu fahren. Oben sind die Anlieger und alles bisschen weitläufiger als auf dem unteren Teilstück.

Wenn was geht, wäre ich am Freitag mal am Start


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass man am HStein, am 3er zwischen Teufelmühlstein und Höhenberg (da wo das kleine Materl mit Kerzen usw ist) man gerade aus weiter kann statt wie sonst links. Auf der Karte ist es der gestrichelte. Machts dann mal ne saubere exploration Jungs
> http://www.bernrieder-winkel.de/freizeit/wandern.html



War am Samstag dort und hab kurz überlegt ... Da ich aber noch zum geisskopf wollte und keine zeit zum radl durch die Botanik tragen hatte, hab ich doch wieder die sichere variante genommen  grad aus steht nämlich was von klettersteig dran 

Mühlgrabenweg is immer wieder gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2012)

heintz1 schrieb:


> Ich komme am WE momentan nicht weg, aber diese Woche würde ich mal wieder a Ruseltour anpacken... falls jmd Bock hat?
> 
> Wetter ist morgen und Di eher suboptimal, daher vielleicht am Mi. Tour von DEG auf den GK, Flowtrailen und dann Richtung DEG wieder runter.


 
du willst sicher schon früh losfahrn? ab mittag oder so könnt ich evtl.


----------



## heintz1 (5. Juni 2012)

naja, wie sich die Tour halt zeitlich ausgeht... wann wär bei dir denn frühestens möglich?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2012)

heintz1 schrieb:


> naja, wie sich die Tour halt zeitlich ausgeht... wann wär bei dir denn frühestens möglich?


 
sorry für die späte antwort. Wetter schaut net wirklich so schön aus morgen, daß es mich dahin zieht.

aber wenns mal besser ist -> mittwoch is der tag an dem ich das ab und zu mal nachmittags mache . hirschenstein oder deg-gk.


----------



## TheWho88 (6. Juni 2012)

geht dieses wochenende was richtung arber zusammen (von bodenmais aus)?

@ Berggott: klaro geht da was. bin aber zz auch zu viel in rgb und zu wenig am arber ;-) - wenns wär könnten wir ja mal ne runde am arber drehen


----------



## Brixton (6. Juni 2012)

Wir werden am donnerstag Mittag starten aber in Deg.
Dann Tour wie zu Letzt beschrieben.


----------



## TheWho88 (6. Juni 2012)

wo fährt ihr dann hin? wie verläuft die tour? evtl. könnte ich ja dazustoßen oder mitm zug nach deg fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2012)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> geht dieses wochenende was richtung arber zusammen (von bodenmais aus)?
> 
> @ Berggott: klaro geht da was. bin aber zz auch zu viel in rgb und zu wenig am arber ;-) - wenns wär könnten wir ja mal ne runde am arber drehen


 

weiß noch net ob ich im lande bin ... wenn ja hätt ich samstag oder sonntag schon mal bock auf arber


----------



## heintz1 (11. Juni 2012)

Am Freitag bin ich von DEG zum GK und wieder zurück gefahren (über Loderhart, Rohrmünz, etc.), zwischendrin noch den Flowtrail 2 mal mitgenommen - super Wetter, leicht bewölkt und Sonne.

Gegen 16:30 auf den Rückweg gemacht, fängts beim LA-Haus langsam das s Niseln an - 10 min später Richtung Rohrmünz tropischer Regen, der Wanderweg ein einziger Bach und ich musste weiterfahren, weils nix zum unterstellen gab. Ich hab das Handy zum ersten mal im Leben in eine Tüte verpackt, damit s ned absauft.

Der Rest vom Kerl war naß, komplett - und in DEG war wieder schönster Sonnenschein.

Aber die Tour selber war wirklich eine Wucht!!


----------



## xp2004 (8. Juli 2012)

@heintz1, zeichnest Du die Routen mit GPS auf ? Wäre sie als Track verfügbar ? Würde sich so nicht schlecht anhören


----------



## heintz1 (9. Juli 2012)

@xp2004: Hast eine PN...


----------



## Brixton (9. Juli 2012)

CH bist du über den Trail am ullrichsberg runter?


----------



## heintz1 (10. Juli 2012)

@Brixton: ja, den bin ich runter... aber ich hab gesehen, dass da auch noch ein zweiter interessanter runtergeht. Den hab ich aber noch nicht getestet...


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2012)

gibts da was anderes als diesen wanderweg am kloster vorbei (oder was das is  )


----------



## heintz1 (10. Juli 2012)

Oberhalb Rohrmünz gibts ab LA-Haus mind. 3 Varianten... da bin ich eigentlich nur eine (immer) runter und eine hoch gefahren. Die letzte könnt auch runter ganz spaßig sein, langsamer und technisch.

Am Kloster (oder so) geht auch was Richtung Graflinger Tal runter, habs aber wie gesagt noch nicht probiert. Müsst man sich halt a Tour basteln und verbinden, sonst steht man im Tal und muss wieder Richtung Sender zurück.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2012)

heintz1 schrieb:


> Die letzte könnt auch runter ganz spaßig sein, langsamer und technisch.


 
dreitannenriegel? ... is oben sehr technisch dann nur noch steil


----------



## heintz1 (10. Juli 2012)

Dreitannenriegel? kA.

oben sehr verblockt, aber wird nach kurzer Zeit besser. Wie runter geht weiß ich noch nicht, hab nur nach oben getragen... und so lang ich nicht nach unten trage, ist es nicht zu steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (11. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dreitannenriegel? ... is oben sehr technisch dann nur noch steil


Da hab ich mich auch schon mal versucht aber es ist nix draus geworden. Unten wars es ned wert.
Hat morgen wer Lust ab Mittag auf ne Runde ab Deg.?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2012)

in der aktuellen Mountainbike is glaub ich ne tour im bay. Wald in der Arbergegend  um Bodenmais beschrieben. Hat das wer gelesen?


----------



## Brixton (14. August 2012)

Hat morgen wer Lust auf Trails?
Ich werd mal Schaun ob's ne gpx zur genannten Route gibt.


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. August 2012)

Was fahrt ihr so für Sachen? Ich bin ab heute den Rest der Woche unten und würde vielleicht mal eine Runde mitfahren. Hab allerdings nur das Prinzessinenrad mit


----------



## J.Hahn (14. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> in der aktuellen Mountainbike is glaub ich ne tour im bay. Wald in der Arbergegend  um Bodenmais beschrieben. Hat das wer gelesen?



Ja, es werden 4 Touren beschrieben, ohne GPXe a bisserl schwierig zum Nachfahren, die Kartenausschnitte sind ein bisserl ungenau. Ob das jetzt wirklich die supertollenmegatrails sind... Riesloch-Fälle z.B. fahrens/schiebens bergauf 

Tour 1 und Tour 3 mal so ungefähr zusammengeklickt, an der OSM-Karte orientiert, siehe Anhängsel:


----------



## Brixton (14. August 2012)

Also rissloch sollte man schon Downhill fahren...
Edit: Rissloch bergauf FAHREN hört sich aber nach EMan an


----------



## Rick7 (14. August 2012)

Ne, da jammert sogar der eman, wenn auch nicht aus fitnesstechnischen gründen ^^ 
 hört sich aber echt nach ner schnappsidee an


----------



## J.Hahn (14. August 2012)

Hier noch die Touren 2 und 4... mit Vorsicht zu genießen, teilweise habe ich auf der OSM, der Topo-Bayern oder der Garmin-Karte keinen Weg gefunden, der dem roten Pfad im Kartenausschnitt vom Heft entsprechen könnte:


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2012)

thx für die GPX daten. werd ich mir im detail mal auf der papierkarte anschauen 
offizielle GPS-Daten gibts da nicht?

rissloch bergauf erscheint aber zunächst mal nicht sinnvoll, ausser der weg der dann runter geht rentiert sich extrem 

heut bin ich wahrscheinlich in spicak + gk tour.
wochenende hätt ich evtl. zeit für ne arbertour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (15. August 2012)

Wie starten morgen um 1200 in Deg. beim Poco am
Infohäusel wenns war.


----------



## J.Hahn (15. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ...
> offizielle GPS-Daten gibts da nicht?
> ...



Im Heft steht was von "Touren-Daten unter http://mountainbiken.arberland-bayerischer-wald.de", aber da habe ich diese Tracks nicht gefunden 

Bye.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> Wie starten morgen um 1200 in Deg. beim Poco am
> Infohäusel wenns war.



Das schaff ich net ... Aber oben könnt man sich sehen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brixton (28. September 2012)

Hat wer Lust aufn Nightride heute?


----------



## heintz1 (28. September 2012)

Bin noch nicht im Lande, wie siehts am So mit einem Day-Ride aus?


----------



## Brixton (28. September 2012)

So gern. Ging's scho recht früh auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

was isn recht früh?


----------



## Brixton (28. September 2012)

0830-0900 starten dort!?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

mir fällt grad auf ... wo denn eigentlich? so ganz klein is der bayerwald ja net


----------



## Brixton (28. September 2012)

Mir egal. Von Deg aus mit DH Strecke Und über ullrichsberg zurück oder Hirschenstein oder, oder...?


----------



## heintz1 (28. September 2012)

9h haut hin, weil muss halt noch 40 Min. Fahrtzeit einplanen. 

Tourenvorschlag: HiStein ganz rauf, Wanderweg direkt bis zur Dampfsäge runter (glaube 3er) wieder hoch zur Diensthütte und übers Disneyland (6er) zur FFW runter 

Rusel geht aber auch iO.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

disneyland? warum dieser name?


----------



## Brixton (28. September 2012)

Ok. Sind dabei.


----------



## heintz1 (29. September 2012)

Disneyland, gibts keinen besonderen Grund.

Treffpunkt Bernried?


----------



## Brixton (29. September 2012)

Am cemetary ?


----------



## heintz1 (29. September 2012)

geht klar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2012)

hirschenstein war ich erst ... deshalb net dabei  

evtl. liftfahrn am geisskopf


----------



## Brixton (29. September 2012)

Mir wäre Deg auch recht.
Aber nur ohne Regen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Oktober 2012)

hi, 
sagt mal gibts nen netten trail vom Arber runter?
 wenn ja, in welche Richtung führt er? außer nach unten natürlich


----------



## Brixton (18. Oktober 2012)

Klar einiges. Über rissloch runter.


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Oktober 2012)

danke
ist das ausgeschildert?  rissloch


----------



## Brixton (18. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal unter GPS-Tour.info unter MTB-Strecken.


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. Oktober 2012)

danke für den tip, aber hab nichts dabei womit ich mir den track anschauen könnte. 

wo starte ich am besten wenn ich nur "schnell" hoch auf den arber will um dann über die rissloch Wasserfälle wieder runter zu fahren. das letzte mal bin ich die eine seite hoch und auf der seite der talstation wieder runter. durfte dann auf der Straße um den arber rumfahren um wieder zum auto zu kommen. das war mehr als nervig. trails hatte ich auch kaum.

über einen tip wäre ich dankebar  
will da morgen noch mal hoch bevor ich wieder die heimreise antrete.


----------



## Brixton (21. Oktober 2012)

Du muss auf der anderen Seite runter als die Bergstation geht... 
Von der Bergstation musst du noch die steile Rampe hoch und dann gradeaus weiter. Oben gehts dann eben entlang. Bei ner Rechtsbiege musst du dann links runter. 
Start und Ziel kann Bodenmais sein. Wir sind noch über Enzian und Heugstatt gefahren.
Ich hoffe du hast morgen wieder so Top Wetter wies die letzten beide Tage war und die Beschreibung hilft etwas. An Sonsten durchfragen...


----------



## Brixton (21. Oktober 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> Schau mal unter GPS-Tour.info unter MTB-Strecken.


Das ist ja ein infoportal mit viewer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Oktober 2012)

danke für den tip mit der rissloch Schlucht/Fälle. echt schöner steiniger trail.  
bodenmais war kalt und neblig aber so ab ca. 1000m schätze ich war sonne pur. 
hoch bin ich von Bodenmais aus erst über Asphalt dann schotter, zum kl. Arber, weiter zum großen Arber. wieder runter am ersten schild rissloch abgebogen wieder bis Bodenmais runter. 
wanderweg 2a bzw 2 müsste das gewesen sein. 
ps: die autovervollständigung macht mich fertig an dem tablet teil.


----------



## zwecky (24. Oktober 2012)

Für alle Nebelsuppengeschädigten gibt's jetzt ein neues Schmankerl welches einem den Weg zum Arber schmackhaft macht:

http://www.arber.de/startseite/webcams/gipfelschwenk.html

Und auch sehr schön ist die hochauflösende Webcam vom Grandsberg:

http://www.foto-webcam.eu/webcam/grandsberg/

Ist auch gut geeignet für Erinnerungsfotos oder Beweise an misstrauische Gattinnen dass man(n) auch wirklich am Grandsberg war  !


----------



## Brixton (24. Oktober 2012)

Wenns war zwecky dann druckst mir ne Maske mit deinem Gesicht aus dann Deck ich dich ;-)


----------



## Rick7 (25. Oktober 2012)

danke zwecky ... nebelsburg im Herbst suckt 





was für ein Blick ... wenn nur nicht diese blöden roten Schilder auf den Gipfeln wären


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2012)

geile aufnahme


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Oktober 2012)

Echt klasse Aufnahme, aber die Schilder stören in diesem Falle sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (25. Oktober 2012)

ja leider, aber is halt screenshot und die dinger sind bei der vergrößerung der Webcam immer drinnen.


----------



## Foxi1988 (31. Oktober 2012)

Servus...
wäre mal interessant wenn ein paar von euch ihre 3-5 highlight-touren mit kurzen beschreibungen (route,schwierigkeit,...) im bayerischen wald nennen würden. dann bekommen so anfänger wie ich an überblick was die besten strecken sind.
würde ich sehr cool finden! 

Beste Grüße
Matthias Fuchs


----------



## Brixton (31. Oktober 2012)

Steht einiges hier. Unter Wanderwege Deggendorf findest du ein PDF mit den Wanderwegen im Raum Deggendorf. Oder du schließt dich mal an.


----------



## Foxi1988 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ja nächstes Jahr schließ ich mich mal euch an bei ner Tour!

Grüße


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2012)

Anfänger aufm Mountainbike und oder im bayerwald? 

Auf gps-tour.info gibt's einiges im bayerwald. Muss man sich halt ein wenig damit beschäftigen. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, ob du die prio auf bergauf oder bergab legst 


Geisskopf ... https://dl.dropbox.com/s/oqb93687dpqmh8x/DEG_GK_14072012.jpg?dl=1

Hirschenstein 
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/bdtl5uzo08vhxma/Deerstone_Earth%2009072012.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Foxi1988 (31. Oktober 2012)

Kein Komplettanfänger aufm Mountainbike aber erfahren sicher nicht, fahr halt daheim immer auf Waldwegen und paar kürzeren Trails rum und da ich mir vor kurzem ein neues Fully kauft hab will ich nächstes Jahr auch bissl tiefer in den Bayerischen Wald rein. Fahr viel im Ilztal, da wohn ich nämlich.
Prio: 50% Bergauf/50 % Bergab

gruß


----------



## Foxi1988 (3. November 2012)

http://mountainbiken.arberland-bayerischer-wald.de/

Sind da interessante Strecken dabei oder nichts was sich lohnt?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Rick7 (3. November 2012)

die Touren die da beim überfliegen angeboten werden kenn ich jetzt nicht, aber schau mal wie eman schon gesagt hatte auf gps-tour.info, da gibts einiges.
Hirschenstein, Mühlgrabenweg, Arber alles ziemlich gut und für jeden was dabei  
Ach ja, auch der Geisskopf bike park  isn Besuch wert. Flow Country trail is für jeden gut zu fahren- ob Anfänger oder fortgeschritten


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2012)

@_foxi_ ... hast nen GPS? is sehr hilfreich.

im Prinzip hast zwei Möglichkeiten 
a, selbst auf Entdeckungsreise zu gehen (anfangs is das aber immer schwierig)
oder 
b, dir einen Suchen der das vorher getan hat (GPS-Tour nachfahrn oder einem hinterherfahrn  ... dabei immer augen offen halten -> mit jeder tour gewinnst im Gebiet erfahrung und kannst sie Optimieren auf deine Vorlieben.

Zum Einstieg taugen sicher auch die Arberland touren (kenn sie aber net müsst man im Detail anschauen wo die rumfahrn). 

hab mal geschaut wo Hutthurm liegt. na da kommst eher von der anderen seite in den Wald ... da war ich noch gar net unterwegs ... von regensburg aus is man eher westlicher unterwegs


----------



## Foxi1988 (4. November 2012)

Ja bei mir in der Gegend weiß ich schon bissl was, da gibts eh auch paar gute Sachen.
Ne hab kein GPS-Gerät und hab halt schon paar km in Wald rein, egal ob von hutthurm oder regensburg aus.
Werd nächstes Jahr aber schon öfter dort fahren (hirschenstein,...) 
vlt. schließ ich mich euch auch mal das ein oder andere mal an 

gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

na sag einfach was wennst mal bock hast ...

und so nebenbei .... hutthurm hätt ich gefühlsmäßig eher an der nordsee gesucht


----------



## Finne78 (25. November 2012)

Servus - bin kommendes Wochenende nach langer Abstinenz wieder mal in der Heimat (Bodenmais) und überlege mein Bike mitzunehmen. Laut Wetterbericht/Webcams ist der Arber/Bretterschachten und die Umgebung derzeit komplett schneefrei.
Jemand von den Locals Erfahrung aus erster Hand, Arber und Umgebung gut befahrbar? Oder ist doch ein plötzlicher Wintereinbruch zu erwarten (vor drei Tagen laut Wetter.com kommendes Wochenende trocken, grad wieder nachgeschaut, Do 29.11. bis Sa 1.12. Schneefall angesagt...)?
Falls jemand die Woche noch mit dem Bike in der Gegend unterwegs ist, freue mich über jegliche Infos aus erster Hand. Würd gern dieses Jahr noch mit dem Bike auf den Arber hoch (und vor allem runter!!!)


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2012)

du hast dir die frage schon selbst beantwortet ... im moment gehts überall gut ... aber ab Donnerstag dürfts dann entgültig vorbei sein.


----------



## Finne78 (25. November 2012)

ja, da haste durchaus recht 

Ich nehm mein Bike mal mit und hoffe, dass nicht der Fall eintritt, dass zu wenig Schnee zum Langlaufen und zu viel Schnee zum Biken da ist (was aber wahrscheinlich genau so eintreten wird). Muss ich mich halt durch den Schnee kämpfen, hat auch was...


----------



## Astaroth (3. Dezember 2012)

@Foxi1988
Rund um Waldkirchen gibt es auch sehr schöne MTB Touren.


----------



## Foxi1988 (3. Dezember 2012)

@ astaroth 

Ja da wohn ich eh in der Nähe. Bissl was weiß ich schon.
Was kennst du für Touren?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Astaroth (3. Dezember 2012)

Oberfrauenwald, Dreisessel, Geyersberg, Staffelberg da kann man schöne Touren fahren wenn kein Schnee mehr liegt.


----------



## Foxi1988 (4. Dezember 2012)

Staffelberg kenn ich nicht, den rest kenn ich 
Danke!

gruß matthias


----------



## Rick7 (4. Dezember 2012)

Naja das Thema sollte sich spätestens seit heute erstmal erledigt haben
Auf die Bretter/ aufs Brett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (4. Dezember 2012)

Der Staffelberg ist in der Nähe von der Stadt Hauzenberg


----------



## J.Hahn (31. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
war die letzten Tage jemand auff'm Hirschenstein? Macht's vom Schnee her Sinn, mit dem Radl raufzufahren?
Bye,
Jürgen


----------



## Brixton (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja war gestern. Die Trails die ich Gefahren bin waren komplett schneefrei. Wo hast vor rauf zu fahren?
Deggendorf war ich auch vorgestern da ging's auch einwandfrei. Hirschenstein war etwas bazad.


----------



## J.Hahn (31. Dezember 2012)

Von Bernried aus hoch (rechtsrum vielleicht) und dann halt links rum wieder runter (Mühlgrabenweg falls fahrbar mitnehmend).
Spikes wären aufgezogen, darf also ruhig kalt/eisig sein.
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Brixton (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin bei der Dampfsag links weil ab dort nicht geräumt war und dann über Teufelsstein zur Diensthütte das war zu 95% schneefrei.


----------



## Brixton (11. April 2013)

Hat So. jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Hirschen Stein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwecky (11. April 2013)

Hallo Andreas,

geht da schon was? Oder sollte man vorsichtshalber noch die Kufen montieren  ? Ich war letztes Jahr um die Zeit auch zum ersten mal da oben und musste den 4er hoch noch über mehrere Schneefelder schieben! Von der Ödwies her könnte es gehen.

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## Brixton (11. April 2013)

Habe auch letztes Jahr oben geschoben und werde das auch Sonntag wieder so praktizieren


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. April 2013)

wie siehts sonst so im Bayrischen Wald aus? Höhe Geißkopf noch Schnee?
Webcam geht bei mir irgendwie nicht.


----------



## J.Hahn (12. April 2013)

http://www.urlaubs-webcam.de/campics/gsm-01/aktuell.jpg
http://www.urlaubs-webcam.de/campics/gsm-02/aktuell.jpg


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2013)

Wenn kein warmer Regen in großen Mengen kommt, ist das mit'm Schnee dieses Jahr noch länger nen Thema. Denk mal das man in großen Bereichen am hirschenstein noch Langlauf machen kann 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brixton (12. April 2013)

Unterhalb der Diensthütte mach ich mir da keine Sorgen. Zu mindest ist rein beim Blick ausm Küchenfenster ist die Südseite frei. Allerdings kann das auf den Forststraßen erfahrungsgemäß anders aussehen. Da die zwecks der Waldarbeiter eh nicht viele Auffahrten haben wird das schon überwiegend gehen wo wir unterwegs sind. Ich Berichte.


----------



## zwecky (12. April 2013)

Hallo Andreas,

heißt das Du möchtest ab dem Grandsberg fahren? Bernried ist für mich immer recht umständlich. 
Wäre cool - da könnte ich auch dazustoßen wenn Du Begleitung brauchst. Wann hast Du denn Abfahrt geplant?

Grüße,

Zwecky

PS: bist Du schon so fit? Ich bin im Januar und Februar recht viel Ergometer gefahren aber war die letzte Zeit wieder etwas faul  !


----------



## Brixton (12. April 2013)

Hi, leider ab bernried weil mein Kollege von hengersberg aus kommt.
Jan., Feb. war ich auch noch hoch motiviert auf der Rolle. Aber im März gings einfach nicht ;-)


----------



## Brixton (14. April 2013)

Waren dann doch ab Deggendorf unterwegs. Ab 900 HM isses in schattigen Bereichen dicke da das weisse Zeugs. 
Unterhalb wars wie immer


----------



## zwecky (15. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich war gestern zum Einstand auch an der Diensthütte (von Schwarzach kommend) und bin dann noch ein Stück in Richtung Schuhfleck gefahren. Die Forststraßen = Langlaufloipen sind ja noch komplett schneebedeckt! Das wird schon noch eine Weile dauern bis da sich der Winter entgültig verabschiedet!

Wo seid ihr gefahren? 

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (15. April 2013)

Wir sind von Deg. aus über rohrmünz hoch Richtung 3-Tannenriegel. Forststraße war oben schlagartig noch voll Schnee. Der Trail runter nach Rohrmünz war dann frei und dann eben den 3er übern Ulrichsberg bis runetr nach Deg. War Top und vor allem keine Schlammschlacht so bald man ausm Schnee war.

Wie fährst Du denn immer runter nach Schwarzach? Also welchen Trail?

Kennst Du den Trail von der Diensthütte nach Bernried? Wie hats von da nach unten ausgesehen? Werd ich wohl am WE mal anpacken.


----------



## zwecky (15. April 2013)

Diensthütte runter nach Bernried sollte frei sein. Hinter der Diensthütte im Schatten liegt noch Schnee aber ansonsten ist alles schneefrei. Auf den Forststraßen Richtung Schuhfleck ist halt der verdichtete Langlauflopenschnee das Problem - der wird sich wohl noch ein bißchen halten.

Ganz Bernried runter bin ich leider noch nie gefahren. Den oberen Teil kenne ich aber ich bieg dann immer rechts ab Richtung Schwarzach um nicht so weit vom Schuß Richtung Heimat abzukommen.

Nach Schwarzach runter fahre ich den Weg der kurz vorm Grandsberger Hof rechts rein geht und wo man dann unten am Wasserbehälter wieder rauskommt. Nix spektakuläres aber immer noch besser als auf der Straße. Ich nutz halt den Grandsberg als "Übungsberg" zum Höhenmeter schrubben - gestern waren's zum Einstand schon mal 700  !


----------



## zwecky (15. April 2013)

Du meinst den letzten Teil der Tour, oder:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.25824.html

Ich klink mich in Ed immer aus und fahr dann auf der Straße Richtung Schwarzach.


----------



## Brixton (15. April 2013)

Danke für die Info mitn Schnee. Danns steht das am WE an.
Ja ich meine den Richtung Ed. Unten ist zwar noch mal ne schöne Passage dabei aber die Hälfte geht dann schon über Wiese und Weide runter wenn man nicht noch nen kleinen Abstecher nach rechts in das Waldstückerl macht.

Wie fährst du denn rauf zur Diensthütte? Über Degenberg und dann Grandsberg? 
Spricht was spezielles dafür? Bin mal von Grandsberg übern Trail hoch. War nicht so der Hit aber auch ok.
Die Auffahrt von Bernried finde ich ganz gut ab Böbrach.


----------



## zwecky (25. April 2013)

So, Update zum Hirschenstein: hab heute eine deftige Feierabendtour gedreht und war unter anderem am Hirschenstein und bin den kompletten Mühlgrabenweg gefahren. Schneereste (sprich nasse Socken - brrrrrr) gibt es noch zwischen Ödwies und Hirschenstein und im ersten Teil vom Mühlgrabenweg gleich nach Ödwies. Ansonsten ein Traum: bis auf die üblichen Stellen ist der Mühlgrabenweg schön trocken und der Mühlgraben hat viel Wasser sprich man kommt sich manchmal vor als würde man neben einem kleinen Gebirgsbach fahren  ! Der 4er vom Hirschenstein runter Richtung Achslach ist auch komplett frei. Alles in allem schon wieder sehr lohnenswert, auch wenn ich befürchte dass ich nach den 1100 hm morgen ordentlich schwere Beine habe - vom Aua-Popo ganz zu schweigen  !

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## Foxi1988 (31. Mai 2013)

Servus...
möchte mit einem Freund mit dem Mountainbike von St. Englmar aus auf den Hirschenstein und anschließend den Mühlgrabenweg fahren...

http://www.urlaubsregion-sankt-englmar.de/cms/upload/pdf/englmar_MTB45quer.pdf

Hab die Karte, nicht die Tour, als Orientierung genommen, war in dem Gebiet noch nicht...

Wenn ich am Hirschensteingipfel bin, fahre ich dann wieder zurück nach Ödwies und steige dann in den Mühlgrabenweg ein? Und wie weit geht der Mühlgrabenweg dann genau?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2013)

mühlgrabenweg ist beschildert ... kannst nicht verfehlen ... ödwies passt


----------



## Foxi1988 (31. Mai 2013)

Okay merce!

Grüße


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2013)

hats eigentlich nen grund, das du von englmar aus loswillst? von Bernried is besser und du hast am schluss ne lange abfahrt.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/k3/ka/k3kaafouy46f/original_2013-05-15-Hirschenstein_Standard.jpg?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (1. Juni 2013)

Hab ein PDF mit ner Tour vom Mühlgrabenweg gefunden und die startet von St. Englmar aus...dort hätt ich mir dann die mountainbikekarte im touribüro gekauft...habe nämlich kein GPS.

Wie ist die Wegfindung von bernried aus?
Würde Kompasskarte Westlicher Bayerischer Wald reichen zur Wegfindung?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Foxi1988 (3. Juni 2013)

Ist der mühlgrabenweg von hochwasser betroffen? gibts dort Überschwemmungen?  möchte ihn Freitag fahren.

beste grüße
Matthias


----------



## Brixton (3. Juni 2013)

Der ist in Teilbereichen immer matschig nach (schon normalen) Regenfällen... 
Auf den Karten und am weg ist er Blau/Weiß gestreift markiert.


----------



## Foxi1988 (3. Juni 2013)

Okay, dann könnte es FR vlt nicht so optimal sein 

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Juni 2013)

Hi
wie siehts der Gegend um Viechtach rum aus? Lassen sich von dort aus ein paar schöne Touren fahren? 
Noch irgendwelche Hochwasserprobleme in der Gegend?
Bin bis jetzt immer am Geißkopf gestartet oder eben in Bodenmais auf und um den Arber.


----------



## Rick7 (25. Juni 2013)

servus,

Hammertour:

Start von Viechtach Wanderparkplatz- Pröller - St. Englmar- Hirschenstein - zurück über sog. Käsplatte am Pröller - weiter Richtung Viechtach am Pfahl vorbei - Ende wieder am Wanderparkplatz. 

Kann das grade leider nur so ungefähr umreissen. Die genauen Wanderwege weiß ich leider nicht mehr. 
Aber vom Hirschenstein runter gibts Richtung Englmar eh ein paar Varianten, der trail von der Käsplatte runter Richtung Viechtach ist sehr sehr geil, am Pfahl entlang rockt auch  

Hoffe der Eman kann kurz noch was dazu ergänzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Juni 2013)

Danke
Nur regnets da gerade ohne Pause. Auch morgen und Donnerstag sind nur 12°C und immerwieder Regen gemeldet. Mir doch zu riskant zu fahren. Keine Lust 4 Tage in Regenklamotten rumzueiern. 4°C auf dem Arber klingt auch nicht verlockend.


----------



## Rick7 (26. Juni 2013)

es lebe der Winter


----------



## Felger (9. Juli 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> Hammertour:
> 
> ...



beschreibt das so eine verzerrte 8 auf der karte?


----------



## Rick7 (9. Juli 2013)

Servus Felger,

ja das triffts ganz guad. Schau mal auf GPS tour. info da findest du garantiert diese tour, bzw. zwei touren die das umreissen. Von Viechtach aus Richtung Pröller gibt es eh nur den einen Wanderweg den fast alle hoch kurbeln und der vermutlich auch am schönsten zu fahren ist. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibts sogar genau die tour 

Gruß


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2013)

ja, die Tour ist auf GPS-tour.info zu finden (im Hirschensteinbereich sind wir glaub ich abgewichen).

Trackbild dazu: https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1lky2fc6d9bju6/Viechtach%20Hirschenstein.jpg


----------



## Fabu82 (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich kenne mich in eurer Gegend überhaupt nicht aus und bin wohl nächste Woche (Montag-Freitag) dort,reicht ein Enduro für die Gegend aus,oder ist ein Freerider eher zu empfehlen?
Ich werde wohl zwei ,drei Tage im Bikepark rumeiern und mir ,je nach dem wie es sich ergibt auch eine Tour drehen.

Gruß Gordon


----------



## BayWa Biker (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn du ne Tour abseits vom Bikepark fahren möchtest reicht ein Enduro dicke, da würde ich dir in deinem Fall eher zu einem Navi raten. Touren gibt es auf  http://www.gps-tour.info/  jede menge.


----------



## Rick7 (10. Juli 2013)

Enduro ist auf jeden ausreichend


----------



## Fabu82 (10. Juli 2013)

Danke euch,dann werde ich mal schauen was mich da erwartet .


----------



## Felger (11. Juli 2013)

thx 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> ja, die Tour ist auf GPS-tour.info zu finden (im Hirschensteinbereich sind wir glaub ich abgewichen).
> 
> Trackbild dazu: https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1lky2fc6d9bju6/Viechtach%20Hirschenstein.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (9. August 2013)

ACHTUNG!

Trail- und Wanderwegvernichtungsarbeiten (aka Harvestereinsatz) am Kleinen Kulm. Betroffen ist der Abschnitt zwischen Forststrasse/Wanderwegkreuzung oberhalb von Kalteck und Wegekreuzung c50Hm unterhalb von Kleinem Kulm richtung Hirschenstein.

Um 17:00 Uhr ruhten die Arbeiten schon. Fahren kann man (noch??) gut, nur der alte Karrenweg richtung Hirschenstein war ziemlich ramponiert, viele herausgerissene kleine und grosse Brocken.

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Rick7 (12. August 2013)

Oh mann, die wüten schon länger grossflächig und bauen eine autobahn nach der anderen rein :O


----------



## Foxx163 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand eine gute Abfahrt vom großen Arber Richtung Bodenmais empfehlen? Aber bitte keine Waldautobahn. Ist der Goldsteig zum großen Arbersee fahrbar? Bin letztes Jahr über die Risslochschlucht runter gefahren und war schon sehr angetan  Schonmal vielen Dank für jeden guten Tip.


----------



## Brixton (30. Oktober 2013)

Servus!
Hat wer Infos zu Trails an Osser, Rachel, Lusen?


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

Osser-Trails würden mich auch INteressieren! 
Kenn einen Wanderweg vom Großen Osser gen Lohberg runter, sind wir damals beim Bund hochgewandert.
Wollt ich vllt jetzt in der Offseason mal fahren, solang kein Schnee liegt.

Edit: Dürfte der "Lo1" sein
http://www.wandern-bayrischer-wald.de/de/osser.html


----------



## Brixton (30. Oktober 2013)

Genau den hab ich mir auch angesehen!
Wenns Samstag geht vom Wetter her Pack ich das an. Die Tour geht wie beschrieben gg den Uhrzeigersinn so wie ich es sehe. Denk mit'n Bike wäre es anders rum besser oder?


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2013)

Denk Aufstieg von Lambach her ist besser. Da geht ne Forstautobahn hoch und dann n Wanderweg über die Osserwiesen.

Schade, dass ich am Samstag wenig Zeit hab. Sonst wäre ich glatt mit


----------



## Brixton (30. Oktober 2013)

Dann nimm dir einfach die Zeit 
Erst mal das Wetter abwarten.


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2013)

Geht leider gar net :-/ 
Aber soll eh regnen am Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. Oktober 2013)

Salve,
L01 kenn ich gut. Bei der Auffahrt bis oben auf dem Forstweg bleiben. Unbedingt die direkte Variante des L01 runter nehmen. Es gibt da noch einen zweiten L01 (Richtung Lohrberg), der erst am Kamm entlang geht. Ist oben ziemlich anstrengend, da heftigst verblockt und kaum Gefälle vorhanden ist.  Deshalb Variante 1 vorziehen!. Bin da schon ein paar mal mit dem Bike runter. Wer verblockte Sachen liebt wird auf seine Kosten kommen. Flow is da nicht zu finden. Unbedingt bis zur Osser Hütte hoch und den Trail da runter mitnehmen. Ich fands immer super. Nur am Schluß  bin ich immer auf nem Schotterweg rausgekommen. Bräuchte noch was bis ganz runter.

Hier ein paar Bilder von 2010. Alles vom L01.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/34502

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2013)

Der am Kamm entlang ist doch direkt auf der Grenze oder?

Der direkte ist dann schon der, den ich kenne. 
Ziemlich geiles Teil. 
Wir sind damals von nem Wanderparkplatz in Lohberg weg, immer auf Trails. 
Also bis runter gibts schon auch was - iwo


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Oktober 2013)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Der am Kamm entlang ist doch direkt auf der Grenze oder?
> 
> Der direkte ist dann schon der, den ich kenne.
> Ziemlich geiles Teil.
> ...



Lohberg ist aber glaube ich Variante 2.  "Meine" Variante endet in der Nähe von Lambach.


----------



## Rick7 (31. Oktober 2013)

Servus Burschen,

auf der woidriders Seite ist ne Enduro tour am Osser drin 

http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?page_id=143

Vielleicht is die ja was


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Dann nimm dir einfach die Zeit
> Erst mal das Wetter abwarten.



hab leider auch keine Zeit.

sorry das ich auf deine PM bezüglich nightride nie geantwortet hab


----------



## Brixton (31. Oktober 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Servus Burschen,
> 
> auf der woidriders Seite ist ne Enduro tour am Osser drin
> 
> ...



Schaut scho mal ganz fein aus so weit.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (31. Oktober 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Servus Burschen,
> 
> auf der woidriders Seite ist ne Enduro tour am Osser drin
> 
> ...



sind das echt S3 und S4 Stellen? ok, die S5-Stelle sieht schon heftig aus


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2013)

na die Sx Einschätzungen variieren eh immer sehr, aber das is ne andere Diskussion 

aber wenn ich mir das so anschau ... mal wieder viel zu wenig experimentierfreudig gewesen dieses jahr


----------



## Rick7 (1. November 2013)

Ich bin die Tour noch nicht gefahren, kann also nix sagen. @OLB EMan flieg du jez erstmal auf die Insel und gut is  ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (1. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ich bin die Tour noch nicht gefahren, kann also nix sagen.  @OLB EMan flieg du jez erstmal auf die Insel und gut is  ;-)



 @OLB EMan auf welche Insel geht es denn? 
Ich muss auch noch Resturlaub abbauen und wollte n MTB-Urlaub entweder auf Flores (Azoren) oder Teneriffa/LaPalma/Gomera(evtl. ElHierro) machen.
Kreta oder Sardinien wäre auch denkbar, aber dort wäre die Trockenwettergarantie nicht so hoch.
Daher mein gesteigertes Interesse.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2013)

Morgen früh gehts nach la palma


----------



## derwaaal (1. November 2013)

Falls das nicht zu neugierig ist:
Wo genau geht es denn hin? Bleibst Du an einem Standort, oder tourst Du rum?
Nimmst Du Dein Bike mit? Wenn nein, wo leihst Du? Oder machst Du geführte Touren?

Danke.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Morgen früh gehts nach la palma



Oh mei....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei....
> 
> G.



Oh mei is mein Spruch ... 

Gestern koesseine zum saisonabschluss daheim

Jetz la palma als endgültiger Abschluss 

Wenn ich zurückkomm Ski 

Abgesehen davon Jörg, das is der falsche thread ... Zu ner bayerwaldrunde habt's es ja scho wieder net geschafft 

 @derwaal ... Bekommst ne pm


----------



## Rick7 (1. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh mei is mein Spruch ...



stimmt. Guten Flug und viel Spaß


----------



## Felger (7. November 2013)

hier noch fotos vom osser. könnt evtl dazupassen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/34502


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (7. November 2013)

nach flow schaut das aber ned aus  hihi


----------



## Felger (7. November 2013)

gleicher Wortlaut von Eman vor ner Woche


----------



## Rick7 (8. November 2013)

könnte jetzt ja " oh mei" schreiben ... mach ich aber ned^^ 
i glaub i fahr zu oft mit dem


----------



## Brixton (8. November 2013)

Gute Bilder vom Osser.
Waren leider nicht dort sondern auf SES Spuren am Samerberg.
So wies aussieht sollte es am Osser möglichst trocken sein zur Befahrung. Gefällt mir ganz gut.

Viel Spaß auf Palme Palme.
Freunde die dort waren schwärmen davon... da werd ich's wohl nie hinschaffen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Viel Spaß auf Palme Palme.
> Freunde die dort waren schwärmen davon... da werd ich's wohl nie hinschaffen



Musst nur hinfliegen ... Gar net schwer 

Gesamtpaket passt und is schee (Temperatur Meer und Berge ) ... Aber würd sagen nur wegen dem radlfahrn musst net her 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (8. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Aber würd sagen nur wegen dem radlfahrn musst net her



Oh! Das interessiert mich jetzt doch ... Wegen Radlfahren nicht?! Wieso nicht? Sind die Trails doch nicht so toll?
Ich hätte ja auch noch Teneriffa, Sardinien, Kreta, Azoren zur Auswahl - sollten alle vom Klima im November i.O. sein, aber auf den Kanaren halt noch am besten mit konstant 22-25°.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2013)

Der Eman ist nur wegen nem Mädel hin 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Oh! Das interessiert mich jetzt doch ... Wegen Radlfahren nicht?! Wieso nicht? Sind die Trails doch nicht so toll?
> Ich hätte ja auch noch Teneriffa, Sardinien, Kreta, Azoren zur Auswahl - sollten alle vom Klima im November i.O. sein, aber auf den Kanaren halt noch am besten mit konstant 22-25°.



Ne halt ... So meint ich das net. 

Wollt nur sagen das es die Übertrails hier auch net gibt . Aber es gibt ne gute Mischung. Von Flow bis gardaseegerumpel. Macht scho Spaß hier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brixton (8. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Musst nur hinfliegen ... Gar net schwer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ich hab da den Haussegen im Augenwinkel  Der muss für paar lago und Finaleausflüge im jahr herhalten. Mit La Palma könnte ich den mal ordentlich ausreizen 

Hätte es mir im Februar schon angesehen aber beruflich ging es nicht. Immer diese blöden Individualprobleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

So ab jetzt gibts net nur mehr den Endurostefan und Enduroeman sonder auch den Endurojörg. Mit meinem neuen Endurohelm

Krass ist, ich dacht immer diese legendäre Paßform die die TroyLee haben sollen ist nur Legende, aber des Ding paßt wie angegossen und sitz so fest, des bewegt sich keinen mm an der Birne
Morgen wird gleich das neue Lupine Klickakkusystem an dem Teil getestet








G.


----------



## Brixton (12. November 2013)

Pornös abgespaced der Helmut!


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2013)

puhh gut dass es früh dunkel ist


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2013)

Verdammt merke jetzt gerade erst das ich das im völlig falschen Thread gepostet hab...sorry

Und ja, ist mein Winterhelm für die Lampe, weil der Lupineklippklettsystemkompatibel ist. Also wird man mich damit nur bei Dunkelheit sehen

G.


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2013)

na dann


----------



## franzam (13. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt merke jetzt gerade erst das ich das im völlig falschen Thread gepostet hab...sorry
> 
> 
> G.




Jaja , der Alkohol....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2013)

oh mei


----------



## niterider-kathy (5. Dezember 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Gute Bilder vom Osser.


 
ja, total schön die gegend. bin da auch immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Kona1972 (26. Dezember 2013)

Hi Jungs, ich bin von Samstag an für 5 Tage mit Family in Viechtach. Mein Bike möchte auch gerne mit.
Das Wetter soll ja nicht so besonders werden, aber vielleicht komme ich ja dazu, ein paar Touren zu fahren.
Wie sieht es schneemäßig aus? Kann mir jemand ein paar Sachen empfehlen, die man unbedingt gefahren sein sollte? Fährt vielleicht jemand regelmäßig und hat Lust jemanden mitzunehmen?
Ich fahre gerne trail-lastige Touren, längere Anstiege kein Problem.

Viele Grüsse: Marko


----------



## Rick7 (27. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ich denke dass zwar schnee liegt, aber man vermutlich schon fahren kann. Von viechtach aus auf jeden Fall die Tour bis Englmar evtl hirschenstein und über pröller, käsplatte zurück über pfahl am wander Parkplatz viechtach.


----------



## BayWa Biker (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Marko,
hier eine schöne Tour:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69259.html
hoffe mal für dich du besitzt ein GPS )

Viel spaß!


----------



## Kona1972 (3. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Tips, die verlinkte Tour konnte ich teilweise fahren, allerdings nur bis St. Englmar und zurück. Käsplatte musste ich dabei auslassen. Der zeitliche Rahmen war doch recht knapp. Das Wetter hat gepasst, schneemäßig war es kein großes Problem. 







Die Heidelbeer-Trails am großen Pfahl haben auch dem Nachwuchs Spaß bereitet...






Sehr wahrscheinlich bin ich dieses Jahr noch einmal für ein paar Tage in Schwarzach, dann werde ich die Sache noch einmal von der anderen Seite her angehen. Der Mühlgrabenweg steht dann noch auf der Liste. Auf jeden Fall eine schöne Gegend zum Biken. 
Beim nächsten Mal werde ich mir aber besser eine Offline-Karte aufs Handy laden, die Netzabdeckung bei euch ist doch sehr lückenhaft.

Viele Grüße: Marko


----------



## Rick7 (3. Januar 2014)

schön wenns gefallen hat.
Na klar ist das Netz da lückenhaft^^Is ja nicht der Pott


----------



## Take-Off (24. Februar 2014)

Servus Leute, 

ich bin heute aus dem fernen Rheinland nach Deggendorf gezogen und radl ganz gerne Enduro. 
Ich würd freilich auch hier in Deg gerne damit weiter machen, doch hab ich leider keine Ahnung wo hier schöne Trails, Touren, Strecken oder ähnliches sind. 
Wenn da jemand Tipps für mich hätte würd i mich mächtig freuen. 

Merci vielmals! 
Take-Off


----------



## Rick7 (24. Februar 2014)

Hi und willkommen  Hast ja nicht weit zum geisskopf... Mein tipp. Mal n Bischen den thread lesen und sich über die deg - geisskopf - deg Runde informieren. Auf gps tour. Info oder der woidriders seite solltest du auch einiges finden


----------



## Brixton (25. Februar 2014)

Ganz brauchbar zum Einstieg:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.82007.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Take-Off (25. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten! 

Da ich mich ungerne allein in neue Gebiete wage, wollt i fragen hier nette Radler san, die auch mal einen "Preiß" mit furchtbarer Kondition, mitnehmen würden  

Merci!


----------



## Rick7 (26. Februar 2014)

das wird keiner machen, sry


----------



## Rick7 (26. Februar 2014)

bei mir erst wieder wenn der Frühling richtig da ist


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> das wird keiner machen, sry


wegen Kondi oder wegen Preiß?


----------



## Rick7 (26. Februar 2014)

beides  aber war ja nur n Witz^^


----------



## Take-Off (26. Februar 2014)

Sagen wir so, ich bin willig zu trainieren und mich zu integrieren sowieso  

wenn man so raus schaut, ist es ja jetzt scho frühling^^


----------



## Rick7 (26. Februar 2014)

na des head se scho moi ned schlecht o   
bin halt Regensburger, des is n Stückerl weg. Halt dich an die waidler jungs


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> beides  aber war ja nur n Witz^^


hett mich a gwundert wenns annerschd wer


----------



## Foxi1988 (6. März 2014)

Du hast ja nicht weit zum hirschenstein.
Da geht einiges.

Grüße
matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (22. März 2014)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ganz brauchbar zum Einstieg:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.82007.html


 
bin ich gestern gefahren - war nicht schlecht aber auch nicht wirklich der hit. viel schieben und sehr viel treten ;-) ... meine Einstufung (entgegen der tourbeschreibung) wäre eher: Kondition 5, Fahrtechnik 3

machen wir doch hier mal eine kleine seite auf für freeridetouren im bayerischen wald mit gps tracks ... was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Brixton (22. März 2014)

Wer viel bergab will muss vorher halt viel bergauf. 
Den unteren Teil ab der Kirche runter nach Deg. lass ich auch immer weg. Runter eigentlich zu fad aber das ist Ansichtssache.
Wenn du bessere touren hast dann hier her damit.


----------



## TheWho88 (22. März 2014)

Ich versuch mal meinen Hometrail mit GPS-Daten zu hinterlegen. Sowas in der Richtung suche ich, jedoch hab ich leider noch keinen weiteren Trail in der Art gefunden.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2014)

Brixton schrieb:


> Wer viel bergab will muss vorher halt viel bergauf.
> Den unteren Teil ab der Kirche runter nach Deg. lass ich auch immer weg. Runter eigentlich zu fad aber das ist Ansichtssache.
> Wenn du bessere touren hast dann hier her damit.



Kirche ist Ulrichsberg?

Die Geisskopfgegend wird halt erst mitm Lift richtig interessant. Kannst nen paar mal Liftfahrn schön mit ner Tour kombinieren.
Mein Favorit is da mittlerweile bis Triefenried mit der Bahn dann hoch zum lift, dort ein paar abfahrten bikepark, dann runter nach deg und mit der bahn wieder heim.

die deggendorfabfahrt kann man doch schön durchflowen. gibt viele steine zum springen. der fahrtechnische Anspruch (aka Singletrailskala )  ist natürlich nicht sehr hoch. Der Bereich bei Loderhart is auch net optimal in diesem gps-track, da lohnt es sich den dreitannenriegel halb hochzufahrn.

Und hehe ... das Leben is leider kein Ponyhof -> man muss halt nehmen was es gibt.


----------



## Brixton (22. März 2014)

Kirche ist ulrichsberg genau!
Ansonsten haste gut gebrüllt Löwe


----------



## Rick7 (23. März 2014)

Die tour ist auf jeden Fall sehr sehr geil. Wenn man, wie eman schon gesagt hat durch-flowt. 
Die Hochfall tour sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2014)

Ja Rick ... Hochfall müss mer mal machen.  Falls mer da mal nen freien Termin finden 

Zwiesel -> arber -> kl arber -> bodenmais -> bretterschachten -> arbersee -> bayerisch eisenstein

@Freeheeler ... Vielleicht klappt ja mal ne Tour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick7 (23. März 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ja Rick ... Hochfall müss mer mal machen.  Falls mer da mal nen freien Termin finden
> Zwiesel -> arber -> kl arber -> bodenmais -> bretterschachten -> arbersee -> bayerisch eisenstein



Na das krieg ma schonmal hin


----------



## Light (25. März 2014)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal meinen Hometrail mit GPS-Daten zu hinterlegen. Sowas in der Richtung suche ich, jedoch hab ich leider noch keinen weiteren Trail in der Art gefunden.



geiler trail!


----------



## Snakel (7. April 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mein Favorit is da mittlerweile bis Triefenried mit der Bahn dann hoch zum lift, dort ein paar abfahrten bikepark, dann runter nach deg und mit der bahn wieder heim.



Den Vorschlag hab ich gestern mal ausprobiert, mich würde interessieren welchen Weg du von Triefenried bis zum Geisskopf Parkplatz nimmst. Bin gestern kurzentschlossen einfach die Straße gefahren, das würde ich aber eher als notwendiges Übel bezeichnen, bevor es ab Geisskopf richtig los geht.

Bin dann anschließend den Geisskopf hoch (über den Wanderweg links rum von unten gesehen) und auf der anderen Seite übers Landshuter Haus wieder runter nach DEG.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2014)

Triefenried hochwärts hab ich keine wirkliche Alternative im Wald. Das was ich probiert hab is alles sehr steil und macht keinen Sinn. Auf Karten findet man auch nicht wirklich was. Ist halt schwieriges steiles gelände. Abschließend geklärt hab ich das Thema aber noch nicht ... darfst gern suchen 
Von Gotteszell hoch is die Sache noch schlimmer (deutlich mehr hm, da du übers landshuter haus musst)


----------



## Light (15. April 2014)

hi!
was ist eigentlich die beste route vom bikepark zurück nach deggendorf?
bin mal den böhmweg von deggendorf aus losgefahren. bis zum landshuter haus usw...
aber zurück hab ich nix gscheits gefunden.
da gibts doch ne freeride tour zurück? kann mir jemand die strecke erklären? oder gpx per pn?


----------



## Rick7 (16. April 2014)

Hi,

siehe oben gps track von brixton und Anmerkungen von eman als Ergänzung 

Gruß


----------



## Light (17. April 2014)

danke!


----------



## OLB EMan (24. April 2014)

Endurorunde vom Sonntag


----------



## derwaaal (24. April 2014)

mal bissl Bikebergsteigen im Böhmerwald - leider ohne Äktschn-Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fgh789 (21. Juni 2014)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal meinen Hometrail mit GPS-Daten zu hinterlegen. Sowas in der Richtung suche ich, jedoch hab ich leider noch keinen weiteren Trail in der Art gefunden.


Servus! Hast du da gpx Daten? Währe ma interessant! 
Danke


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Juni 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Endurorunde vom Sonntag



Amtliche Tour. Klingt blöd, aber mit welchem Rad und Reifen?
Möchte das mit meinem 29er BMC und DHRII nicht fahren müssen.  126km? 2400hm?
Eigentlich ja nur ein Marathon.....muss am Rad liegen. Das wäre mir nix mehr gerade.......

Das meiste davon müsste ich kennen. Ach ja, Du kennst dich ja aus....
Wieviel km und hm sind das? Bodenmais - hoch Richtung großer Arber - rüber zum kleinen Arber(Hütte) - runter zum kleinen Arbersee - hoch auf den großen Arber - über Risslochwasserfälle wieder nach Bodenmais.  25km 1000hm?

Nochwas, vom Arber lässt sich auch, übers "Mittagsplatzerl" runterfahren, also oben links gehalten auf der Abfahrt über die Risslochwasserfälle. Die Wege treffen unterwegs wieder aufeinander. Ists übers Mittagsplatzerl schöner?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Amtliche Tour. Klingt blöd, aber mit welchem Rad und Reifen?
> Möchte das mit meinem 29er BMC und DHRII nicht fahren müssen.  126km? 2400hm?
> Eigentlich ja nur ein Marathon.....muss am Rad liegen. Das wäre mir nix mehr gerade.......
> 
> ...



das gelbe is Eisenbahn  nur um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen 

Wirklich auskennen tu ich mich dort leider auch net, hab halt dieses jahr ein paar mal rumprobiert. übers mittagsplatzerl hab ichs leider (aus Zeitgründen und das letzte mal hab ich die Abzweigung verpasst  ) noch nie geschafft -> soll aber gut sein.

gibt's nen schönen weg zum kleinen arbersee runter? hab da noch net wirklich gesucht.

Idee im Kopf:
bodenmais -> bretterschachten -> grosser arbersee (schöner weg) -> bretterschachten -> über die panoramastrasse aufn kleinen arber -> grosser arber -> rissloch bodenmais

das höhenprofil ->

woher weisst das mit den 126 km ? wo hab ich das hingeschrieben :-O

radl (mit 26 zoll geht's halt besser  ) ->


äh ... und wennst bock hast könn mer ja vielleicht mal ne tour fahrn


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Juni 2014)

Mit der Bahn  Na dann
Einen schönen Weg gesucht habe ich auch nicht. Hinter der Hütte am kleinen Arber gehts über einen Weg mit viel losen Geröll runter.
Der ist aber nicht so arg lang. Kann das schlecht schätzen, musste öfter mal wegen der Wanderer anhalten, die haben keinen Platz gemacht, waren mit "laufen" und nicht stolpern beschäftigt..... Dann gehts auf Flurbereinigung weiter, zwischendurch auch mal kurz Teer, dann wieder auf einen schmalen Trail rechts ab. Irgendwas muss ich dann auch verpasst haben, der Rest war dann Schotterweg bis zum kleinen Arbersee.

Von dort gehts dann so halb links um den See rum und Schotterweg weiter. Dann bei einem Hotel rechts so einen steinigen, relativ steilen weg hoch zur Arberhochbahn. Von dort dann über Schotterwege hoch auf den Arber.

PS: Über den großen Arbersee bin ich glaube ich noch nicht gefahren.....halt Moment. Kann sein vor zwei Jahren mal. Kann man da Tretboot fahren oder sowas?

PSS: Hab mir gerade Bilder angesehen. Ja da war ich auch mal. Was ich da für eine Tour gefahren bin weiß ich allerdings irgendwie nicht mehr. Das war glaube ich da, wo ich mich verfahren habe und Ewigkeiten irgendwelche steilen Wege hochgefahren bin, in der Hoffnung wieder nach Bodenmais zu kommen. Als dann der Regen kam, bin ich aus lauter Frust die Landstraße zurück nach Bodenmais gefahren.....

Ach ja, zusammen fahren können wir gerne mal. Allerdings fahre ich dort nur im Urlaub hin. 
Der ist jetzt um, war jetzt ne Woche dort. 6 Tage Radeln am Stück, inkl. am Nachmittag noch bissle freeride und flowcountry. 10 Karte auf 3 Tage verteilt inkl. ein paar mal selbst hochfahren

Wenn ich dort wohnen würde hätte ich kein Bike mit 1x11. Mit 32/36 wird das zäh....


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wenn ich dort wohnen würde hätte ich kein Bike mit 1x11. Mit 32/36 wird das zäh....



hehe genau dort (bzw. von Drachselsried hoch aufm kammweg) haben sich vor nem Jahr meine 1x11 gedanken wieder erledigt


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Juni 2014)

Meinte 32/42, aber egal. Das enduro bleibt 2fach.


----------



## Brixton (2. Oktober 2014)

Morgen wer Lust auf a Tour im BayWald?


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Oktober 2014)

Servus mitnander,
Will nächsten Montag a kleine Tour drehen. Arber oder Osser, bin noch unschlüssig.
Hat da jmd ne Empfehlung ? Sollte bergauf nicht zu Garching sein, dass ich mit meinem Voltage noch hochkomm und bergab Spaß hab 

Oder hat vllt zufällig jmd Zeit und Lust auf a Tour?


----------



## butlibut (4. November 2014)

Wie schauts am Wochenende aus? Hat jemand Lust auf Runde im Bayerwald? Komme aus Richtung DEG/DGF.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (5. November 2014)

Wäre dabei. Was wolltest denn fahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2014)

ja, was wollts machen? ... wär evtl. auch dabei ...


----------



## Brixton (6. November 2014)

Mir egal schlag was vor. 
Arber wäre "noch" schneefrei. Evtl. von Bmais zum G. Arber, hinten trailmäßig runter (Du kennst Dich da bestimmt aus), wieder rauf und über die Stufen vom Großen A. via Panoramaweg zur Chamer Hütte und dann übers Rissloch nunter?
Alternativ von Rohrmünz über Geißkopf mit Bikepark und nach Wastlsäge wieder zurück?
Ich sags gleich dazu - Ich komm überall hoch - aber bisserl Zeit brauch ich fei schon im Vergleich zu Dir


----------



## mfux (6. November 2014)

Welcher Tag wär das denn? 
Konditionslevel? Durchschnittsalter? Federweg?
Wenn man fragen darf...
Mfg


----------



## Brixton (6. November 2014)

Konditionslevel = Kein Stress!
Ü30
180 mm aber 150 mm würden auch reichen ;-)


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2014)

Brixton schrieb:


> Mir egal schlag was vor.
> Arber wäre "noch" schneefrei. Evtl. von Bmais zum G. Arber, hinten trailmäßig runter (Du kennst Dich da bestimmt aus), wieder rauf und über die Stufen vom Großen A. via Panoramaweg zur Chamer Hütte und dann übers Rissloch nunter?
> Alternativ von Rohrmünz über Geißkopf mit Bikepark und nach Wastlsäge wieder zurück?
> Ich sags gleich dazu - Ich komm überall hoch - aber bisserl Zeit brauch ich fei schon im Vergleich zu Dir



von Bmais zum arber? is aber scho a weng weit .. findest net? hinten runter kenn ich mich leider gar net aus. muss ich nächstes jahr mal angehen.

bin im Moment noch planlos. aber wetter schaut gut aus. was ganz schee is, is zwiesel -> arber -> rissloch -> bretterschachten -> arbersee -> zwiesel

die angesprochene geisskopftour bin ich am montag als sunsetnightride gefahrn ... man war das geil und bei angenehmen temps und uphill ohne licht im Mondschein  ... ich liebe den bayerwald an solchen tagen.


(bei Grafling hatte ich zuerst mal Orientierungsprobleme um vom Bahnhof den rechten weg zu finden, da ich die Idee da auszusteigen erst im zug hatte  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> Welcher Tag wär das denn?
> Konditionslevel? Durchschnittsalter? Federweg?
> Wenn man fragen darf...
> Mfg



bei mir eher sonntag
na net ganz unfit ... alt genug (hab im Profil net gelogen) und 160 mm
klar darfst fragen


----------



## mfux (6. November 2014)

Sonntags wär i evtl dabei. Zwar schon 38 und nur 140mm, aber dafür wahrscheinlich der konditionell schlechteste...


----------



## butlibut (6. November 2014)

Muss mich leider wieder ausklinken. Spontanes Männerwochenende in Salzburg.
Euch schon mal viel Spaß, falls was zamgeht! 

@OLB EMan : Hast du dazu vielleicht die GPS Daten? Oder liegen die schon irgendwo weil du von "angesprochener Geisskopftour" sprichst? Danke!


----------



## Brixton (7. November 2014)

I fahr immer in bodenmais los oder bin ich jetzt am falschen Berg? Prost!


----------



## Brixton (7. November 2014)

Duldet der eman nicht ;-) ausklinken gibts ned.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2014)

Brixton schrieb:


> I fahr immer in bodenmais los oder bin ich jetzt am falschen Berg? Prost!


Hehe als Bmais kenn ich nur bischofsmais  das wär halt scho a weng weiter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2014)

Will jetz eigentlich wer? Bin net bös wenn net  da das stressig wird es rechtzeitig da hinter in den wold  zu schaffen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brixton (8. November 2014)

Glaub ich fahr heute noch den biertrail und entscheide das kurzfristig.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2014)

Biertrail hehe ... Macht der Kopfschmerzen ohne aufn Kopf zu fallen 

Wetter schaut nächste Woche noch gut aus ... Bock auf nightflight? (muss keine so ausgedehnte tour wie letztes Mal sein  )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brixton (8. November 2014)

GK in BM wäre geil. 1 mal FC und einmal DH wären ne steile Sache. ;-) 
Kann aber nur Do.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (9. November 2014)

Super isses - im Gegensatz zur Qualität des Fotos.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2014)

Ja geiler Herbst im Moment ... war in nem anderen Mittelgebirge 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brixton (9. November 2014)

Oko?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2014)

Gut erkannt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (21. November 2014)

Hey,
würden am sonntag gerne eine tour fahren mit abstecher zum geißkopf. Problem ist nur außer im Bikepark bin ich noch nirgends gefahren. Hat denn wer nen guten tip? Gps ist leider nicht vorhanden. Oder fährt zufällig wer und würde uns "guiden"? ;-)
MfG,
Wolfgang


----------



## OLB EMan (21. November 2014)

Bin leider net im Lande ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2014)

und habts ne schöne tour gefunden?


----------



## wolverine56 (17. März 2015)

HansMaulwurf31 schrieb:


> Hey,
> würden am sonntag gerne eine tour fahren mit abstecher zum geißkopf. Problem ist nur außer im Bikepark bin ich noch nirgends gefahren. Hat denn wer nen guten tip? Gps ist leider nicht vorhanden. Oder fährt zufällig wer und würde uns "guiden"? ;-)
> MfG,
> Wolfgang


Google mal nach Woidriders. Da kriegst du Infos über Trail und Freeridetouren. Oder über mich


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (17. März 2015)

@wolverine56 Danke für den Tip, auch wenn er etwas spät kommt
Sind damals ne Tour von den woidriders gefahren. Haben uns aber leider beim Rückweg etwas verfahren und sind dann ca. 3std im dunkeln nach deggendorf geirrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (17. März 2015)

Danke für den Tipp wolverine 
Scheinen ein paar kuhle Touren dabei zu sein.
Sobald der Schnee weg ist, werden da einige in Angiff genommen.

Arber und Osser stehen ganz oben auf der diesjährigen To-Ride Liste 
Vllt geht sich ja auch hier mal ne Tour aus mitnander


----------



## Brixton (18. März 2015)

@wolverine56 
Gratulation zu eurer (bekannten) Seite! 
Was ist denn aus eurer Sicht die Tour mit den längsten und anspruchsvollsten Trailabschnitten.
Bisher bin ich dafür am Arber gewesen übers Rissloch runter dann unten rechts des Baches oder ab rohrmünz über geißkopf mit paar mal bikepark und den trail zur Wastelsäge und wieder übers sogenannte Kanonenrohr zurück.


----------



## mfux (18. März 2015)

Die Arber-Endurotour is schon ziemlich anspruchsvoll... Die härteste Tour bisher von den Woidridres


----------



## Brixton (18. März 2015)

Ich fahr die immer noch über den kleinen Arber mit Enzian, Heugstatt usw. Weis nicht wie die woidriders es machen. Im Herbst hams unterhalb des Gipfels am Arber die Holzstege entfernt...
Ziemlich rumpelig ist auch der trail von der chamer Hütte runter.


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. März 2015)

Mal ne andere Frage: Wer von euch hat denn ein GPS-Geräte oder kann eines empfehlen?

Hab aktuell das Garmin Edge 200 im Auge, erstmal was günstiges und simples.
Will mir eben für Touren vorwiegend im schönen Bayerwald eines zulegen.


----------



## Brixton (18. März 2015)

Das Ding passt. Habe eine etwas höhere aber ältere Ausführung.




Lade dir dann die Hintergrundkarten runter. Da findest sogar am entlegensten Eck noch wege, Wasserstellen usw.
http://www.wanderreitkarte.de/garmin_de.php

Edit: Falls das gps Neuland ist, das 200 hat halt keine traingsfunktion. Den Rest kann es alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oeger (19. März 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es derzeit schneemäßig am Hirschenstein aussieht? Kommt man von Bernried bis Schuhfleck oder macht das noch keinen Sinn?


----------



## Brixton (19. März 2015)

Glaub, auf den Forststrassen auf Höhe schuhfleck liegt noch dicht Schnee. Ab 900 Höhenmeter laut Webcams noch flächig sofern nicht exponiert südhang.
Meistens ist es im oberen Teil dann schlagartig noch dick da aber so festgefahren, dass es mitn radel geht.

Evtl isses am Sonntag schon besser.

Wenn jemand was besseres Berichten kann bitte Bescheid geben.


----------



## oeger (19. März 2015)

Schade, nicht das was ich hören wollte  aber hab's befürchtet... Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Brixton (19. März 2015)

Schau einfach nach Webcam Sankt englmar. Dann kannst dir morgen ein Bild von machen.
http://gemeinde.sankt-englmar.de/index.php/webcamuebersicht
Glaub morgen oder Sonntag geht's schon. Gestern hat es richtig viel Weg gebraten.


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. März 2015)

Danke Brixton! GPS ist noch Neuland, aber mir reicht, wenn ich weiß, wo's lang geht und seh, wie flott ich unterwegs bin 

Nachdems Enduro nun im Keller steht, hoff ich, dass es den Schnee bald wegbruzelt.
Allerdings hatten wir letzte Woche nen Lieferanten in der Arbeit aus Bodenmais, der meinte vor Pfingsten siehts eher bescheiden aus und isz immer noch mit Schnee zu rechnen :-/


----------



## Brixton (23. März 2015)

Wohl eher Ostern ;-)


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. März 2015)

Hoffe ich doch sehr! An Ostern bin ich voraussichtlich eh bei meiner Holden und von Roding aus, könnte man geschwind nen Tagesausflug gen Osser starten 

Aber er hat wirklich Pfingsten gesagt


----------



## Brixton (23. März 2015)

In bodenmais am Arber auf 1.500 hm in irgend einem Graben am Nordhang vielleicht.


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. März 2015)

Gut. Dann werd ich wohl sehr bald mal mein neues Rad in der Gegend ausführen


----------



## mfux (25. März 2015)

Werd wahrscheinlich nächstes WoEnde mal testen, was geht. Arber, Geisskopf, Bernried, mal schauen wos mich hinverschlägt... Sind die Hütten am Geisskopf offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (28. März 2015)

Waren heid um dreitannenriegel, breitenauriegel, müsliriegel unterwegs und es war teils noch richtig dicke da. Mussten teils bergab durch 30 cm Nassschnee schieben.


----------



## fgh789 (28. März 2015)

Gehweida! Da Hamma uns verpasst! War auch um 11'uhr ca. Am dreitannenriegel an der Rampe und sind dann weiter zum brotjackelriegel! Oben am Jackel war noch etwas Schnee!


----------



## Brixton (28. März 2015)

Bild vom Spezl heid. Da wars noch harmlos. 
Brotkackelriegel ist in Hengersberg ;-) Ich hab nur weiter unten Spuren gesehen...So sah es Nordseite komplett von breitenauriegel bis Kanonenrohr aus. Wenn ihr auf Forststrassen unterwegs wart kanns Scho sein, dass besser war.


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. März 2015)

Plant von euch zufällig jmd ne Tour am Karfreitag? 
Hab bisher überlegt am GK zu fahren, Forstautobahn hoch und dann bissl Flow bzw unten einspringen am neuen Radl.


----------



## fgh789 (30. März 2015)

Nö! Schaut wettertechnisch nicht so gut aus!


----------



## Brixton (30. März 2015)

Wenns am K wettermäßig geht wäre ich dabei! Mal Flow komplett und dann Flow mit Abzweig Rumpeltrail zur Wastelsäge oder sowas.
Wie fgh schon meint schauts wettermäßig ned gut aus...


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. März 2015)

Ich habs nur mal so überlegt. 
Wetter soll aktuell nicht der Hit sein, stimmt. Wobeis zumindest trocken Bleiben soll nach aktuellem Stand , aber bisschen frisch :-/


----------



## mfux (30. März 2015)

I war dabei


----------



## Brixton (31. März 2015)

Wann wolltet ihr los? 9.30 Uhr zu früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fgh789 (31. März 2015)

Was wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## mfux (31. März 2015)

Würd ich je nach Schneelage entscheiden....


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. März 2015)

Zeitlich siehts bei mir nun ganz Bescheiden aus.
Muss für meine Freundin Taxi spielen und komm dann erst gegen Mittag los -.-

Werde whrsl dann den GK ansteuern und je nach Schneelage Flow auschecken bzw die BikerX.


----------



## Brixton (1. April 2015)

Kann wenn dann nur vormittag. Heid früh liegt wieder Schnee bis weit unten. 
Zweifel, dass es Sinn macht. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. April 2015)

Ich glaubs langsam auch, dass besser ist, wo anders zu fahren. 

Hoffe der Bikepark verkündet bald mal, wann im April die öffnen. Laut Homepage geht die Saison ja von April bis November!


----------



## Brixton (1. April 2015)

Letztes Jahr ab 18. April. Dieses Jahr solls wohl das letzte April Wochenende sein. 
In den anderen Parks wie Osternohe oder Samerberg die ab März/April auf haben geht ja auch nichts zur Zeit.
Werd ich am Freitag wohl gemütlich ausschlafen. Schade hätte schon gern ne Runde mit neuen Leuten gedreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (1. April 2015)

Ich war dabei letztes Jahr - war geil! 
Voll im Schneegestöber 
Letztes April-we klingt gut 

Selbes hier. Will es dieses Jahr endlich angreifen und unseren schönen Bayrischen Wald mit dem Velo erkunden, abseits vom Bikepark 
Und mit euch denke ich, gibt's hier sehr kompetente Guides


----------



## mfux (1. April 2015)

Jup, war toll der letzte Eröffnungstag! 
@voltage: du wirst überrascht sein, was rund um den GK so geboten ist!


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. April 2015)

Der war klasse - v.a. haben wirs bis zum Ende durchgezogen  

Glaub ich sofort. Wollte Letztes Jahr mal nen Trail fahren, bin allerdings dann mitten im Wald gestanden 
Und nun mit ntsprechendem Untersatz wird das schon interessanter


----------



## Brixton (4. April 2015)

Und, war jemand von euch beim Skifahren am geisskopf ? ;-)


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. April 2015)

Nope, die Couch hat gesiegt 

Übrigens haben sie wieder den 18.April im Fokus für die Eröffnung, wurde gestern verkündet. Insofern vorher die Strecken präpariert werden können.


----------



## fgh789 (4. April 2015)

Nächste Woche wirds wetter der hammer! Bis 20 Grad!


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. April 2015)

Habs gesehen. Mal gucken, ob am WE was geht


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. April 2015)

Eben gesehen, Geißkopf wäre nichts gegangen. Außer mit'm Fäääätbike


----------



## Brixton (5. April 2015)

Und das ganz unten :-( 2 Tage pisswetter wäre da mal gut.


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. April 2015)

Brixton schrieb:


> Und das ganz unten :-( 2 Tage pisswetter wäre da mal gut.



Da hast du Recht. Hoffentlich brutzelts die Woche ordentlich was weg..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. April 2015)

und-hat's gebrutzelt? ich würd zu gern morgen mal wieder bayerwald fühlen, nur die webcams demoralisieren mich grad...


----------



## Brixton (9. April 2015)

Werd Samstag wohl eher Osternohe ansteuern.
Selbst auf offener Fläche ist noch alles voll.
http://www.deggendorfer-golfclub.de/webcam-rusel.html
Bei euch am Okopf wird's ned besser sein oder?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. April 2015)

args...ich hab's mir gedacht. und oko: genau das gleiche, also auch keine alternative.
läuft wirklich alles auf osternohe hinaus, nur wird sich das der rest der welt (also ostbayern) auch denken...


----------



## Brixton (9. April 2015)

Da hast recht... Da ist der Schlepper immer Bisserl a Flaschenhals. 
Samerberg schaut a ned gut aus.


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. April 2015)

Was hat des am WE a nomal schneien müssen? 

Hoff ma, dass bald besser wird. Möchte endlich anständige Endurotouren fahren im Woid


----------



## derwaaal (10. April 2015)

fahrt halt Fränkische


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. April 2015)

riedenburg heut! top!! knochentrocken und sauwarm...man glaubt es nicht. wie a andere welt!


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. April 2015)

Es ist momentan überall staubtrocken, insofern net no Schnee schmilzt vor Ort.
Laut Webcam hats heind am GK ordentlich was wegbruzelt und agrat des We hab i ner n Freerider im Gepäck.. 
Sonst hätte ichs morgen mal nach Bischofsmais gewagt


----------



## Brixton (11. April 2015)

Osternohe war auch top heute. Bisserl viel los und leider wurde nach dem wallride was entschärft aber man ist gleich wieder drin  
Den ein oder andern geißkopf Piloten hab ich gesehen 
Glaub auch, dass die Tage alles weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (12. April 2015)

Wennst Webcam anschaust, hats ordentlich was wegbruzelt 

Allerdings steht auf der Homepage, dass frühestens 25./26. April aufmachen 
Nächstes We dann Osternohe oder ne Tour am Ochsenkopf


----------



## Xenion (14. April 2015)

Servus! 

Hab grad das Thema entdeckt und möchte mich mal dranhängen.  

Bin der Markus, 29 Jahre und komm aus Viechtach. 
Hab mir vor kurzem ein Canyon Torque ES gekauft und mit dem Endurofahren aus eigener Kraft angefangen. Seit dem steht die motorisierte Enduro nur noch in der Garage.  

Momentan treib ich mich damit immer an unserem Hausberg Kronberg und der Ries rum. Da sind jede Menge schöne Trails um Wiesing, Neunußberg und runter Richtung Pirna und Höllensteinsee. Zwangsweise kommen da natürlich jede Menge Höhenmeter zusammen was ich aber trotz schlechter Kondition bis jetzt relativ gut verkraftet hab.  

Werde heuer hoffentlich auch öfter mal mit nem Kumpel am Geißkopf sein. 

Würde mich natürlich auch freuen, wenn man mal ne Runde mit ein paar Leuten aus der Gegend drehen könnte.


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. April 2015)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

Kennt von euch jmd ne Tour am Hohen Bogen? 
Bin da zufällig am Samstag, weil ne Freundin meiner Holden da oben auf ner Hütte ihren Geburtstag feiern will.

Nur möchte ich, wenn ich schon dort bin, alternativ ballern und danach zwei-drei Isotonische Getränke zu mir führen 

(außer der Geißkopf macht auf, dann hab ich n anderes Date. Aber Aber leider hab ich noch nix diesbezügliches gelesen )


----------



## Foxi1988 (22. April 2015)

Geisskopf macht am 1. Mai auf...


----------



## Xenion (22. April 2015)

Hab ich heut auch schon auf FB gelesen


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. April 2015)

Scheinbar bauen sie auch n bisschen. Sieht so aus als würden sie aus dem Übungsparcours nen Pumptrack bauen 

Edith sagt: Nachdem der Geißkopf, ebenso wie Ochsenkopf und Schöneck noch bis 01.Mai brauchen, werd ich whrsl am Samstag einen Teil des Goldsteigs übern Hohen Bogen fahren.
Ne Freundin meiner Holden feiert da oben Geburtstag und bevor ich mit wandern geh, strampel ich lieber hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (25. April 2015)

Gib Bescheid wie es war. Und wenn die Freundinnen Deiner Holden aussehen wie dein Profilbild bin ich via Goldsteig zum Hohen Bogen schneller gekurbelt als Du "Nein die gehören alle mir" sagen kannst


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. April 2015)

GoldSteig wird's wohl auch werden. Fahr jetzt dann erst, geplant ist am Berghaus zu pennen und morgen wieder runter.

Also sind schon paar schicke Mädels dabei


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. April 2015)

War echt ne nette Ausfahrt.
Der Goldsteig von der Diensthütte aus gen NATO-Türme und Hohenbogener Hütte war echt schön zum Bikebergsteigen 
Heute dann mit Kater und auf nassen Steinen wars echt interessant runter zu fahren. 
Hat sich aber gelohnt. War sehr erstaunt, wie groß die militärische Anlage war. Von weiten sieht man ja nur die Türme.


----------



## fgh789 (26. April 2015)

Habt ihr irgendwelche gpx Daten ? Kenn nur die Touren von der Rusel Seite her!?


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. April 2015)

Leider nein. Hab mich vorher im Bayernatlas bisschen umgeschaut und nen Wanderweg rausgepickt.
Wobei's vom Goldsteig glaub ich GPX-Daten gibt, einfach mal nach Goldsteig Wanderweg  googlen..

http://geoportal.bayern.de


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. April 2015)

War echt nett, hier paar Impressionen. 
Einzig das Wetter war nicht der Hit, weswegen meine Elixir auf der Abfahrt dann auch quietsch fidel war. 

Ein entgegenkommender Wanderer meinte dann zu mir, ob mich das nicht nervt. 
Da wäre es so schön ruhig im Wald und dann macht die Bremse alles kaputt 
...apropos Wanderer: Die sind da selbst bei schlechtem Wetter in Scharen unterwegs, aber von ca. 20-30 Wanderern waren 100% alle freundlich


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. April 2015)

Mahlzeit,

Samstag jmd von euch am Geißkopf (oder morgen in Schöneck ((dem im Vogtland))


----------



## Xenion (1. Mai 2015)

Da warst ja  bei mir in der Nähe  
Also mit Wanderern hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme bei uns. Selbst mit der motorisierten Enduro sind die meisten ruhig geblieben, wenn man langsam vorbei fährt und grüßt. 
Wenn dann führen sich die "Preissen" auf, weil die wollen ja schließlich in unseren schönen Wäldern ihre Ruhe haben. 
Oder halt die Grünröcke...  

Dieses Wochenende wird's bei mir noch nix mit Geißkopf, weil ich am Dienstag erst Papa geworden bin.  
Wetter schaut aber momentan eh ned so toll aus...


----------



## derwaaal (1. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch. 
Dann wird es jetzt wohl weniger mit dem Biken


----------



## thecuberider (2. Mai 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Die Arber-Endurotour is schon ziemlich anspruchsvoll... Die härteste Tour bisher von den Woidridres


 Ich halte mich mit der Veröffentlichung von Trailtouren im oberen Schwierigkeitsgrad ein wenig zurück, da kommt einfach viel zu viel negatives Feedback. Da wird oft dann genau das bemängelt, wovor vorher ausdrücklich in der Beschreibung gewarnt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (2. Mai 2015)

Och, ich kenn da so einige die sich  sehr über solche Touren freuen würden! Weiter so, gute Arbeit was du da machst!
Mfg


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Mai 2015)

Xenion schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende wird's bei mir noch nix mit Geißkopf, weil ich am Dienstag erst Papa geworden bin.
> Wetter schaut aber momentan eh ned so toll aus...



Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Wetter war eig ok, es kam zumindest nix nasses mehr von oben.
Aber vorher hats wohl mal ordentlich runtergelassen. Die Strecken waren teilweise brutal schmierig und durchweicht, sogar die Flow.
Um die mit gewohntem Speed zu nehmen, hast gestern enorm treten müssen 

Streckenpflege war auch sehr sinnvoll, jetzt dürfen se nochmal so richtig durch und planiern


----------



## Xenion (4. Mai 2015)

Danke euch  

Bei uns ist jetzt endlich ein bissl die Sonne rausgekommen und meine Frau hat gemeint ich soll doch mal ne Runde fahren.  
Aber Bikepark wird die nächsten Wochen wohl eher nichts. 
Hab ein paar Fotos vom GK gesehen, viele mit Regenhosen, aber scheint gut was los gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Mai 2015)

Es war die Hölle los. Ein Glück, dass es den Schlepper noch gibt 
Wäre auch selber hochgetreten, hatte es Enduro extra mitgenommen, aber keinen Bock zwei Räder zu putzen


----------



## Foxi1988 (6. Mai 2015)

morgen wer im bikepark gk?


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Mai 2015)

Leider will mich mein Arbeitgeber morgen sehen..
Am Vatertag erst wieder.


----------



## Xenion (12. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen! Heute gibts die Generalprobe für meine Kondition in Verbindung mit nem 15kg Enduro. 
Rund 45km und knapp 1000hm. 
http://www.geo-coaching.net/template_arberland/index.php?&sid=2&rid=723&tid=18824


----------



## Felger (12. Mai 2015)

Xenion schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Heute gibts die Generalprobe für meine Kondition in Verbindung mit nem 15kg Enduro.
> Rund 45km und knapp 1000hm.
> http://www.geo-coaching.net/template_arberland/index.php?&sid=2&rid=723&tid=18824



sieht irgendwie nach viel Asphalt aus - kennst du die strecke?


----------



## Xenion (12. Mai 2015)

Oh schau das hab ich beim Streckenprofil gar ned gesehen. 
Kenn halt die Gegend und aus meiner Erinnerung kann man das überwiegend auch auf wenig befestigten Wegen fahren. 
Werd eh nicht nach der Karte sondern nach Orientierung fahren und ab Wiesing und ned von Viechtach starten. 
Nur die Tourziele will ich anfahren. 
Kann es sein, dass die sich bei der eingezeichneten Route an die offiziellen Wege halten, sprich keine "Wanderwege" nutzen?
Schon etwas verwirrend, da die Strecke auf arberland MTB unter "Single Trails" einsortiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenion (21. Mai 2015)

Bin mittlerweile noch ne andere Tour auf den Pröller gefahren wo auch ein relativ hoher Asphaltanteil laut Tourplan war. 
Beide Strecken konnte ich aber bis auf kurze Verbinungsstrecken nahezu komplett auf Wander- und Waldwegen sowie Forst- und Schotterstraßen bewältigen. 
Man kann sich dann halt dann nicht stur an den Streckenverlauf halten und muss evtl. kurze Umwege fahren, aber das ist ja kein Problem.


----------



## fgh789 (22. Mai 2015)

Mögen geht's in bikepark geisskopf! Mal schauen obs auch mit 120mm Spaß macht


----------



## scratch_a (22. Mai 2015)

Macht es!


----------



## Xenion (22. Mai 2015)

Also ich war heute mit nem Kumpel am Geißkopf. War super, da nicht zu warm und nicht viel los. War mein erstes Mal BK und war echt toll. Hab ein Torque ES mit 160mm. Waren sogar welche mit weniger FW und Hardtails da und die haben auch alle ned traurig ausgeschaut.  
Flow Country geht mit allem was Räder hat würde ich sagen und die Freeride auch mit nem AM/Enduro noch so, dass es Spaß macht.

Hab aber schon gesehen, dass ich für regelmäßige Besuche noch nen anderen Vorbau und Lenker brauch. Der Monarch muss nächste Woche auch nem Evolver ISX 6 weichen.  Ansonsten macht das Torque echt Spaß im Park.


----------



## fgh789 (23. Mai 2015)

So! Wieder zurück vom geisskopf! War richtig geil! Flow Country war auch mit 120mm richtig geil! Auch der freeride war klasse! Wobei man da schon sauber fahren muss! Sicher ist dass auf jeden Fall fürs nächste Jahr was mit mehr federweg kommt ala propain Banshe oder yt! Was auch richtig klasse war ist der pumptrack!! Jetzt muss ich mir erst mal Knieschoner und evtl nen fullface besorg n


----------



## Xenion (23. Mai 2015)

Willst du ein Enduro oder gleich nen Downhiller? Der Freund von mir hat ein YT Tues und ist voll zufrieden. 
Hat aber immer auch sein Specialized SX Trail dabei, weil das auf der Flow Country und der Freeride spaßiger ist.

Protektoren und Fullface sind bei mir auch schon bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fgh789 (23. Mai 2015)

Ne! Ein enduro! Downhiller ist mir zu wuchtig und fürs richtige downhill hab ich eh die Eier nicht! Welchen Helm und schöner hast bestellt!?


----------



## Xenion (23. Mai 2015)

Muss auch sagen, dass man so was ich jetzt an dem einen Tag gesehen hab, mit nem guten Enduro eh fast alles fahren kann im Park. 
Vielleicht nicht die heftigen Sachen ganz so schnell wie mit nem Downhiller, aber dafür hat man auch auf den "einfacheren" Strecken noch ein bissl Action, da bügelst ja mit nem DH alles weg. 
Mein Torque ES hat halt noch ein bissl nen schmalen Lenker (685mm) und nen langen (75mm) Vorbau, da fährt sich was breiteres und kürzers schon deutlich agiler musste ich beim Radtausch feststellen. Aber das ist ja bei den neueren Modellen eh schon alles mehr Abfahrtsorientiert.
Aber sonst haben paar Leute gemeint, bis ich das Torque mal an die Grenzen bringe, kann ich noch oft runterfahren. 

Helm will ich jetzt mal den Giro Cipher probieren, mal schaun ob der auf meine Birne passt. 
Mein Kumpel hat den Specialized Carbon, aber 400€ für nen Helm sind mir dann doch zu heftig. Er hat aber auch schon mal das Crash-Replacement in Anspruch nehmen müssen, seit dem kommt ihm kein anderer mehr auf den Kopf. 

Schoner hab ich mir die POC Joint VPD Knee und Elbow geholt, sind von der Schlagdämpfung in den Tests immer mit Topwerten dabei und sind schön bequem. 
Fürs grobe im Park hab ich aber noch ne Protektorenweste von 661 "vapor pressure suit" vom Endurofahren (mit Motor).


----------



## fgh789 (23. Mai 2015)

Ok! 400 ist ne Ansage! Ja besonders kannst ein enduro auch außerhalb des Parks fahren! Naja! Heuer muss mein ghost noch herhalten


----------



## Xenion (8. Juni 2015)

So bei mir ist es jetzt doch was anderes geworden.  

Helm hab ich jetzt nen Bell Transfer 9 und Protektoren die IXS Carve. 

Die VPD waren in meiner Größe nicht lieferbar als Set und Einzeln fast doppelt so teuer... Im Test haben dir IXS auch super abgeschnitten und tragen sich ganz komfortabel. 

Den Bell hab ich zufällig in meiner Größe für 120€ statt 200€ bekommen, da hab ich mir dann auch gedacht da machst nichts falsch und so oft fahr ich auch nicht im Park, dass ich da gerne mal ein Schnäppchen mitnehme.  

Dämpfer ist mittlerweile der Evolver ISX 6 in den Rahmen gewandert und ich hab ne Vorbau/Lenker Kombi "Holzfeller" von Truvativ verbaut. Fährt sich nochmal deutlich besser muss ich sagen. 

Nächste Woche werd ich das ganze mal im Park testen.  
Ist von euch jemand irgendwann mal am Geisskopf oder sonst in der Gegend anzutreffen?


----------



## Brixton (8. Juni 2015)

Am Sonntag werd ich wieder in rohrmünz starten, hoch zum Geisskopf kurbeln dort 5,6 oder 7 mal abfahren und wieder runter nach rohrmünz über trails.


----------



## mfux (8. Juni 2015)

Mitm Lift?


----------



## Xenion (8. Juni 2015)

Denk im Park wird er schon mit dem Lift hochfahren dann, oder? 

Ist das ungefähr die Strecke?
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/wanderung/bayerischer-wald/deggendorfer-hausberge/1393794/

http://freizeitalpin.com/touren/details/1622/mtb-geisskopf-dreitannenriegel/

Was hast du denn für ein Tempo vor zu fahren? Weil wenn sonst nix is, würd ich evtl. mitfahren. 
Bin am Samstag ne kleinere Tour mit 30km und ^850 Höhenmeter gefahren auf 2 Std. gefahren und das war vom Schnitt momentan so das was konditionell gut drin ist.
Für 40km und 1250 Hm hab ich Anfang Mai fast doppelt so lang gebraucht und war ziemlich am Ende...


----------



## fgh789 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich werd mir morgen Abend mal das propain Tyee anschauen! Bin gespannt was das Ding kann!


----------



## Xenion (8. Juni 2015)

Geht bestimmt ganz gut ab das Tyee.


----------



## derwaaal (8. Juni 2015)

Rauf wie runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (8. Juni 2015)

Ist ungefähr die Tour aus dem oberen Link entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn. Den breitenauriegel kann man auslassen weil die den Trail runter geförstert haben. Bergauf bin ich gemütlich dran. Von rohrmünz hoch gibt's 3 Varianten. Welche würde ich entscheiden wenn wir dort sind oder?


----------



## Xenion (8. Juni 2015)

Ah ok das wär dann eh ne relativ gemütliche Anfahrt zum GK. 
Die Strecke und Hm bekomm ich auf meiner Feierabend-Hausrunde auch ungefähr zusammen.  

Klar Route kann man dann immer noch vor Ort anschauen und ich kenn mich in der Gegend eh nicht aus...

Muss aber eh erstmal noch mit meiner Frau reden ob die schon was vor hat.  

Wann hättest du denn geplant loszufahren?


----------



## Brixton (9. Juni 2015)

9.00 uhr in R. Start wäre der Plan wenn auch meine Regierung grünes Licht gibt ;-)
Je nach Lust kann ma am Schluss einmal den GK noch hoch kurbeln.


----------



## Xenion (9. Juni 2015)

Alles klar, dann meld ich mich nochmal, sobald ich was weiß ob ich Zeit hab.


----------



## fgh789 (11. Juni 2015)

Tyee! ❤️ Klasse der Bock! Das ist mal ein bike! Massiv aber trotzdem angenehm zum fahren! Werd ich mir fürs nächstes Jahr zulegen!


----------



## Xenion (12. Juni 2015)

@Brixton 

Wie schaut's bei dir denn jetzt aus am Sonntag? 
Von mir aus würde es gehen, wenn's ned zu lang wird am Nachmittag. 
Aber wenn wir eh schon so früh losmachen, dann denk ich passts eh, zumindest wenn's ned schon so zugeht.


----------



## Brixton (12. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei. Wegen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit Schreim ma uns zamm.


----------



## Xenion (12. Juni 2015)

Alles klar schreibst mir halt dann ne Nachricht oder hier nochmal rein.


----------



## Brixton (12. Juni 2015)

Treffpunkt wäre genau der vom oberen Link in rohrmünz wenn du die Tour machen willst. 
Dann pack ma paar mal an geisskopf, fahren übers Kanonenrohr runter und sind alle happy  
8.30 Uhr in rohrmünz zu früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenion (12. Juni 2015)

Passt  von der Strecke is es für mich auch gleich ob ich nach Rohrmünz oder nach Bischofsmais fahr  

Uhrzeit is mir egal, dann sind wir wenigstens vor dem größten Ansturm denk ich mal schon am GK. 
Hab auf meiner Karte eh noch 5x drauf und dann mal schauen wie's zugeht... Wenn's is muss ich halt nochmal nachkaufen... 

Fährst du in Vollmontur hin oder Protektoren im und FF am Rucksack?


----------



## Brixton (12. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr mit nicht FF und nicht Ritterrüstung. Letzten Sonntag war fast nix los. 5 mal reicht evtl. schon. ;-)


----------



## Xenion (12. Juni 2015)

Ah ok  beim letzten mal war ich auch nur mit Halbschale dort, da schauens alle halt immer als hätte man sich verfahren 
Protektoren hätt ich auch nur die weichen mitgenommen... Panzer hab ich zwar vom Endurofahren, aber den nehm ich glaub ich erst her, wenn ich mich mal die Freeride schneller trau oder die Downhill probier... das dauert aber sicher noch...  
Kumpel von mir fährt schon lange in Parks und hat nen Freerider und nen Downhiller, der "nutzt" seinen Panzer und FF fast jedesmal und fährt deswegen nicht mehr ohne


----------



## Brixton (12. Juni 2015)

Freeride fahr ich auch nicht gern ohne Rüstung. Bei der DH kann man ja einiges umfahren, unten auf die 4x und auf der Flow muss ma froh sein wenn nicht Verstopfung ist  Spaß bei Seite: des werd scho... Wenn ich mir überleg was manchmal abseits von Parks auf rumpeltrails alles gefahren wird wunderts mich, dass ned mehr passiert. Bzw. schätzen die dort fahrenden die Grenzen evtl. besser ein.


----------



## ride2befree (18. Juni 2015)

fgh789 schrieb:


> Tyee! ❤️ Klasse der Bock! Das ist mal ein bike! Massiv aber trotzdem angenehm zum fahren! Werd ich mir fürs nächstes Jahr zulegen!



welches tyee bist du gefahren und wo hast das getestet? mich interessiert das type free auch, da ich den Konfigurator echt klasse finde, wo man seine parts beliebig auswählen kann


----------



## fgh789 (18. Juni 2015)

Servus! Hab mich über propain and Friends angemeldet und die haben mir eine Adresse zukommen lassen! War dann dort und bin ein paar Meter gefahren und hab's halt mal richtig anschauen können! War das Tyee 1!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride2befree (19. Juni 2015)

war das das 2015er oder 2014er Modell? welche Rahmengröße hast du dort Probiert M oder L? 27,5 oder 26 Zoll? Welcher Ort war denn das? ...Ich denke dann wende ich mich auch mal an Propain... hab evtl. auch vor mir für nächstes Jahr ein propain tyee zuzulegen  

mal sehen was da 2016 kommt.. 
oder die 2015er modelle werden zum Jahresende hin ein wenig günstiger 

..ich fahr im August am Geißkopf.. da ist ja Propain direkt Vor Ort..


----------



## fgh789 (19. Juni 2015)

Es war ein 2014er in L mit 26 Zoll! Ich sag mal so! Das Rad selber hat sich ja in den letzten Jahren eigentlich nicht geändert! Deswegen denk ich mal dass auch auf 2016 nichts grossartig anders werden wird! Am Geisskopf werd ich auch sein wenn sie da sind!! 
Bike ist wirklichg genau das was ich erwartet habe! Werd mir aber auch noch da YT Carpra anschaun!


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Juni 2015)

Servus Jungs,

War etza länger anderweitig unterwegs. Am Samstag hab ich mir jetzt nen Edge 200 vo Garmin geholt und nächste Woche Montag/Dienstag frei.

Hat jemand Tourenempfehlungen am Arber oder Osser?
Oder jemand Zeit und Lust mitzufahren? 

Viele Grüße, 
Bene


----------



## mfux (29. Juni 2015)

http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/
Da findet sich sicher was...
Mein Favorit bisher: Arber-Endurotour!!
Mfg


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Juni 2015)

Danke dir! 
Die Seite hab ich mir schon angeschaut, bin unentschlossen.

Entweder Arber oder Osser-Tour - klingt beides geil 
Mal schauen, was die Beine nach 4 Tagen in Saalbach noch so hergeben


----------



## mfux (29. Juni 2015)

Die Warnhinweise dürfen ruhig ernst genommen werden!


----------



## Brixton (29. Juni 2015)

Die Arber Tour macht auch landschaftlich Spaß. Schön weite Ausblicke mit Alpenblick bei gutem Wetter. Ich fahr immer vorher über dem kleinen Arber westlich Richtung Enzian/Heugstatt das ist alles schön flowig und quasi über der Baumgrenze nach Kyrill...
Den osser hab ich auch noch auf de Liste.


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Juni 2015)

Warnhinweise werden immer ernst genommen 

Na dann werd ich wohl gen Arber fahren.
Osser dann im August oder Herbst.


----------



## thecuberider (3. Juli 2015)

ähem....würde auch eher die Arbertour empfehlen ;-) Hüstel... Am Osser möchte ich heuer nochmal optimieren, da gibts vermutlich noch einen zweiten, interessanten Trail die Osserwiese runter. Wartet mal ab, ob der was taugt würd ich sagen. Da das recht weit zum Anfahren is such ich da erst noch Mitbiker damit sich der leere Tank auch lohnt 

Für Arber-Veteranen noch eine Info: Ich und ein Einheimischer hätten letztens versucht die Arber-Endurotour nochmals zu verschärfen, in dem wir den Osthangtrail versuchten. Das ging leider schief: 1. Sinnlos wenn der Lift läuft, hoffnungslos von Seilbahntouristen verstopft. 2. In der Kombination brutal verblockt UND eher flach dann eher was für Danny McAskill&Co, flüssig fahrbar sieht anders aus. Und selbst die Cracks die das packen wären enttäuscht, weil der untere Teil auf Forstweg ausläuft. :-( Schade, war aber wie immer einen Versuch wert....

BTW: ich/wir freuen uns immer wenn Locals uns ihre gps-tracks zur Verfügung stellen. Das Projekt lebt davon! keine Scheu, ich schau mir ALLES an, versprocht!

Hier noch ein Tipp für diejenigen, die mal wieder Neues erbiken möchten - schönes Workout, viele, nette Belohnungen: http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?p=2053

cu

[email protected]


----------



## mfux (3. Juli 2015)

Ich sag schon mal DANKE!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Juli 2015)

Muss eh zuerst schauen, ob i am.Enduro am Montag die Bremse entlüftet bekomm bzw dazu komm se schnell zum Spezl in Shop zum bringa :-/

Osser war dahingehend mein Favorit, weil i den scho kenn, weil ma damals beim Bund Bergmarsch nauf gmacht ham 
Mal gucken, i werd berichten  

Sag wann ihr des plant und wenns sichs ausgeht, bin i dabei 
Hab ner a 3/4h hin vo da Freundin aus.


----------



## thecuberider (3. Juli 2015)

dann empfehl ich Dir das Forum-Thema "Bike-Together" auf dem Blog zu abonnieren, da schreib ich gelegentlich Mitfahrangebote rein.


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Juli 2015)

Mach ich


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Juli 2015)

jemand ne Empfehlung,wo man in der Gegend rund um Arber nach getaner Tour in nen See oder Bach hüpfen kann?


----------



## Xenion (6. Juli 2015)

Arbersee   

Paar Kilometer weiter in Drachselsried ist ein Naturbadeweiher.


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Juli 2015)

Ist es baden in den Arberseen nicht verboten? So zumindest mein Wissensstand 

Lohberg ist auch a Weiher, mal schauen


----------



## Xenion (7. Juli 2015)

Deswegen die Smilies  
Aber Füße reinhängen geht glaub ich, fahren ja sogar mit Tretbooten drauf rum... 

Bist du schon unterwegs?


----------



## thecuberider (7. Juli 2015)

einen extravaganten Badetipp hätt ich: am Hochfall-Wasserfall. Da gehts auch "wie Gott Euch schuf" ;-) Aber is scheißkalt, ich schwör


----------



## Brixton (7. Juli 2015)

Dachte ich auch schon hab's mir aber gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (7. Juli 2015)

ääääh...falsches Bild!? Den hier mein ich...


----------



## Xenion (7. Juli 2015)

Bei den jetzigen Temperaturen gibt's kein zu kühl... 

Hab übrigens von 28.8.-27.9. Elternzeit. Falls da mal wer ne größere Tour machen will, wär ich wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## Brixton (7. Juli 2015)

Hatt grad nur das parat vom Rißloch  Das wäre aber noch näher dran.


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Juli 2015)

Abkühlung gabs leider erst kurz vor Lam, da war dann endlich mal n Bach 

War ganz schön deftig, aber die Belohnung gabs dann am Schutzhaus in Form von Weizen 

Summa summarum bleibt aber zu sagen, war geil!


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. Juli 2015)

Übrigen "zu kühl" kenn ich nicht. Hupf auch im Winter in die Donau 

Heute spür ich die Tour erst richtig, fuck brennen mir die Haxn


----------



## fgh789 (12. Juli 2015)

Gestern wieder am geisskopf! War bis auf die letzte Fahrt im Flow Country wieder top! Dann hat leider ein Spezi von mir ziemlich böse eingeschlagen und hat sich den Oberarm gebrochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (12. Juli 2015)

War gestern auch mal wieder dort, war echt top. 
Allerdings lechzen die Strecken nach Wasser, allen voran die Brechsandstrecken, die sind ja pervers trocken und rutschig :-/

Gute Besserung deinem Spezl 

Btw.: Wir sind am 25.07/27.07. am Geißkopf mit vielen Leuten - Bike&Friends. Biken, grillen, gemeinsam chillen und ne gute Zeit haben.
Wer will, darf gerne auf n Bierchen vorbeischauen oder abends sein Fleisch mit aufn Grill schmeißen . Sind unten auf den Campingplätzen am GK


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Juli 2015)

Servus Burschen,

Mia san des Wochenende am Geißkopf zum biken. Inklusive campen, grillen, Bierchen zischen etc..
Falls jemand Lust hat, schauts vorbei 

Und falls einer Bock hätte rund um den Geißkopf ne Tour zu fahren - gebt's Bscheid oder erkundigts euch am "Campingplatz" nach einem Bene 
Bin nicht abgeneigt, da ich diese Woche erst eine Knochenmarkspende hatte und im Bikepark bisschen langsam tun sollte.


----------



## thecuberider (24. Juli 2015)

Grillen, Bier & Liftfahren - auweh, da wächst die Plauze ;-) bin am Sonntag im Bayerwaldrevier, allerdings MIT Höhenmeter  Entweder Ruseltrails (Dreitannenriegel, Königsstein, Kanzel) ODER Bernried - Hirschenstein - Predigtstuhl ("Wasserfalltour"). Wer sowas mag - bin noch frei ;-) näheres bei Interesse...


----------



## Brixton (24. Juli 2015)

Sascha um welche Uhrzeit startest? Wäre ggf dabei wenn recht früh und ab rohrmünz möglich


----------



## fgh789 (24. Juli 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Servus Burschen,
> 
> Mia san des Wochenende am Geißkopf zum biken. Inklusive campen, grillen, Bierchen zischen etc..
> Falls jemand Lust hat, schauts vorbei
> ...




Fetten Respekt für die Knochenmarkspende! (Bin auch bei dkms regestriert! Kann nur dazu auffordern dass sich alle registrieren lassen )
Wir sind Sonntag irgendwo am Arber unterwegs! Ist aber ein vereinsausflug deswegen denk ich nichts krasses


----------



## thecuberider (24. Juli 2015)

Brixton schrieb:


> Sascha um welche Uhrzeit startest? Wäre ggf dabei wenn recht früh und ab rohrmünz möglich


wann solls denn losgehen? 

Rohrmünz als Start is eher schlecht... wäre ggf. schon von DEG aus losgegangen... die Ruseltour hat so ca. 1000hm, das verteilt sich aber so über den Tag, da der Downhill vom Ruselabsatz über die Kanzel mehrere Zwischenanstiege hat. Dafür gibts den Krähwirt-Biergarten als Belohnung 

So ähnlich sieht das aus: http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?page_id=190

die Wasserfalltour am Hirschenstein is konditioniell heftig, technisch aber interessanter: http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?page_id=1542
(wie gesagt, da musst scho fit sein..)

Ruseltrails würde Start um 10.00 Uhr ausreichen, denk ich!?


----------



## Brixton (24. Juli 2015)

Kommen ned zamm denk ich. Leider! Müsste schon viel früher starten.


----------



## mfux (24. Juli 2015)

Ich hätt Interesse!
Edit: Falls ich das konditionell packe. Möcht ja keinen ausbremsen...


----------



## thecuberider (24. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Ich hätt Interesse!


goil  für was genau? Aiso, ich steh momentan eher auf die längeren Touren, wie schauts bei Dir aus?


----------



## mfux (24. Juli 2015)

fgh789 schrieb:


> Wir sind Sonntag irgendwo am Arber unterwegs! Ist aber ein vereinsausflug deswegen denk ich nichts krasses



Bedenke: Sonntag is Arber-Rundfahrt!
@ Cuberider: mir wurscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (24. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Bedenke: Sonntag is Arber-Rundfahrt!
> @ Cuberider: mir wurscht!



hehe, kenn Dich ja ned und so...also, lies mal den link hier durch und peil mal übern Daumen, ob das für Dich ok is! Würde die Runde gerne mal finishen, musste letztes Mal abbrechen weil mir ein Mitbiker schlapp gemacht hat. Highlight wäre der Nagelstein, sowie der Trail vom Hirschensteinturm runter. Wer den noch nicht kennt: selber schuld  Tempo is wurscht, Hauptsache durchkommen...

http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?page_id=1542

Ansonsten auch gern was kürzeres....musst halt ansagen!


----------



## mfux (24. Juli 2015)

Schaut gut aus!!


----------



## thecuberider (24. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus!!


PN!


----------



## Brixton (24. Juli 2015)

8.00 Uhr Start ist euch zu früh oder? Konditionell hab ich da keine Probleme. Nur mit zu späten Start.


----------



## thecuberider (24. Juli 2015)

Brixton schrieb:


> 8.00 Uhr Start ist euch zu früh oder? Konditionell hab ich da keine Probleme. Nur mit zu späten Start.


verstehe! Und ich muß halt die Woche Geisterschicht arbeiten und tu mich von daher halt dann schwer, am Sonntag so früh ausm Bett zu fallen. Ein paar Stunden Schlaf brauch ich dann doch...gibt sonst Falten und Tränensäcke^^ Wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 9.00 an der A92, Ausfahrt Landau, dann gehts weiter nach Bernried. Denke, so ca. 9.30, 9.45 wirds losgehn. Ein andermal gerne auch früher!


----------



## mfux (24. Juli 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Servus Burschen,
> 
> Mia san des Wochenende am Geißkopf zum biken. Inklusive campen, grillen, Bierchen zischen etc..
> Falls jemand Lust hat, schauts vorbei
> ...



Schad das das nix wird! Aber bald fahren wir mal, oder!?


----------



## fgh789 (25. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Bedenke: Sonntag is Arber-Rundfahrt!
> @ Cuberider: mir wurscht!




Danke hab's mittlerweilen mitbekommen! Werden Richtung St. Engelmar ausweichen!


----------



## Xenion (25. Juli 2015)

Schade, morgen geht bei mir nicht und nächsten Sonntag muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## thecuberider (26. Juli 2015)

so, jez kenn i an Fuxe a  Zäher Hund issa, gibts nix!
Hosn zrissen, zefix :-( 

Boa Buidl hamma a:
http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?p=2075

War saucool! Gibts des Video aus der GoPro irgendwann mal zum schaun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (26. Juli 2015)

http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?page_id=1542
TOP-Tourentag, danke an den lässigen Guide!


Mein Highlight: Hilde, eine sehr nette, ältere Bikerin die am Gipfelkreuz Espresso für uns gemacht hat!


----------



## thecuberider (26. Juli 2015)

hast des ned in HD gefilmt, oder nur in Low-Res auf IBC hochgeladen? man sieht meine schönen Wadln ja gar ned


----------



## mfux (26. Juli 2015)

So will es das IBC. Zumindest per Tapatalk...


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Juli 2015)

Man sieht ihr hattet Spaß 
Wir am Geißkopf auch, ebenfalls mit kaputter (Leder)Hose


----------



## Brixton (27. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?page_id=1542
> TOP-Tourentag, danke an den lässigen Guide!
> 
> 
> ...


Bei 1:04 könnte man noch nen kleinen Abstecher in das Wäldchen machen für das Steilstück ;-) Muss man natürlich nicht...
Ich sehe der Ausgang auf die Wiese wurde auch etwas geändert. War heuer noch nicht dort.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juli 2015)

thecuberider schrieb:


> Hosn zrissen, zefix :-(


RCP ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (27. Juli 2015)

?RCP? WTF? Nix verstehn, sorry...


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juli 2015)

Die Hose schaut ziemlich genau wie eine meiner aus, und die ist von Red Cycling Products


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Juli 2015)

Einer von euch am Wochenende was geplant? 

Bin grad im Zwiespalt - mal wieder Geißkopf zerrupfen oder doch ne Tour machen.


----------



## thecuberider (25. August 2015)

Hinweis auf neues Bikerevier - hinterster Bayerwald, aber sehr vielversprechend! Muß nochmal hin zum optimieren, wird aber in den nächsten Wochen noch erledigt. Kann vorab schon mal sagen: wer mal was Neues und GANZ woanders unter die Stollen nehmen möchte --> lohnt sich!

http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?p=2194


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. August 2015)

thecuberider schrieb:


> Hinweis auf neues Bikerevier - hinterster Bayerwald, aber sehr vielversprechend! Muß nochmal hin zum optimieren, wird aber in den nächsten Wochen noch erledigt. Kann vorab schon mal sagen: wer mal was Neues und GANZ woanders unter die Stollen nehmen möchte --> lohnt sich!
> 
> http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?p=2194



Sag ich ja dass das Gebiet gut ist 

Der Finaltrail den du gefahren bist ist nicht der Winterwanderweg, sondern der Wanderweg vom Hochstein zur Kreuzbachklause...


----------



## thecuberider (26. August 2015)

oha ;-) ich hab mich an die Beschreibung lt. dem Einheimischen gehalten, der sagte, rechts wärs der WWW.... aber is ja eh wurscht, muß eh nochmal hin. wie issn der linke? Lohnenswert?


----------



## votecuser (27. August 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Sag ich ja dass das Gebiet gut ist
> 
> Der Finaltrail den du gefahren bist ist nicht der Winterwanderweg, sondern der Wanderweg vom Hochstein zur Kreuzbachklause...



Yep! Ist glaube ich Teil des Fernwanderweges (grüner Pfeil dran). Bin ich letzten Sonntag runter. Immer wieder schön. Dann auf den Haidel rauf und die ganzen schönen Trails wieder runter bis Freyung. Und so weiter.
Den Winterwanderweg ab Frauenberg fahre ich normalerweise rauf. Ist glaube ich der 10er Wanderweg. Ich schau aber nie auf die Schilder, beim nächsten Mal pass ich mal auf.


----------



## thecuberider (27. August 2015)

ja, sei so nett, bitte. Falls du eine ausgearbeitete Trailtour um Haidel hast, bitte ich um die gps Daten.


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. August 2015)

Ja ne Trailtour am Haidel würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## votecuser (28. August 2015)

@thecuberider, @Foxi1988
GPS-Daten hab ich von meinen Hausstrecken keine. Wir könnten uns für den Herbst eine Tour ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (29. August 2015)

votecuser schrieb:


> @thecuberider, @Foxi1988
> GPS-Daten hab ich von meinen Hausstrecken keine. Wir könnten uns für den Herbst eine Tour ausmachen.


do bin i dabei  Bitte Einladung rausschicken wenns soweit is!


----------



## thecuberider (2. September 2015)

hier noch ein Hinweis für die Arber-Freunde: wer "meine" Enduro-Runde gerne nachfährt sollte sich das Update runterladen: http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?page_id=1255
neuer Startpunkt an der Klause (da der untere Trail der alten Version aktuell ohnehin vom Forstwirtschaftslandschaftspflegerverband zerstört wurde), mehrere kleine Fehler wurden ebenfalls korrigiert. hf!


----------



## thecuberider (15. September 2015)

es ist vollbracht: Auch der Dreisessel hat jetzt einen Platz im Woidtrailarchiv  Zeit is worn, wirkli woar ;-)
http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?p=2269
Kommt (hoffentlich) noch einiges dazu! Happy Trails!


----------



## votecuser (16. September 2015)

thecuberider schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht: Auch der Dreisessel hat jetzt einen Platz im Woidtrailarchiv  Zeit is worn, wirkli woar ;-)
> http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?p=2269
> Kommt (hoffentlich) noch einiges dazu! Happy Trails!



Der Klausentrail gehört zu meinem Einzugsgebiet, wenn ich von zuhause los fahre. Aktuell ist der Trail zur Klause recht gut fahrbar. Er kann aber sein Gesicht auch ändern und dann deutlich schwieriger werden, vor allem wenn es nass ist.
Als die Wassermulden vor ein paar Jahren neu gemacht wurden, waren die auch ganz lustig: Bei falscher Geschwindigkeit (artet ja immer in ein Rennen aus) hat es den einen oder anderen schon so aufgestellt, dass er bis kurz vor der nächsten Mulde noch immer auf dem Vorderrad fuhr.

Die Sandstraße von Frauenberg fahre ich so nie hoch, sondern nehme den 10er Wanderweg. Der ist aber für manche stellenweise zu steil. Früher war er auch technisch interessant, wurde aber kaputt gemacht und in eine relativ einfache Sandstraße umgewandelt. Vielleicht richten den die Starkregen mal wieder her.

Die Endurotour muss ich mal testen. Mehr als S2 mag ich mit meinem Hardtail zwar nicht, aber ein bisschen Schieben macht mir nichts aus. Vielen Dank für die Ausarbeitung.


----------



## thecuberider (16. September 2015)

besten Dank fürs Feedback, selten genug, daß jemand was zurückgibt! Ist das nicht immer so, daß  steinige Trails bei Nässe schwieriger werden? Zur Endurotour: wie der Name schon sagt... da würde ich Dir mit einem Hardtail abraten, machts Bike und die Bandscheiben kaputt. Der obere Teil wird dir vermutlich keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. September 2015)

So nächste n Donnerstag soll soweit sein - der König des Bayrischen Waldes soll unter die Stollen kommen 
Genug vom Geißkopf, jetzt muss wieder ne Tour her!

Hat von euch jmd ne kleine Empfehlung für ne Tour ? Trails, die man gefahren sein muss? 
gerne auch GPX-Daten.

Oder hätte jemand spontan Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> So nächste n Donnerstag soll soweit sein - der König des Bayrischen Waldes soll unter die Stollen kommen
> Genug vom Geißkopf, jetzt muss wieder ne Tour her!
> 
> Hat von euch jmd ne kleine Empfehlung für ne Tour ? Trails, die man gefahren sein muss?
> ...



die tour vom cuberider trifft recht gut was man dort fahren kann ...  http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?page_id=1255

donnerstag ... wieviele Hms willst machen?


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. September 2015)

Bin noch unschlüssig, wieviele Höhenmeter 1000-1500 schätze ich ca.
Hab nen neuen Hobel (Kona Process 167 - Hardcore-Enduro ) und blöderweiße mein Allmountain verkauft, bevor ich wusste, dass es neue doch nicht so gut klettert. Vivid Air ist halt nix für Enduro 
Aber man kann ja auch alles entspannter angehen


----------



## Astaroth (27. September 2015)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Ja ne Trailtour am Haidel würd mich auch interessieren



Soweit ich weiß und es erfahren habe gehen vom Haidl nur Schotterwege runter. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren



thecuberider schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht: Auch der Dreisessel hat jetzt einen Platz im Woidtrailarchiv  Zeit is worn, wirkli woar ;-)
> http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?p=2269
> Kommt (hoffentlich) noch einiges dazu! Happy Trails!



Habt Ihr auch den Klauskupf mitgenommen?

Von Waldkirchen über den Oberfrauenwald nach Hauzenberg sind auch einige nette Trails dabei

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (28. September 2015)

votecuser schrieb:


> @thecuberider, @Foxi1988
> GPS-Daten hab ich von meinen Hausstrecken keine. Wir könnten uns für den Herbst eine Tour ausmachen.



Hätte auch Interesse an einer Herbsttour


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Bin noch unschlüssig, wieviele Höhenmeter 1000-1500 schätze ich ca.
> Hab nen neuen Hobel (Kona Process 167 - Hardcore-Enduro ) und blöderweiße mein Allmountain verkauft, bevor ich wusste, dass es neue doch nicht so gut klettert. Vivid Air ist halt nix für Enduro
> Aber man kann ja auch alles entspannter angehen


 
hab jetz leider doch keine Zeit am DO 

fallst nur ~1000 hm machen willst fahr wie in cuberiders Track zum Arber hoch und dann wennst übers mittagsplatzl drüber bist (und wieder aufm Forstweg nach bretterschachten triffst) sofort wieder hoch zum kleinen Arber (von da aus übern kammweg und hochfall runter zum Startpunkt). mittagsplatzl kannst auch umfahren wennst aufm Stufenweg einfach gradaus weiterfährst (mach ich zu 70% ... -> weil du hoch zum mittagsplatzl das radl tragen musst aber dann nen geilem Ausblick aufn grossen Arbersee hast).


----------



## thecuberider (28. September 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab jetz leider doch keine Zeit am DO
> 
> fallst nur ~1000 hm machen willst fahr wie in cuberiders Track zum Arber hoch und dann wennst übers mittagsplatzl drüber bist (und wieder aufm Forstweg nach bretterschachten triffst) sofort wieder hoch zum kleinen Arber (von da aus übern kammweg und hochfall runter zum Startpunkt). mittagsplatzl kannst auch umfahren wennst aufm Stufenweg einfach gradaus weiterfährst (mach ich zu 70% ... -> weil du hoch zum mittagsplatzl das radl tragen musst aber dann nen geilem Ausblick aufn grossen Arbersee hast).



ähm...falls Guiding gewünscht/nötig: bin kommenden Sonntag wahrscheinlich vorort UND fahre zufällig dann auch direkt auf den kleinen Arber rauf. Runter übern Hochfall musst halt ggf. alleine, weil ich zwecks Trailsuche erst noch Richtung kleiner Arbersee runterfahr/schiebe/falle...je nachdem... bei Interesse ggf. Rückinfo! lg, Sascha


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. September 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab jetz leider doch keine Zeit am DO
> 
> fallst nur ~1000 hm machen willst fahr wie in cuberiders Track zum Arber hoch und dann wennst übers mittagsplatzl drüber bist (und wieder aufm Forstweg nach bretterschachten triffst) sofort wieder hoch zum kleinen Arber (von da aus übern kammweg und hochfall runter zum Startpunkt). mittagsplatzl kannst auch umfahren wennst aufm Stufenweg einfach gradaus weiterfährst (mach ich zu 70% ... -> weil du hoch zum mittagsplatzl das radl tragen musst aber dann nen geilem Ausblick aufn grossen Arbersee hast).



Besten Dank für die Empfehlung! 
Werd ich meinem Spezl mal vorschlagen. 

Sonntag wäre ich sofort dabei, wenn ich könnte...


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. September 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab jetz leider doch keine Zeit am DO
> 
> fallst nur ~1000 hm machen willst fahr wie in cuberiders Track zum Arber hoch und dann wennst übers mittagsplatzl drüber bist (und wieder aufm Forstweg nach bretterschachten triffst) sofort wieder hoch zum kleinen Arber (von da aus übern kammweg und hochfall runter zum Startpunkt). mittagsplatzl kannst auch umfahren wennst aufm Stufenweg einfach gradaus weiterfährst (mach ich zu 70% ... -> weil du hoch zum mittagsplatzl das radl tragen musst aber dann nen geilem Ausblick aufn grossen Arbersee hast).



Nochmal zum Verständnis: Übern großen Arber drüber, dann Richtung Mittagsplatzl und entweder drüber oder auf dem Stufenweg gradaus.
Und dann wenn der Wegweiser gen Bretterschachten kommt, hoch aufn kleinen Arber und dann der Beschilderung Kammweg und Hochfall folgen zruck auf Bodenmais 

I hoff, dass i me am Donnerstag zrecht find 
Aber Karte ist schon eingepackt und runter geht's überall. Irgendwie komm ma scho wieder nach Bodenmais


----------



## votecuser (29. September 2015)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Hätte auch Interesse an einer Herbsttour


Der Herbst ist noch lang, wann möchtest du fahren? Am Samstag ist ja das kleine Rennen in Hutthurm, ab Sonntag habe ich wieder Zeit. Schreib mir ggf. eine PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (29. September 2015)

Sonntag ist schlecht, eventuell nächstes WE

Gesendet von meinem LG-D620 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (30. September 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Verständnis: Übern großen Arber drüber, dann Richtung Mittagsplatzl und entweder drüber oder auf dem Stufenweg gradaus.
> Und dann wenn der Wegweiser gen Bretterschachten kommt, hoch aufn kleinen Arber und dann der Beschilderung Kammweg und Hochfall folgen zruck auf Bodenmais
> 
> I hoff, dass i me am Donnerstag zrecht find
> Aber Karte ist schon eingepackt und runter geht's überall. Irgendwie komm ma scho wieder nach Bodenmais


 
hast kein GPS?
Oben vom Arber weg ist es glaub ich der 2er Wanderweg / Arbersteig (geht links am Richard Wagner Kopf vorbei -> höchster Punkt der Oberpfalz  )

weiß nicht ob unten Bretterschachten dran steht. Du triffst da auf die Panoramastrasse. da dann rechts Richtung Arber/kleiner Arber/Chamer Hütte. Ab Chamer Hütte folgst dann dem Goldsteig über den kleiner Arber. Irgendwann (kurz vorm Enzian) geht's dann links weg nach Bodenmais.


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2015)

Doch schon mit GPS (EGDE 200 vo Garmin), aber ich weiß es trotzdem lieber selber auch nochmal.
Wer sich rein auf die Technik verlässt ist, ja doch gerne mal verlassen. 
Hab mal bisschen geschaut, 2er Weg müsste wieder gen Bodenmais führen, aber hab meinem Dad auch schon ne Wanderkarte abgeknöpft 

Lieber Gott erhalt's, unsre wunderschöne Oberpfalz  

Danke dir!


----------



## Felger (1. Oktober 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Lieber Gott erhalt's, unsre wunderschöne Oberpfalz



is NdB 





Quelle: https://goo.gl/maps/3jKHmedLLpr


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Oktober 2015)

Hab ja oben extra Richard Wagner Kopf als höchster Punkt geschrieben 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Oktober 2015)

Nicht ganz 

War echt knackig, aber sehr geil!  
Sind weitestgehend hochwärts der Tour vom Cuberider gefolgt, runter sind wir dann nach nem guten Kaiserschmarrn über die Rieslochfälle.
War zwar noch viel Wanderbetrieb, aber alle durchwegs freundlich und nett.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Oktober 2015)

war aber ne kurze tour  und den hochfalltrail verpasst


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Oktober 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> war aber ne kurze tour  und den hochfalltrail verpasst



Kurz, aber trotzdem top! 
Kommt auf die To-Do für 2016  Brauch ja noch Ziele und wir kommen definitiv wieder, dann aber mit einem anderen Rad


----------



## thecuberider (4. Oktober 2015)

Für "Hochfalltrail"-Freunde mit wenig Höhenmeter-Motivation gibts hier die Tour mit direktem uphill von der Klause zum kleinen Arber, also NUR Goldsteig und Hochfalltrail --> http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?page_id=2301

Rieslochfälle viel viel Wandervolk...und M.M. auch ned wirklich prickelnd ;-) oder Geschmackssache....wieauchimmer: happy Trails


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. Oktober 2015)

thecuberider schrieb:


> Für "Hochfalltrail"-Freunde mit wenig Höhenmeter-Motivation gibts hier die Tour mit direktem uphill von der Klause zum kleinen Arber, also NUR Goldsteig und Hochfalltrail --> http://thecuberider.bplaced.net/wordpress/?page_id=2301
> 
> Rieslochfälle viel viel Wandervolk...und M.M. auch ned wirklich prickelnd ;-) oder Geschmackssache....wieauchimmer: happy Trails



Die nächste Tour steht!  Die Bilder sehen echt sehr gut aus!

Wie du schon sagst - Geschmackssache. Uns hats schon sehr gut gefallen und das Wandervolk war runterwärts eher spärlich gesät, sollns 20 Leute gewesen sein. Und alle äußerst freundlich und eher mit einem (be)lächeln im Gesicht, wie krank wir denn sind, dass wir da mit dem Rad runterfahren  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (11. Oktober 2015)

Kurzer Hinweis: Die woidriders sind umgezogen --> www.woidriders.eu
Tipp: Links aktualisieren, der alte Server geht demnächst offline.


----------



## IRONMANq (12. Oktober 2015)

Hi und Grüße aus Erlangen.

ein paar Kollegen und ich wollen am Wochenende endlich (nach viel Recherche guter Bikeregionen in deutschland) mal das dreiländereck erkunden.

Zeitplan: Freitag Anreise aus Nürnberg, Samstag tour, Sonntag tour, Montag (kleine tour) Abreise.
ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit die Woidriders HP im Auge und finde dass Ihr einen klasse Job und lust auf bayrischer wald macht.

*1. Welche zwei touren würdet Ihr als locals unbedingt einplanen?*

Unser Profil: gemischte Truppe mit Kondition für 1000, maximal 1500 HM technisch bis S2 fahrbar (wenn auch langsamer, dafür sicher) unterwegs mit All Mountains.

*2. Unterkunft haben wir noch nicht, enventuell habt Ihr da ja auch noch einen zentralen Tipp für ca. 6 Personen?*

Und wenn natürlich einer von euch am Samstag oder Sonntag nix vorhat kann er sich gerne uns anschließen oder die Trails zeigen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## mfux (12. Oktober 2015)

Alles zu empfehlen. Ich würd einfach nach den Beschreibungen aussuchen. Die Touren rund um den Geisdkopf lohnen sich natürlich immer...


----------



## thecuberider (12. Oktober 2015)

IRONMANq schrieb:


> Hi und Grüße aus Erlangen.
> 
> ein paar Kollegen und ich wollen am Wochenende endlich (nach viel Recherche guter Bikeregionen in deutschland) mal das dreiländereck erkunden.
> 
> ...


Hi! Richtigstellung: 
- Das hier ist NICHT das Forum der "Woidrider"! Das is hier ein MTB-News-Forum! Ich bin hier halt auch gerne dabei...evtl. schnappt man hier ja den einen oder Tipp auf ;-) 
- Die "Woidriders" sind KEINE locals, sondern begeisterte Trailscouts quer durch Niederbayern. Das ist ein loser Zusammenschluß von einer Hand voll Trailbiker, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
- auf dem Blog findest Du ggf. zwei Touren aus der Dreiländerregion, ob die zu Euren Fahrkünsten passen kann ich nicht abschätzen, das müsst Ihr schon selber machen. 
- Dreiländereck heuer für mich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, da wirds die nächste Zeit zapfig kalt werden.

Happy Trails,

Sascha


----------



## IRONMANq (12. Oktober 2015)

ok, danke für die klährung. Ich meine es ja nicht soo genau 

Haben jetzt Bischofsmais näher ins Auge gefasst, mit 2 Tagen Tour rund um den Geißkopf, und n bischen mit Liftunterstützung Trails surfen. 
Über Unterkunftsvorschläge freu ich mich natürlich, und wer gerade Lust und Zeit nächstes WE hat, ist auch gerne eingeladen!

Grüße


----------



## Voltage_FR (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ihr den Geißkopf im Auge habt, würde ich mal nach den Schäffler Stuben in Habischried googlen zwecks Unterkunft.  Die kenn ich zumindest vom Hören/Sagen, solln gut sein und vom GK 1km weg 

Leider kann ich dieses Wochenende nicht. Bin whrsl eher am Ochsenkopf unterwegs, mal wieder ordentlich scheppern gehn


----------



## thecuberider (13. Oktober 2015)

GK auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl! Seht euch ruhig auch abseits vom Bikepark um,  das Trailnetz ist dort riesig - ein paar Meter neben den Bikepisten gibts da jede Menge Alternativen! Zweiter Tipp im vorderern Bayerwald wäre noch Bernried als Basis. Der darüber liegende Hirschenstein ist perfekt zum Trailsurfen. Ohne Lift, eh klar ;-) günstige Pension findet sich da sicher...


----------



## IRONMANq (13. Oktober 2015)

@Voltage_FR danke, Schaut gut aus und wird gebucht.

@thecuberider die Trails auf Woidrider zum Geißkop: http://woidriders.eu/?page_id=123  .  

1. Wie rum also in welche richtung fährt man die jeweils? 

2. Ist der einstieg über den Geißkopf mit eventueller Liftunterstützung auch möglich um dann die Tour zu fahren und am Geißkopf wieder enden zu lassen? (Mit dem Lift um die Kräfte etwas zu schonen)

beste Grüße


----------



## thecuberider (13. Oktober 2015)

IRONMANq schrieb:


> @Voltage_FR danke, Schaut gut aus und wird gebucht.
> 
> @thecuberider die Trails auf Woidrider zum Geißkop: http://woidriders.eu/?page_id=123  .
> 
> ...



Hai again!

1. Wenn Du mit einem richtigen Outdoornavi die Touren nachfährst ist die Routenrichtung klar, und ohne machts eigentlich keinen Sinn. Ggf. Grundkenntnisse mit gps-Daten-Handling bitte zuerst aneignen.
2. Eigenregie! gewünschte Tour runterladen, auf geeigneten Tourenplanern (zB Garmins Basecamp) anschaun und mit Lage vom Lift vergleichen! Nicht böse sein, aber stell Dir mal vor ich würde jedem Trailfreund, der sich von uns gps-Daten runtersaugt seine eigene, individuelle Spaßtour zusammenstellen -> unmöglich! Gönn mir ein wenig Freizeit ;-) Kann Euch aber gern mal hier informieren, wenn ich wieder in die Richtung fahr...für Freibier mach ich (fast) alles  

BTW: die Wanderwege, die direkt vom Lift aus benützt werden können, stelle ich auch bewußt nicht ins Internet; da sind vor allem am WE viel Wanderer unterwegs, da will ich an Verbotsschildern nicht schuldig sein.

vui Spaß wünsche ich am Goaßkopf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONMANq (13. Oktober 2015)

ja, schande auf mein haupt und nieder mit meiner bequemlichkeit.  der verrsuch wars wert. 

Habe mitlerweile die Touren ausgiebig der Beschreibung nach in Basecamp "Abgefahren" da erschließt sich die Richtung von selbst.

Für Samstag wirds wohl ruseltrail 2 werden. Start Bischofsmais, Lift oder Pedale hoch, Dann kurzes Stück richtung Westen zum einstieg in die Vorgegebene Trailroute am Breitenauer Riegel. 

Sonntag eine der Anderen Touren, je nach fittnesgrad meiner Truppe.

Danke trotzdem für die vielen anregungen !

Happy Trails, hoffentlich spielts wetter mit


----------



## IRONMANq (19. Oktober 2015)

Also dann, kleines Feedback welches sich die engagierten Hier verdient haben:

War n Tolles Verlängertes Bike Weekend im Bayrischen Woid 
Unterkunfts tipp von @Voltage_FR "schäfflerstubn" war wircklich gut. Ok, der Angepriesene Trockenraum is halt der Verstaubte heizkller mit n paar Stühlen, da wirds ab 3 Mann und nasser Bikeausrüstung schon a bissal eng, aber Frühstück und Resaurant sind spitze! Zimmer Rustikal einfach und der Preis herrvoragend. Danke dafür.

Trails:
Samstag wie geplant meine Truppe durch den Russletrail 2 geguided. Hab die Faulen untrainierten Helden allerdings erst um 11 aufs Bike bekommen, so waren wir dann an der DAV Hütte erst um ca. 18 Uhr wo es schon dunkel wurde. Egal, kurz in der DAV  Hütte aufgewärmt und mit zum Glück guter Belauchtungsaussattung noch irgdenwie mit letzten Kräften zurück zur Geißkopf Talstation und weiter richtung Pension gefunden.
Am Ende des Tages waren es dann doch 1300 HM. Da was war für unser Truppe (Auch wenn die Tour als "Mittelschwer" gekenzeichnet war) schon das ein oder andere Bier am Abend wert 
Aber die Tour und Streckführung kam bei allen sehr gut an! Sehr schöne Trails die ich ohne eure Tourenvorschläge nie gefunden hätte.

Sonntag hatte die Hälfte in der Früh dann schon zu viele Wunden zu lecken. Ich hab aber immerhin die ander Hälfte aus den Betten reisen können und Vormittags den Bikepark ausprobiert. FlowCountry ist wohl einer der TOP 3 Trails die ich kenne. Super Spassig. Den "Downhill" auch mal probiert, Der Regen machte es nicht einfacher, aber langsam und stetig auch gut runtergekommen. Perfekt zum Techniktraining.

Auch den 12er Wanderweg zur Wastlsäge einmal gefahren, auch einfach nur genial! Und schön Abseits des Bikeparktroubels.

Nach einem Guten Essen in der Geißkopfhütte dann noch mal mit der Kompletten Mannschaft (die endlich aus den Betten gefunden hatte) eine Kleine Tour Geißkopf - Oberbreitenau - Loderhart - und wieder zurück gefahren. Zwar nur 300 HM aber das hatte dem Rest gelangt 

Alles in Allem ein cooles WE (vom Wetter red ich einfach nicht )

Ich kann das gebiet nur empfehlen!


----------



## mfux (19. Oktober 2015)

Die Gegend ist immer nen Besuch wert. Leider(GottseiDank!) sehr unterschätzt...


----------



## thecuberider (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaub, das wird auch so bleiben, Fuxe. Die Tourismusverbände verschlafen im Bayerwald bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die Mountainbiker, bei Unkundigen haftet dem Woid dann oft die Mittelgebirgsvorurteile an. Hügellandschaft, Forstwege, langweilig. Alles falsch ;-)
ansonsten: schönes Feedback, liest sich flüssig  falsches Wetter und ein Motivationsproblem, tät ich meinen ;-) nächstes WE könnte besser ausschaun... Herbstwaldsonnetrailbiken!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/ironmanq.112054/


----------



## scratch_a (19. Oktober 2015)

Wenn mal die scheiß Baustellen auf der A3 weg sind, dann will ich auf jeden Fall auch öfters in den Woid. Die Touren lesen sich verdammt gut


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Oktober 2015)

Freut mich, wenn die Unterkunft gepasst hat 

Ich bin auch zuversichtlich, dass der Bayrische Wald noch einige Zeit ein Geheimtipp bleibt. 
Wäre ich nicht auf die Touren vom Cuberider gestossen bzw den Fred hier, ich würde die lahmen Touren der Tourismuszentralen nachfahren und mich langweilen 

Sollte ich bis zur zweiten Novemberwoche mein neues Enduro bekommen, werd ich nochmals ne Tour starten. Insofern das Wetter dann noch mitspielt. Urlaub will ja sinnvoll genutzt werden  
(Dann Arber aber mit Hochfalltrail )

@ Cuberider: Sollt ma sich mal übern Weg fahren, die Gipfelhalbe geht auf mich, als kleiner Dank für deine super Touren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (20. Oktober 2015)

Freibier!? Bin dabei  Wo, wann? Kommenden Sonntag wäre Hirschenstein geplant - entweder Bier da abstellen oder feierliche Übergabe  Wer mitwill...kein Ding, werden halt ein paar Höhenmeter, will auch mal wieder zum Rauhen Kulm.


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Oktober 2015)

Sonntag werd ich whrsl vom Bier noch ein wenig gehandicapt sein. München, Konzert und Freibier war beim letzten mal schon ne schlechte Kombi  

Aber werden wir schon mal hinbekommen. Spätestens nächste Saison


----------



## scratch_a (20. Oktober 2015)

Welches Konzert? Wolfsnächte?


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Oktober 2015)

Ne. Im Feierwerk ist dass Süd-Finale vom SPH Bandcontest und die Band der Brüder meiner Holden stehen da unter anderm auf der Bühne.
Bei je zwei Stunden An- und Abreise mit dem Bus + der Zeit dort könnten das 1-2 Bierchen werden .
...und am Sonntag in der früh gibt's dann wohl eher ne Stereowatschn (auch ne Band dort )

Deswegen vorher am Samstag schnell ein paar Runs in Osternohe und der bayrische Wald kommt auf die November-To-Do, falls es das Wetter noch zulässt.


----------



## thecuberider (23. Oktober 2015)

Voten und Gewinnen! Wenn Ihr Euch bei den Woidridern für ihre Arbeit bedanken wollt könnt Ihr das tun: Fahrrad.de sucht den "Bikeblog 2015". Außer meinem gestreichelten Ego hab ich selber nix davon, aber Ihr könnt ggf. 100 Euro gewinnen: http://woidriders.eu/?p=2566

Danke im vorraus ;-)


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. November 2015)

Erledigt 

Werde in der zweiten Novemberwoche nochmal ne Tour starten, insofern das Wetter es noch zulässt und mein neues Rad da ist 
Vorraussichtlich Arber oder Osser. 
Werde aber nochmals Bescheid geben


----------



## fgh789 (2. November 2015)

Mein propain Tyee sollte auch die Tage kommen! Dann währ ich evtl. dabei


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. November 2015)

Alles klar 

Mein Canyon Strive sollte in der Woche kommen.
Aber die können nix genaues sagen, weil die ein neues Lager inkl. neuem Warenwirtschaftssystem haben und das läuft noch nicht.. Bin gespannt


----------



## mfux (2. November 2015)

Ohoh, das is ja sehr optimistisch...


----------



## EL_Rey (2. November 2015)

ladet doch die Trails einfach mal bei trailforks.com hoch ... dann kann sie jeder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (2. November 2015)

http://woidriders.eu
Muss reichen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. November 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Ohoh, das is ja sehr optimistisch...


Du sagst es  Ich glaubs auch erst, wenn der Karton da steht. 
Wobei meine Euphorie am Samstag eh schon von einem gewissen Herrn Simai gedämpft wurde 
Der Shapeshifter ist wohl Murks, aber das Rad ansonsten ne Waffe.

Die Seite vom Cuberider ist echt spitze, sollte echt ausreichen


----------



## thecuberider (4. November 2015)

thx for the flowers, Mädels  und die gps-Daten von unserem Blog runter zu saugen und woanders wieder hochzuladen ist nicht gerade die "feine Art", nix für ungut ;-) Gibt natürlich auf entdeckte Trails kein Copyright oder so, is klar, aber is schon sagen wir mal...naja...ich freu mich nicht grad drüber....

wasn hier für eine Materialschlacht im Gange!? Zu viel Geld?? Strive, Tyee....tsts...will auch ein richtiges Radl, männo ;-)


----------



## scratch_a (4. November 2015)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> ladet doch die Trails einfach mal bei trailforks.com hoch ... dann kann sie jeder fahren



Warum kann sie nicht jeder fahren, wenn sie nur auf der Woidriders-Seite ist? 
Jeder, der sich halbwegs im Internet auskennt und GPS nutzt, hat doch dort eine sehr gute Möglichkeit, sich Tracks zu holen. Warum also noch mal extra woanders hochladen? Würde mir an @thecuberiders Stelle auch net passen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. November 2015)

thecuberider schrieb:


> wasn hier für eine Materialschlacht im Gange!? Zu viel Geld?? Strive, Tyee....tsts...will auch ein richtiges Radl, männo ;-)



Gwiss niard 
Hab bei der Freeride dieses Jahr den Hauptpreis der Leserumfrage gewonnen - Kona Process 167.
Da das Rad aber so gar nicht meiner Definition von Enduro - vernünftig hoch, mit Spaß runter - entspricht, hab ichs verkauft und reinvestier die Kohle ins Alu-Strive. 
Hab mir für nächstes Jahr vorgenommen ein paar mehr und anspruchsvollere Touren im Woid und das ein oder andere Enduro-Rennen mitzunehmen. Da brauchts an gscheiden Untersatz


----------



## EL_Rey (5. November 2015)

Die kompletten touren als gps ist ja ok, aber meist besteht die tour dann zum größten teil aus schotter und es ist erst beim fahren erkennbar wo welcher trail ist. Bei trailforks sind eben nur trails online so dass man sich gut aussuchen kann wie man welche trails kombiniert, ist eben eine trail datenbank und kein tourenportal. Finde ich sinnvoller wenn man mit dem mtb gern trails fährt.


----------



## scratch_a (5. November 2015)

Ich geb zu, dass ich von den Woidriders noch keine Tour nachgefahren bin (ergab sich einfach noch nicht). Aber so wie ich das lese bezweifle ich stark, dass der größte Teil aus Schotter besteht.

Abgesehen davon kann jeder, der bißl Hirn und Verstand hat sich die Touren als Vorlage speichern und dann selber in die Karten reinschauen, welche Wege enthalten sind. Ich behaupte mal, dass man mit den Mitteln heutzutage schon ganz gut herausfinden kann, um welche Art Weg es sich handelt. Vor allem wenn man eine Region schon bißl kennt und abschätzen kann, wie die Wege da so sind, kommt man dann mit den Karten alleine ganz gut zurecht.
Falls es sich bei den Touren nicht um markierte (Wander-)wege oder überhaupt erfasste Wege handelt, dann sollte man es so akzeptieren, wie die "Entdecker" sie zugänglich machen.

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich auch manchmal gerne die Trails auf dem Silbertablett serviert. Aber es gibt eben mehrere Seiten der Medaille und meist bin ich dann auch glücklich, wenn ich mir die Touren selbst "erarbeitet" habe  ...das gehört für mich zum Radeln dazu und macht es auch reizvoll.


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. November 2015)

Ich bin bisher zwei Touren vom Cuberider gefahren, die dritte wird Mittwoch oder Donnerstag folgen, und bisher kann ich nur sagen, dass die Touren top sind.
Der Trailanteil ist gerade bergab - und da machts ja am meisten Spaß - exzellent und lässt keinen Raum zur Beschwerde  

@ thecuberider und OLB_Eman: Diesmal wirds die Hochfalltrail-Runde  Nachdems es letzte mal ja auf Grund eigener Dummheit ausgelassen wurde


----------



## EL_Rey (5. November 2015)

Klar kann man sich die trails raussuchen ... Ich find nur eine traildatenbank deutlich besser als immer die kompletten touren bei denen man meist nicht weiß was auf einen zukommt. Bin schon viele touren z.b. Von gps-tour oder gpsies nachgefahren und war oft enntäusch. Das passiert bei trailforks nicht da dort einfach nur trails drin sind und jeder sich raussuchen kann was er fahren will und welche trails er wie verbindet ohne an eine rubde gebunden zu sein ... Kommt bei mir oft vor dass ich auch nicht stundenlang zeit habe sondern eben nur ein oder zwei schöne trails fahren will, so such ich mir die raus, fahr hin, fahr einen verbindungsweg hoch und hab spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Rey (5. November 2015)

Die goedaten wollen frei sein ... Urheberrechte an trails gibt es nicht


----------



## thecuberider (5. November 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Gwiss niard
> Hab bei der Freeride dieses Jahr den Hauptpreis der Leserumfrage gewonnen - Kona Process 167.
> Da das Rad aber so gar nicht meiner Definition von Enduro - vernünftig hoch, mit Spaß runter - entspricht, hab ichs verkauft und reinvestier die Kohle ins Alu-Strive.
> Hab mir für nächstes Jahr vorgenommen ein paar mehr und anspruchsvollere Touren im Woid und das ein oder andere Enduro-Rennen mitzunehmen. Da brauchts an gscheiden Untersatz


Du Glückskeks  wie geil ist das denn!? .... ähm, mir hat Cube zum heurigen Saisonstart einen 2012er Fritzz-Rahmen geschenkt (also 2012 gemacht, aber neu) und dann von ebay Teile dazu gekauft und zusammengemurkst.... es hält....


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. November 2015)

Danke, war schon ziemlich geil 
Aber wie gesagt, nichts für ernsthaftes Enduro. 
Am Geißkopf wars gut aufgehoben, aber nur fürn Park hab ich ein gutes Rad, deswegen mussts weichen und es kommt ein Strive her 
Mal gucken, wanns kommt, nachdem die ja mit SAP so Problemchen haben :-//

Stereo ist doch auch ein super Rad


----------



## thecuberider (5. November 2015)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Die kompletten touren als gps ist ja ok, aber meist besteht die tour dann zum größten teil aus schotter und es ist erst beim fahren erkennbar wo welcher trail ist. Bei trailforks sind eben nur trails online so dass man sich gut aussuchen kann wie man welche trails kombiniert, ist eben eine trail datenbank und kein tourenportal. Finde ich sinnvoller wenn man mit dem mtb gern trails fährt.


dann stehts Dir natürlich frei, Dir dort Deine Trailrunden zusammenzubasteln, hab ich kein Problem damit. Und Urheberrechte auf Trails gibts tatsächlich nicht, bestätige ich Dir gerne nochmal. Ich BITTE eben nur darum das reuploaden von unseren gps-Daten zu unterlassen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Happy Trails und nix für ungut.


----------



## thecuberider (5. November 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Danke, war schon ziemlich geil
> Aber wie gesagt, nichts für ernsthaftes Enduro.
> Am Geißkopf wars gut aufgehoben, aber nur fürn Park hab ich ein gutes Rad, deswegen mussts weichen und es kommt ein Strive her
> Mal gucken, wanns kommt, nachdem die ja mit SAP so Problemchen haben :-//
> ...


ääääh...ned wirklich ;-) also für Schotterradeln und bissl abseits isses ok (also das 2009er, die aktuellen Stereos haben damit nix zu tun, das sind ja mittlerweile schon Enduros), aber für mich wars eindeutig zu schwach: Vordernabe gebrochen, Hinterradbruch, Freilauf 2x gebrochen, Hinterbau gerissen, Federgabel gebrochen, Hauptrohr gerissen...lol...deswegen gabs ja dann den Fritzz-Rahmen auf Kulanz, weil die armen Schweine ja 5 Jahre Garantie auf Bruch geben...ups...)


----------



## mfux (5. November 2015)

So wie du fährst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (5. November 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> So wie du fährst...


 da spricht der Neid...schäm Dich, Fuxe   Hoi, ich hab sogar mittlerweile auf Tubeless umgestellt! Also, vorne... hinten hats ned geklappt, die Felge is innen zu schmal, bzw. geht das Ventilloch so nah an die Wände, daß die Ventile nicht dicht werden. Schade...ABER kurzerhand so gelöst: den Luftschlauch mit Dichtmilch gefüllt - seit 4 Monaten keine Panne mehr Wouhouh!!!

P.S.: der Trail am Hirschensteinturm runter ist mittlerweile offiziell als "fahrbar" eingestuft. Du bist dran^^


----------



## scratch_a (5. November 2015)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Klar kann man sich die trails raussuchen ... Ich find nur eine traildatenbank deutlich besser als immer die kompletten touren bei denen man meist nicht weiß was auf einen zukommt. Bin schon viele touren z.b. Von gps-tour oder gpsies nachgefahren und war oft enntäusch. Das passiert bei trailforks nicht da dort einfach nur trails drin sind und jeder sich raussuchen kann was er fahren will und welche trails er wie verbindet ohne an eine rubde gebunden zu sein ... Kommt bei mir oft vor dass ich auch nicht stundenlang zeit habe sondern eben nur ein oder zwei schöne trails fahren will, so such ich mir die raus, fahr hin, fahr einen verbindungsweg hoch und hab spass



Einerseits verstehe ich dein Anliegen, andererseits macht es für mich (noch) nicht soviel Sinn.
Hast du keine Zeit, dir selbst was zusammen zu bauen, dann bringen die einzelne Trails doch auch nichts? Da musst du dich auch hinsetzen und schauen, wie du sie am sinnvollsten verbindest?

Ich bin auch schon paar Touren der von dir genannten Portale nach gefahren. Und ja, so wirklich zufrieden war ich mit denen auch meist nicht. Aber sie geben zumindest schon mal "Anhaltspunkte" vor, wenn man sich dort gar nicht auskennt und sich mit planen nicht beschäftigen will/kann. Aber nach den Touren hab ich mich dann hingesetzt und geschaut, wo wir wie gefahren sind und wie man die Touren ausbauen könnte. Welche Wege kann/will ich auslassen, welche Alternativen gibt es, usw.
Ich hab mir mal kurz Trailforks angeschaut. Ok, für meine bevorzugten Gebiete ist jetzt noch gar nichts eingetragen, aber selbst für andere Gebiete wüsste ich jetzt nicht, was ich mit diesen Daten anfangen soll, wenn ich mich nicht etwas länger damit beschäftige. Da kann es mir auch passieren, dass mir bestimmte Wege zu schwierig oder zu einfach sind oder dass es für mich schönere Alternativen geben würde, dass ich einen flowigen Waldtrail vermute, es in Wirklichkeit aber steinig und holprig ist. Also Gedanken muss ich mir ja trotzdem machen?

Letztendlich kann/soll es jeder so machen wie er will. Du kannst natürlich auch deine GPS-Daten auf Trailforks zur Verfügung stellen. 
Die ganzen Woidrider-Touren einfach reuploaden macht ja so eh keinen Sinn (sind ja dann nicht die einzelnen Trails ersichtlich), selbst wenn thecuberider nichts dagegen hätte (auch ohne Urheberrechte sollte es bißl Anstand geben). In ihrer Seite steckt eh schon genug Arbeit/Zeit drin. Es ist für mich dann auch verständlich, wenn sie die Touren nicht extra für Trailforks nochmal zerlegen und dort hoch laden wollen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. November 2015)

Cuberider , wenn wir mitnander fahren, wird's ne Materialschlacht  
Bin auch als Materialschinder bekannt


----------



## flockmann (6. November 2015)

Jemand am Wochenende auf einer Tour im Bayerwald unterwegs? War diese Woche am Rachel oben...is ne geniale Gegend dort mit netten technischen Touren. Evtl findet man sich ja zusammen und es geht noch die ein oder andere Tour bevor der Winter einzug hält...
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## thecuberider (6. November 2015)

Wir sind kommenden Sonntag am Arber unterwegs, ab 9.00 Uhr, Wanderparkplatz "Klause", 2x rauf und runter. Rachel/Lusen ist biketechnisch heikel, da gibts von mir keine Empfehlung -> Nationalpark, Kerngebiet...muß MM ned sein, gibt ja Alternativen ;-)


----------



## flockmann (6. November 2015)

thecuberider schrieb:


> Rachel/Lusen ist biketechnisch heikel, da gibts von mir keine Empfehlung -> Nationalpark, Kerngebiet...muß MM ned sein, gibt ja Alternativen ;-)



Wieso das denn? Hab kein Hinweis gesehen dass dort das Fahren verboten ist..bin an Schildern vorbeigekommen wo stand dass man auf befestigten Wanderwegen fahren darf...( war am Rachelsee unten)... Oder habe ich da was verpasst???


----------



## flockmann (6. November 2015)

thecuberider schrieb:


> Wir sind kommenden Sonntag am Arber unterwegs, ab 9.00 Uhr, Wanderparkplatz "Klause", 2x rauf und runter.


Kannst Du mir da ein bischen mehr dazu sagen? Km..Hm..Arber habe ich auch noch auf meinem Zettel.... ;-)
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## thecuberider (6. November 2015)

Nationalpark-Verhaltensregeln: http://www.nationalpark-bayerischer-wald.de/zu_gast/wandern_und_erleben/verhalten_im_np/index.htm

Betreffender Text:

*Radfahren nur auf markierten Radwegen*






 Das Radfahren ist nur auf ausgewiesenen Radwegen erlaubt. Die markierten Radwege verlaufen auf Forststraßen, die teilweise als Wanderwege markiert sind und in der Managementzone auch für die Holzabfuhr verwendet werden. Bitte fahren Sie vorsichtig und nehmen Sie Rücksicht auf andere Besucher! 

bedeutet: kann Dir schon passieren, daß dich ein Ranger vom Platz verweist ;-) Mei, wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter, und solange nix kaputt geht....meine Meinung is halt: muß man ja ned wie im Schwarzwald provozieren, überall sonst im Woid kann mans ja krachen lassen.


----------



## flockmann (6. November 2015)

...Hmm... bin kein Biker der in Verbotszonen fahren muss...deswegen habe ich ja genau die Schilder gelesen...und eben nichts gelesen was einem Verbot nahekommen würde..Na dann eben ohne Rachel und Lusen.... 
Danke für die Infos!!!
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. November 2015)

Schade, Sonntag kann ich leider nicht. Omas 80.Geburtstag geht leider vor 

Viel Spaß, Wetter soll ja nochmal herrlich werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (6. November 2015)

Na, da hat Ommas 80er sowieso Prio A! Wegen Nationalpark nochmal: es gibt durchaus so versteckte, unbeschilderte Wegerl im NP, ehem. Schmugglerpfade zB, wo dann kein Mensch danach schreit. Zumal man ja auch unmöglich an jeden Baum Verbotstaferl nageln kann ;-) aber von den Hotspots würde ich mich besser schon fernhalten. Manchmal gibts dann auch durchaus nachvollziehbare Verbote, zB die Brutplätze der Wanderfalken, stark frequentierte Wanderwege usw. Vorsicht auch beim Trailbiken im Sumava-NP, die Ranger kommen sich da extrem wichtig vor, da hab ich schon ein bissl schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## jony1515 (6. November 2015)

Super Seite cuberider. Schade das ich die Seite jetzt erst sehe wo ich von Regensburg nach Stuttgart und somit noch weiter von der Heimat weg gehe. Bin ursprünglich selbst aus der Gegend um Grafenau und muss sagen das es auch recht viele nette Wege in dem Bereich gibt, wobei leider ein paar bereits in das Kerngebiet des Nationalparks fallen und somit, wie von dier erwähnt, ja leider ned legal zu befahren sind. 

Auf der Seite wäre eine Übersichtskarte, am besten mit den Trails oder zumindest mit den Gebieten sehr gut, um die Überischt für auswertig etwas zu erleichtern


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. November 2015)

Eben, geht vor 
Wobei ich bei dem Wetter doch lieber das Wirtshaus gegen Rad getauscht hätte 

Habts was neues gutes entdeckt heute? 

Hab jetzt diese Woche Urlaub und werd wie schon  mal geschrieben Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nochmal fahren, geplant ist die Hochfalltour 
Eventuell bin ich nächsten Samstag auch nochmal mit nem Spezl, mal gucken.


----------



## thecuberider (8. November 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Habts was neues gutes entdeckt heute?



Sers! Deine Frage wird hier beantwortet: http://woidriders.eu/?p=2768

Nächste Woche hab ich Nachtschicht, inklusive Freitag auf Samstag, soferns also eine Einladung war -> zefix :-(
Nächsten Sonntag bin ich ggf. mit einem Local nochmal im Arberland "tätig" ;-)


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. November 2015)

Tolle Bilder!

Der Trail wurde mir von da Eiberweiser Mona auch schon empfohlen! 
11km Abfahrtsspaß dafür lohnt sichs doch hochzufahren 

Sonntag klingt nicht verkehrt. Ich werd mal gucken, wie harts mitm Voltage hochgeht und dann nochmal Bescheid geben.
Eventuell würde ich mich anschließen


----------



## Voltage_FR (10. November 2015)

Falls jemand Zeit hat, morgen 09:30 Bodenmais Klause.
Hochfalltrail -Tour, evtl mit vorherigem Abstecher aufn Großen Arber.


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. November 2015)

Zurück von der Tour. Hochfall-Trail und Goldsteig sind ja mal richtig geil! 
Leider war das Wetter heute eher Mist...am Gipfel sahs kurz so aus als würde die Sonne durchbrechen, war aber leider nicht der Fall.. 
Deswegen eher ne feucht-fröhliche Tour. 
Danke wieder mal an Cuberider für eine tolle Tour zum Nachfahren 

Hier ein paar Bildchen. 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fo45ml0py8420z4/AACIivCPKV0W9lQ8QH20P5POa?dl=0


----------



## thecuberider (11. November 2015)

igitt...alles naß und kalt und Nebel und so ;-) das wär nix für mich als Schönwetterpussy... wir hatten am Sonntag Riesenschwein, der Nebel verzog sich schon morgens und dann lachte die Sonne


----------



## mfux (11. November 2015)

Und die Hose blieb ganz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (11. November 2015)

SEHR witzig  Ja, die Hose hält, vielen Dank für die Nachfrage..


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. November 2015)

Sonne hab ich leider erst am Heimweg gesehn 
Ansonsten wars recht nass, deswegen musst ich vom Gipfel weg auch paar Stellen rumschieben. Natürlich kamen grad dann Wanderer 
Aber alle super freundlich, so wies sein soll


----------



## thecuberider (12. November 2015)

jony1515 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite wäre eine Übersichtskarte, am besten mit den Trails oder zumindest mit den Gebieten sehr gut, um die Überischt für auswertig etwas zu erleichtern



deinen Vorschlag fand ich sinnvoll. --> http://woidriders.eu/?p=2820


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. November 2015)

Super Sache und Erweiterung! 

Die Flecken werden schon weniger werden, da bin ich mir sicher.
Je nach Wetterlage und eintreffen meines Strives  werd ich nochmals am Hohen Bogen Trails suchen gehen. 

Womit erstellt ihr eigentlich Touren, die ihr vorher noch nicht gefahren seid für eure GPS-Geräte? Habt ihr da ne Seitenempfehlung?


----------



## thecuberider (13. November 2015)

eine Hilfe sind OSM-Maps, also OpenSource-Karten, wo ich schon den einen oder anderen Tipp rausgezogen hab. Das is aber die Ausnahme, großteils ist das Try&Error, also bergauf Trails suchen, in der falschen Richtung aufzeichnen und beim zweiten Mal dann bergab fahren. Und ab und zu sinds Tipps von Einheimischen: einklinken, mitfahren und Track aufzeichnen. Das sind dann i.d.R. die echten Perlen.

OSM-Maps erfordern normalerweise ein bisserl Eigenengagement. Fertige, Installationsfähige Karten erstellt/updatet dieser Blogger hier: http://www.mtbnavi.de


----------



## starzi (13. November 2015)

http://www.gpsies.com/createTrack.do nehm  ich immer zum Track erstellen wenn ich ein unbekanntes Gebiet erkunden möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (13. November 2015)

Besten Dank euch beiden 
Werd ich mir übern Winter mal ansehen und rumprobieren 

Ich schau mir gerne die Karten vom Landesamt für Digitalisierung, Breitband und Vermessung an.
Die haben sehr aktuelle Karten, auf denen auch vieles möglich ist.
Wanderwege anzeigen, Radwege und vieles mehr. 
Aber da kann man leider keine Tracks erstellen..


----------



## thecuberider (13. November 2015)

jetzt wird erst noch geradelt bis der Schnee kommt ;-) Montag vormittag zB...Zeit/Lust? Freie Trails auf der Rusel^^


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. November 2015)

Insofern vorm Schnee no mei neus Radl kommt 
Hab die Hoffnung langsam aufgeben, dass es bald soweit ist. 2 Wochen noch, dann stornier ich und geh auf Erkundungstour bei den lokalen Händlern. 

Montag muss ich leider arbeiten 
Die Lust wäre allerweil da..


----------



## flockmann (15. November 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen welche Einstufung in der Singletrailskala die Freeridestrecke am Geisskopf hat? 
Danke schonmal für die Mühe...
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## scratch_a (15. November 2015)

Ich persönlich würde sie als hauptsächlich S1 mit einzelnen S2-Stellen einstufen...ob das so stimmt bzw. objektiv passt?


----------



## veraono (15. November 2015)

Nach meiner Erinnerung (schon länger her) 
~ bis S2, würd ich auch sagen


----------



## Voltage_FR (15. November 2015)

S2 maximal 
Sollte aber ein bisschen feucht sein, dann ist se einfacher zu fahren (mMn.) 
War gestern echt nochmal spaßig dort und ordentlich was los, obwohl schon November ist. denke es war kein Fehler vom Liftbetreiber noch die Wochenenden mitzunehmen.


----------



## flockmann (15. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure Einschätzungen....das hilft mir weiter. Ich tu mich immer sehr schwer mich selber einzuschätzen was für Schwierigkeitsstufen ich fahren kann. Demnach ist S2 gut machbar und macht auch Spass. Dann sollte ich mich demnächstmal an eine S3 Stelle ranwagen....solange der Winter noch auf sich warten lässt.
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## derwaaal (15. November 2015)

kommt auf die Geschwindigkeit an


----------



## thecuberider (15. November 2015)

jetzt kommt der Klugscheißer, Obacht! nach eigener Erfahrung: die Schwierigkeitsgrade jeweils mit wachsendem Tempo und sicher steigern, also erst S2 wirklich flüssig und technisch sauber fahren können. Die besten Fortschritte hab ich mit einem Spezl gemacht, der wirklich sauber fährt und meine Fahrfehler korrigierte. Im Zweifelsfall also tatsächlich Geld in einen guten Fahrtechniklehrer investieren, der pusht Dich an einem Kurstag soweit wie Du sonst Monate an sinnfreier Übung verschwendest. Es is so, daß bis ca. S2 eigentlich jeder ohne besonderes Können "irgendwie" runter kommt; spätestens wenns dann wirklich "ernst" wird, also tatsächlich so ab S3 (wo dann zumindest schon mal die Grundlagen stimmen müssen, Grundhaltung, Bremstechnik, blabla) funktioniert dann ggf. gar nix mehr, da stolpert man dann sinnfrei ohne Lerneffekt durchs Steinfeld, die Stufen sind gefühlt unüberwindbar, usw.). Guter Tipp wär dann noch - falls Dir das Geld fürn Technikkurs zuviel is - Dir immer Mitfahrer auszusuchen, die besser fahren können als Du selber. So mach ichs zumindest. Da findet sich IMMER einer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (15. November 2015)

Außerdem kommt es meiner Meinung nach auch drauf an, wo man fährt. Am Geisskopf S2 zu fahren ist in meinen Augen was anderes als im alpinen Gelände auf 2000m. Klar, die Schwierigkeit an sich bleibt unverändert, aber die äußeren Einflüsse (ausgesetzt, steile lange Hänge usw.) sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Da macht der Kopf schon mal zu, obwohl es technisch gesehen kein großes Problem wäre.


----------



## flockmann (15. November 2015)

....mein Problem ist wirklich (nicht lachen) dass ich keinen finde der technische Herausforderungen sucht. OK zugegebenermassen ist hier in der Oberpfalz um Regensburgnicht wirklich technisch schwieriges zu finden... Vielleicht eine Hand voll Stellen...das wars aber dann schon. Tolle Gegend hier aber eben nicht anspruchsvoll von der technischen Seite her gesehen. Das ist dann auch das Problem was ich habe mit den Einstufungen der Trailskala...da habe ich sehr wenig Erfahrungsmöglichkeiten. Den Freeride kenne ich eben und der ist schon sowas was ich hier als obere Grenze ( mit einigen Ausnahmen) technisch bezeichnen würde. Wenn ich jetzt im Netz jemanden finde der einer Tour anbietet die S1 bis S2 ist mit einigen S3 Abschnitten und kann ich dann nicht definitiv sagen ob das was für mich ist.....sehr ärgerlich für mich...! Denke ich werde mir mal einen Guide suchen der mich mal auf Trails mitnimmt die eben diese Grenze zeigt...evtl eben dann mit Schiebepassagen für mich oder Chickenways....Ich will ja auch kein Bremsschuh sein für jemanden... Bin da eher jemand der sich unterschätzt denke ich und nicht einer der mit Strandsandaletten zum Bergsteigen geht.... ;-)
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## thecuberider (15. November 2015)

Dummfragentun? Du bist doch schon bei uns gelandet!? Wir (also bzw. ich im Besonderen) bieten laufend für lau Bayerwaldtouren in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Einfach aufm Blog oder Facebook beobachten und ggf. melden. Ich beschreibe immer vorab für wen das Trailprogramm geeignet ist; Generell isses im Woid eh so, daß sich 90% auf max. S2 abspielt. S3 und darüber beschränken sich i.d.R. auf wenige Meter, die man auch alternativ schieben kann, da kann der technisch Bessere schon ein paar Minuten warten. Die großen Probleme machen nach meiner Erfahrung hauptsächlich diejenigen, die den Bayerwald konditionsmäßig unterschätzen. Das war heuer auch schon mehrmals der Fall. Bergauf zieht sich die Warterei für den Stärkeren mit der Zeit ganz schön in die Länge, der Schwächere bekommt durch die Ungeduld keine Pausen; entkräftet kommts dann bergab auch noch zu Stürzen. Eine Tour von Deggendorf zB startet bei ca. 350m und endet uphill bei ca. 1100m. Zweimal rauf und runter und Du bist hm-technisch schon in den Alpen. Das wird oft - vor allem von Münchner Gästen - unterschätzt. Meine persönliche Erfahrung halt, ich mach das jetzt schon ein paar Jahre mit solchen "blind-Dates"  Vorsichtshalber - bei Anreise aus Regensburg - würde ich eine Hirschensteintour empfehlen, da gäbe es ggf. sogar Chickenways bergab, also Ausweichrouten auf Trails wenns bergab zu schwierig wird. Ich selber bin auch nur ein Normalobiker, nur zu viel Freizeit halt ;-) Morgen früh übrigens auf der Rusel unterwegs...


----------



## flockmann (15. November 2015)

....genau deswegen bin ich ja bei Euch gelandet!!!! Um neues zu sehen...Fähigkeiten zu erweitern...uswusw. Die Tourdaten was Km und Hm angeht kann ich gut einschätzen... wobei 500Hm nicht unbedingt 500Hm sein müssen...aber ich denke wir meinen das selbe. Morgen muss...ähh darf ich arbeiten. Ansonsten werde ich verstärkt versuchen mich hier mal ein bischen mehr einzubringen da mir das Thema sehr gefällt. Sollte wer von Euch mal in die Richtung Regensburg Oberpfalz kommen kann ich auch mal als Tourguide fungieren.... auch ein schönesMTB Gebiet...allerdings eben nicht so technisch anspruchsvoll....
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. November 2015)

Flo, wenns sichs mal ausgeht könn ma gerne ne Runde drehn  
Bin aus einem Kaff bei Amberg, also ja quasi fast ums Eck  Regensburg ist echt nett zum fahren, war allerdings bisher nur in der Gegend bei Maria Ort/ Sinzing.

Allerdings bin ich gspannt, wie langs am Berg no geht =(
Soll wohl demnächst losgehn mit dem weißen Zeugs....
Naja, wenigstens hat Canyon dann Zeit mein neuen Hobel zu liefern...


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. November 2015)

Ich hätte für nächstes Jahr ne Tourenidee, die mir am Wochenende beim Blick vom Geißkopf gen Arber kam.
Kennt die Tour jemand? lohnenswert? 
Wären so um die 31km.


----------



## flockmann (16. November 2015)

....bin in der Gegend mal die 8Tausender Tour gefahren...war nett..allerdings würde ich die Tour nicht unbedingt weiterempfehlen da man zeitweise nur Stichtrails auf einen Gipfel fährt/schiebt nur um den Tausender mitzunehmen...Da gabs schon bessere Touren. Ob das auch bei der 12tausender Tour so ist ???
Das Angebot mit der gemeinsamen Tour nehme ich gerne an....Amberg kenne ich noch nicht aus der Bikeperspektive...aber zum wandern schon nett ;-)
Immer gerne mal dabei!!!!
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. November 2015)

Klingt nicht so sonderlich toll. :-/ Die 8 Tausender-Tour ist eigentlich die selbe nur eben 4 Gipfel weniger, genauer von Eck bis Großer Arber. 
Naja...mal gucken nächstes Jahr, man braucht ja paar mehr Punkte auf der To-Do 

In der Amberger Gegend gibt's auch paar nette Touren bzw Trails, zwar weng weng anspruchsvolles aber sehr genüssliches


----------



## Felger (17. November 2015)

flockmann schrieb:


> ....bin in der Gegend mal die 8Tausender Tour gefahren...war nett..allerdings würde ich die Tour nicht unbedingt weiterempfehlen da man zeitweise nur Stichtrails auf einen Gipfel fährt/schiebt nur um den Tausender mitzunehmen...Da gabs schon bessere Touren. Ob das auch bei der 12tausender Tour so ist ???
> Das Angebot mit der gemeinsamen Tour nehme ich gerne an....Amberg kenne ich noch nicht aus der Bikeperspektive...aber zum wandern schon nett ;-)
> Immer gerne mal dabei!!!!
> Grüsse vom Flo


bei der 12tausender siehts nicht recht anders aus - aber kann man mal machen. schöne ecken dabei - muss mann aber nicht per rad mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (17. November 2015)

Danke für die Einschätzung 
Werd ich mir mal übern Winter überlegen.


----------



## HTWolfi (17. November 2015)

flockmann schrieb:


> … da man zeitweise nur Stichtrails auf einen Gipfel fährt/schiebt nur um den Tausender mitzunehmen...


Dass man (fast) alle Gipfel auf dem Höhenzug mit nimmt, ist ja das Markenzeichen dieser Tour. Der Name »12 Tausender« kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. So gesehen ist der Routenverlauf eigentlich ziemlich logisch. An echte »Stichtrails« kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

Die Schiebe-/Tragestücke verleihen der Tour doch erst Charakter. Sollte man sich halt vorher schon mal darauf einstellen, dass da einiges nicht fahrbar ist. Ist ja vom Grundsatz her ein Wanderweg und kein Radweg. 

Mit dem Bike würde ich die Süd-Nord Variante favorisieren. Zu Fuß oder mit Schneeschuhen finde ich die Nord-Süd Richtung spannender.


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. November 2015)

Genau das finde ich eben reizvoll, dass man die Gipfel alle mitnimmt und schön entlang dem Höhenzug fährt.
Naja, mal schauen nächste Saison. Denke aber, dass ichs mal probieren werde


----------



## thecuberider (20. November 2015)

können wir schon mal machen, die Einschätzungen hier würde ich auch so teilen. Das is ein Kammweg, hier gehts hauptsächlich ums Anschlagen an die Gipfelkreuze und ordentlich schnapseln  12 Gipfel = 12 Schnapserl, würde ich mir guuuut überlegen ;-) Alternativ auch sehr empfehlenswert als Bayerwald-X: der Pandurensteig. Landschaftlich auch wirklich interessant, fast 100% Trails. 

BTW: wer noch nicht gewählt aber gern möchte - Fahrrad.de sucht noch bis 23.11. Euren Lieblingsbikeblog --> Zwischenstand hier: http://www.fahrrad.de/info/top-fahrrad-blogs-2015/


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. November 2015)

Deal! 
Puuuh...das wird ne derbe Tour  

Pandurensteig hab ich noch nicht gehört. Muss ich direkt mal recherchieren 
12 Tausender hab ich von einem Local empfohlen bekommen, Lieferant dessen Vertreter in Bodenmais wohnt.


----------



## thecuberider (21. November 2015)

Bayerwaldbike bietet das zB geguidet als 3-Tages-Aktion. Muß man aber ned, das is ein gut beschilderter Fernwanderweg, bestens geeignet als gemütlicher Bayerwald-X. Einfach dem "Säbel"-Symbol hinterherfahren. Die anderen zwei lohnenswerten Durchquerungen wären die Goldsteigrouten, einmal Süd- und Nordvariante. Die südliche ist die einfachere, die durchquert den vorderen Woid und nimmt dabei auch die ganzen Highlights wie Hirschenstein und Geißkopf mit. Die nördliche ist die Hardcore, die verläuft konsequent am Hauptkamm - echtes Alpen-X-Training. Beide sind auch perfekt ausgeschildert (gelbes Wanderwegsymbol auf weißem Untergrund). Gibt natürlich noch viel mehr solcher Fernwege (Baierweg, Gunthersteig, Böhmweg, blablabla), aber das wären die drei, die sich M.M. nach lohnen. Wenn der Fahrspaß ned zu kurz kommen soll würd ich den südlichen Goldsteig nehmen - viele "unserer" Touren verlaufen auf dem Wanderweg, der ist fast immer eine Garantie für Trailspaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (21. November 2015)

Hab grad schon ein wenig gschaut. Ist ne Überlegung wert für nächstes Jahr 
Den Goldsteig in seinen Varianten kenn ich.
Bin im Frühjahr nen Teil davon am Hohen Bogen gefahren, war in dem Teil identisch mit de Baierweg. 
Zudem geht der auch bei mir zuhause nicht allzuweit entfernt vorbei. 

Seh schon, die To-Do für nächstes Jahr wird ziemlich voll


----------



## thecuberider (22. November 2015)

ok, wir erwarten eine ordentlich Fotostory ;-) Achtung bei Planung Goldsteig Hauptkammvariante: Thema Nationalpark. Hinweis Ende, Prost. Schade, das des heuer ned geklappt hat mit der Schnuppertour.


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. November 2015)

Ich werd meinen Haus und Hoffotografen für ordentliche Fotos engagieren und mein Denkzentrum zu Höchstleistungen verdammen. 
Nationalpark werd ich generell eher meiden, man muss es ja nicht herausfordern. 

Nächstes Jahr wirds schon klappen. Da bin ich zuversichtlich


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. November 2015)

Puuuh...glaub die Saison am Bayerwald-König ist dann mal vorbei 


....oder holt die Fatties raus, etza geht's Schnee-Radln


----------



## derwaaal (23. November 2015)

-7,5°C? Wie hoch ist denn das genau? Am Gipfel?
Im Schnee macht's doch doppelt Spaß! Ok, die Höhenmeter nich so ...


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. November 2015)

Ist eine der Gipfel-Cams mit Schwenk in Richtung Norden, frag mich aber nicht, wo genau die hängt 
Eben, aber rauf wird's noch härter ...


----------



## derwaaal (24. November 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Eben, aber rauf wird's noch härter ...


----------



## Brixton (30. November 2015)

flockmann schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Einschätzungen....das hilft mir weiter. Ich tu mich immer sehr schwer mich selber einzuschätzen was für Schwierigkeitsstufen ich fahren kann. Demnach ist S2 gut machbar und macht auch Spass. Dann sollte ich mich demnächstmal an eine S3 Stelle ranwagen....solange der Winter noch auf sich warten lässt.
> Grüsse vom Flo


Dann Probier dich halt an der DH und der Evil Eye. 
War jetzt wegen paar Brüchen und ner Matschmilz halbes Jahr auf Zwangspause und jetzt schneit es heuer jetzt schon alles ein. Katastrophe... Irgendwann Kauf ich mir Langlauf Ski...


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. November 2015)

Brixton schrieb:


> Irgendwann Kauf ich mir Langlauf Ski...



Nicht irgendwann, jetzt 
Dann bist nächste Saison fit für's Rad. (hab die selbe Überlegung )


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Dezember 2015)

Ist des nervig.. Zum langlaufen liegt net genug Schnee am Arber und fürs Radl zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (9. Dezember 2015)

Ach was, das gehd scho! 
Hab mir vorgenommen, heuer nochmal in der Gegend zu biken, also !


----------



## thecuberider (9. Dezember 2015)

Ey, ned jammern, foahrn! Muass ja ned ausgerechnet der Schneefänger Arber sein, fahr den Hirschenstein an. Aktuell dürfte ganz oben ein Hauch Puderzucker liegen und batzig isses sicher, aber a bissal wos geht oiwei dad da Waidler song. Würde mir morgen die webcam vom Landshuter Haus (Oberbreitenau) nochmal anschaun, wieviel Schnee heute gefallen ist. Die Webcam liegt auf ca. 1000m, da kann man sehr gut einschätzen wieviel Schnee auf den 1000er Gipfeln entlang der A3 liegt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Dezember 2015)

Hab fürs Wochenende evtl Geißkopf im Auge, bissl hochtreten und Flow fahren etc. 
Vorausgsetzt die Erkältung verschwindet 

Übrigens hat der Arber ne neue Homepage. Sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, nur das MTB-Angebot ist noch ausbaufähig


----------



## mfux (9. Dezember 2015)

Hab zZ leider kein Bike, sonst wär i dabei gewesen!


----------



## thecuberider (9. Dezember 2015)

Also ich persönlich hoffe, die Arberbergbahnen schlafen MTB-technisch schön weiter, da wärs ggf. vorbei mit Wanderwege runterbrettern. Schon jetzt sieht man am Gipfel die ersten Verbotsschilder :-(


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub im Woid ist es, wie unweit vo mir im Fichtelgebirge, die Entscheider san betagte Herren und bestenfalls selber Wanderer und verkennen das Potenzial  Wobei sich am Ochsenkopf nächstes Jahr was tun soll und neue Strecken für uns freigegeben werden, hört man zumindest.

Aber außerhalb vom Geißkopf kann ich auf Aufstiegshilfen auch verzichten, hab inzwischen erkannt, dass bergab-brettern nicht alles ist und die Kombination aus eigenem Aufstieg und belohnender Abfahrt mehr als befriedigend ist.

@mfux: Hab leider momentan a ner n Freerider. Mein neus Strive braucht noch bis Februar...


----------



## Brixton (9. Dezember 2015)

Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Webcam am Landshuter Haus gut als Hinweis geht um den ersten Schnee. Wenns aber schon paar mal geschneit hat bleibt er deutlich länger im Wald liegen als auf der offenen Stelle am La-Haus. Sind noch jedes Jahr öfters radl tragend durch den Schnee weil wir meinten es müsste gut gehen.
Jetzt könnten die Trails noch frei sein und ein Versuch wär es wert im GK-Bereich.


----------



## thecuberider (9. Dezember 2015)

dito, so isses. Für den Saisonstart taugt die webcam nix, da der Riegelsattel schattig dann meist noch voll Schnee liegt; zudem werden die Forststraßen, die man fürn Uphill oft braucht im Winter als Loipe benutzt und der betonharte Schnee bleibt dann da noch Wochen im Schatten liegen. So weit die Theorie... So bin ich heuer zum Saisonstart auch schon mal durch den Schnee gerutscht - war recht amüsant, weil links und rechts neben der Betonstraße alles schön grün war, nur nicht da, wo ich raufradeln wollte   siehe Foto, Blick bitte zwischen die Bäume


----------



## Brixton (9. Dezember 2015)

So ist es. Die Trails sind dann von den Wanderern auch oftmals Bombenhart getreten. 
Ich sags immer wieder. Schnee ja, aber wenigstens die Bikeparks könnte es aussparen mit dem Zeugs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (9. Dezember 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ich glaub im Woid ist es, wie unweit vo mir im Fichtelgebirge, die Entscheider san betagte Herren und bestenfalls selber Wanderer und verkennen das Potenzial  Wobei sich am Ochsenkopf nächstes Jahr was tun soll und neue Strecken für uns freigegeben werden, hört man zumindest.
> 
> Aber außerhalb vom Geißkopf kann ich auf Aufstiegshilfen auch verzichten, hab inzwischen erkannt, dass bergab-brettern nicht alles ist und die Kombination aus eigenem Aufstieg und belohnender Abfahrt mehr als befriedigend ist.
> 
> @mfux: Hab leider momentan a ner n Freerider. Mein neus Strive braucht noch bis Februar...


wobei am Arber hättens evtl. noch das zusätzliche Problem wegen Naturschutzgebiet und so...und ja, ich mag den Bikepark-Trubel eigentlich gar ned, bzw. am schönsten ist der FlowCountryTrail Montags ;-) 2,3 mal gemütlich hochtreten, dafür hat man den Trail dann für sich alleine...außer Diddies Schubkarre steht im Weg ;-) so sahs zB vor ca. 2 Wochen aus:


----------



## mfux (9. Dezember 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Mein neus Strive braucht noch bis Februar...


  Optimist, waa!?


----------



## schwed1 (9. Dezember 2015)

Servus,
Kann man sich bei euch evt. Bei einer Tour mal anschließen. Wenn ja wie vereinbart ihr eure Touren. Komm zwar nicht direkt aus der Gegend, sondern aus dem altmühltal. Ist aber immer noch besser erreichbar wie die Alpen. 

Gruß


----------



## thecuberider (9. Dezember 2015)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Kann man sich bei euch evt. Bei einer Tour mal anschließen. Wenn ja wie vereinbart ihr eure Touren. Komm zwar nicht direkt aus der Gegend, sondern aus dem altmühltal. Ist aber immer noch besser erreichbar wie die Alpen.
> 
> Gruß


Hiho!
1.Ja
2.
a) Na, hier zum Beispiel ;-)
b) vorschlagsweise auch auf woidriders.eu, im Forum schreib ich ab und zu Schnuppertouren aus
c) Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/woidridersworldwide/
d) email, PN, etc. Eigentlich wurscht. Aber ich tippe mal, daß Du hier im MTB-News-Forum die meisten ortskundigen Waidlerbiker erreichst. Der Woidriders-Blog is bei weitem nicht so lebendig.


----------



## schwed1 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ok Danke. Hoffe dass es ab und an passt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Dezember 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Optimist, waa!?



Was bleibt mir anders übrig? 
Was Canyon heuer betreibt ist der Wahnsinn...wenigstens bin ich einer von wenigen, wie es scheint, der eine Entschädigung in Form eines 100€-Accessoire Gutscheins bekommt ...

NSG kommt am Arber natürlich hinzu, von daher wird dort wenig passieren.
Aber gäbe sicher noch Berge mit Potenzial, die dieses Problem nicht haben. Ich denke da z.B. an den Hohen Bogen. Die haben meines Wissens eh schon bissl was in Action-Sport Richtung und da würde es natürlich hervorragend dazupassen 

So alleine für sich ist der Flow schon sehr gut 
Leider werd ich montags nie hinkommen dank geregelten Arbeitszeiten...und wenn dann montags frei ist, will ich künftig eher Touren an den anderen Gipfeln fahren, um fit zu werden. Am Geißkopf bin ich eh oft genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (10. Dezember 2015)

Samstag Geißkopf wird gecancelt...Wetter soll wohl nicht so prickelnd werden und zu 100 % bin i no net wieder fit...


----------



## thecuberider (10. Dezember 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ich denke da z.B. an den Hohen Bogen. Die haben meines Wissens eh schon bissl was in Action-Sport Richtung und da würde es natürlich hervorragend dazupassen



Am Hohen Bogen wäre für 2016 Trailscouting geplant für die Aufnahme ins Tourenarchiv. Gibts hier Ortskundige, die ihr Wissen weitergeben möchten? Hilfreich wären konkrete gps-Daten oder Guiding-Angebote. Hoher Bogen vermutlich auch beim Wandervolk sehr beliebt?


----------



## Voltage_FR (10. Dezember 2015)

Bin beim Scouting dabei.  

War im Frühjahr mal dorten, da gibt's schon bisschen was.
Wandervolk war an den beiden Tagen wenig unterwegs, aber ich glaub generell ist es schon beliebt.
Gänzlich sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber die NATO-Base kann man wohl auch besichtigen und die Türme besteigen


----------



## Brixton (10. Dezember 2015)

Nato-base  Ich denke grade an Ligurien


----------



## thecuberider (10. Dezember 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> da gibt's schon bisschen was.


gehts evtl. auch bissl genauer?  ich LIEBE solche Hinweise  wie auch detailierte Tourenbeschreibungen auf gps-tour.info u.ä.: "Tolle Tour". "2010 mit Günni gefahren". "1251hm, 30km. Hat Spaß gemacht".  Hast Du da was aufgezeichnet, analog auf ner Wanderkarte oder digital auf gps-Gerät oder so??


----------



## Voltage_FR (10. Dezember 2015)

Brixton schrieb:


> Nato-base  Ich denke grade an Ligurien


Nicht nur du. Konnte so auch n paar Spezln vo mir sehr neidisch machen, bis sie kapiert haben, dass ich nicht in Finale bin  

Ich bin einen Teil vom Goldsteig gefahren, der in dem Bereich deckungsgleich mit dem Baierweg ist.
Allerdings nur vllt 4km. Sind mit'm Auto zur Diensthütte, weil da der Wanderparkplatz ist - fast am Berg oben :O - und dann Richtung Hohenbogenhaus bzw Nato-Türme.

Mein hilfreichstes Tool sind die Karten vom Ministerium  www.geoportal.bayern.de


----------



## Brixton (11. Dezember 2015)

Weis jemand obs lohnt den FC morgen anzusteuern von der schneelage her?


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab da mal ein wenig Recherche betrieben 

Der Hohe Bogen steht ja noch auf der Woidrider To-Do.
Hab eben mal eine Wanderkarte von Neukirchen gefunden, die zwar wenig aussagt, aber vllt doch erste Anhaltspunkte für Trails liefert. 
Scheint schon ein älteres Semester zu sein, aber muss ja nichts schlechtes heißen! 

Ich bin im Frühjahr den Weg von der Diensthütte gen Hohenbogen Berghaus gefahren, also den N3.
Offensichtlich wäre eine Kombination von dem N3 und N10 nach oben nicht verkehrt.

Sollte die Wetterlage nach den Feiertagen eine Fahrt zulassen, bin ich glatt geneigt es mal auszuprobieren.
Hab von 24.12.bis 06.01. Urlaub und muss ja was sinnvolles tun


----------



## derwaaal (15. Dezember 2015)

Wie sind denn aktuell die Schneebedingungen im Bayerwald?
Es soll ja jetzt nochmal wärmer werden.
Lohnt sich da die über zweistündige Anfahrt aus der Nürnberger Gegend?
Ok, Woid lohnt sich immer, ich weiß, aber wenn es nur schlammt bin ich geneigt hier zu bleiben, a bissl Feuchtigkeit ist dagegen ok.

Danke!


----------



## Voltage_FR (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub abgesehen vom Arber, wo doch ein wenig Schnee liegt bzw Schneereste wohl eher, siehts an sich ganz gut aus. 

Die "Hoher Bogen" Recherche geht heute weiter, wobei sich ein möglicher Abfahrtsweg schon mal als mega Forst-Highway herausgestellt hat 
Alternativen sind aber schon in Prüfung und werden abends eingängiger angschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (16. Dezember 2015)

War gestern abend auch wieder mit Lämpchen unterwegs bis 1.100 Hm. Alles gut zu fahren. 
Nicht anders als im November oder April.


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Dezember 2015)

Also bis auf die Pisten siehts recht grün aus


----------



## thecuberider (17. Dezember 2015)

Bis gestern wars bestimmt super zu fahrn, jetzt kommt halt Matsche dazu und das trocknet jetzt nur noch sehr langsam ab. Kann man also, aber 2h würd ich dafür ned mitm Auto anfahrn ;-) Hey, Beni! Hab noch keinen Artikel von Dir aufm Blog entdeckt...wasndalosmanno!?


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. Dezember 2015)

Matsche ist doch super  

Ganz einfach, da denkste die Woche hast abends Zeit was zu schreiben und nach und nach tröpfeln die verdrängten Termine rein  
Aber kommt noch vor Weihnachten


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. Dezember 2015)

Artikel ist online. Kritik und Anregungen jederzeit willkommen 
http://woidriders.eu/?p=2874


----------



## thecuberider (17. Dezember 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Artikel ist online. Kritik und Anregungen jederzeit willkommen
> http://woidriders.eu/?p=2874


hab mich schon ein bisserl am Brainstorming beteiligt


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab ich gestern abend noch kurz gesehen. Werd ich mir am Wochenende bei Gelegenheit anschauen 
Der Hohe Bogen scheint sehr ergiebig


----------



## derwaaal (18. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Tipps! (sry für Verspätung)


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Dezember 2015)

Habts as scho gheart?
Der ausbleibende Schnee hat die Verantwortlichen am Geißkopf dazu bewogen wieder für uns Biker aufzumachen ab 25.12. 
Das heißt ich werd einen Tag Trails scouten am Hohen Bogen und einen den Bikepark rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (20. Dezember 2015)

War gestern oben am gk. War inklusive Shuttles scho was los. Werden Dienstag an Arber mal wieder anpacken.


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Dezember 2015)

Glaub ich sofort. Ich habs auch für nen Fehler gehalten, dass die nach dem einen Wochenende mit ein bisschen Schnee sofort zu gemacht haben.
Prognosen waren ja eher so, dass kein weiterer Schnee kommt 

Uns solls recht sein, könn ma länger radln. 
Viel Spaß am Arber und bitte berichten, wies aktuell ist. Fahrplan fürn Urlaub sieht Geißkopf, Hohen Bogen und noch eine Tour vor.
Bei gutem Wetter evtl nochmal die Hochfalltour


----------



## jony1515 (20. Dezember 2015)

Das ich während des Weihnachtsurlaubes im Woid zu so nem geilen Biketag komme hätte ich auch nicht erwartet 

Überlege auch noch zum GK zu fahren. Weis jemand bescheid ob sie nur am 25. offen haben und oder dann länger bis es wirklich mal schneit und hat jemand Informationen zum Zustand der Strecken und welche Strecken offen haben.


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Dezember 2015)

> *Der Winter lässt auf sich warten...*
> *...wir machen das Beste draus:*
> 
> *Bleibt das Wetter weiterhin ohne Eis und Schnee, sind ab 25.12.2015 - 9:00 Uhr der Sessellift sowie mehrere Bikestrecken des Bikeparks geöffnet!*
> *Mehr Infos über die geöffneten Strecken und die weiteren Öffnungstage findet ihr hier und auf Facebook.*


Das steht direkt auf bikepark.net, also der Geißkopf Homepage.
Mehr steht da aktuell leider nicht. 
Zustand der Strecken war zum Ende hin ok.


----------



## Brixton (20. Dezember 2015)

Unser Standard runde am Arber startet in Bodenmais. Hoch zur Chamer Hütte, über kleinen Arber Richtung Heugstatt und dann entweder über großen Arber über Rissloch oder den Trail von der Chamer Hütte Richtung Rissloch.
Hat wer ne Alternative zur Risslochabfahrt?


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Dezember 2015)

Brixton schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Alternative zur Risslochabfahrt?



Hochfall-Trail 
Den bin ich im November gefahren. Richtiges Sahnestück! 

Und was auch ziemlich gut sein soll ist der Heugstatt/Schareben-Trail - 11km Abfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (21. Dezember 2015)

Bis heugstatt kenne ich die Ecke gut. Evtl. kombiniere ich mit der Heugstatt/Schareben-Trail den kleinen Arber mit Hoffnung auf schönes Panorama.


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Dezember 2015)

Würde sich ja super anbieten 
Panorama wäre schon cool.
Als ich oben war, war die Sichtweite ca. 50 Meter und die Bäume tropfnass...war nicht  so prickelnd, aber für die Stimmung auf Bildern halt super


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Dezember 2015)

Und? Warts unterwegs? 

Hab einen Nachtrag zum Hohen Bogen.
Im Sommer ist es wirklich lohnenswert, denn auf einem der Abhörtürme ist eine Aussichtsplattform   http://sektor-f.de/
Leider ist in meinen Augen der Preis dafür deftig, da man aktuell nur auf den Turm hochkann. Aber einmal geht das schon


----------



## Brixton (23. Dezember 2015)

Bin am Weg


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Dezember 2015)

Traumhaft heute am Arber. Hab vorhin d'Webcam angschaut 
Will auch, aber muss noch bis 16:00 Stellung halten...


----------



## Brixton (23. Dezember 2015)

Sind über kleinen Arber,- Enzian,-Heugstattgipfel dann denn scharebentrail 5 und dann in der Mitte rüber zum hochfalltrail. Sehr gut gewesen aber am kleinen Arber schlug das Wetter kurz extrem in Sturm und Nieselregen über für 30 min. Der 5er ist ein schöner Flow Kanal über lange Stücke!


----------



## thecuberider (23. Dezember 2015)

Falls es was hilft wg. Abwechslung und so: Alternative vom Großen Arber runter: http://woidriders.eu/?p=2580
Einfach an dem Traileinstieg an der Treppe (Arbersteig) einmal um 180 Grad drehen und über das Geländer steigen. Wenn man dann genau hinsieht erkennt man den alten, schmalen Wanderweg auch gleich. Der wird an der Forststraße kurz unterbrochen, geht aber ein paar Meter weiter gleich wieder weiter, muß man ein bisserl genau schaun weil da keine Taferl sind. Der Trail ist im oberen Bereich sehr schwer fahrbar, wird dann leichter. Endet kurz unterhalb der Chamer Hütte, von da nach Belieben weiter ;-)


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Dezember 2015)

Übers Geländer? 
Na sollte aber grad eher kein Ranger unterwegs sein, oder?


----------



## thecuberider (24. Dezember 2015)

soweit ich weiß gibts am Arber nur partiell sog. Naturschutzgebiete - logisch, weil ja sogar Skipisten usw. Die Ranger sieht man eigentlich nur im Nationalparkgebiet. Die Geländer werdens halt aufgestellt ham damit die Seilbahntouristen ned alles da oben zertrampeln. Der Wanderweg wird von kundigen offensichtlich auch rege benutzt, insofern hätt ich da jetzt keine Naturschutzbedenken. An der Arberwand runter zB bitte nicht, da brütet der Wanderfalke. Achso! So gesehen: der brave Mountainbiker dürfte dann ggf. auch nicht übers Rißloch runter - ab dem Rißlochfall (grünes Taferl!) offiziell ebenfalls Naturschutzgebiet^^ aber genug mit dem Zeigefinger rumgefuchtelt, wenn da Familien mit plärrenden Kindern Steine schmeißen und Äste abbrechen, dann gehn auch noch ein paar Gummireifen, oder ;-)


----------



## Brixton (24. Dezember 2015)

Meinst du mit leichtem Teil den Panoramaweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecuberider (24. Dezember 2015)

Brixton schrieb:


> Meinst du mit leichtem Teil den Panoramaweg?


Nein. Mir wurde der Trail von einem Einheimischen als "der alte Wanderweg" vorgestellt, und wie gesagt gibts da keine offizielle Beschilderung bis er unterhalb der Chamer Hütte eben wieder in den Goldsteig ("Panoramaweg") mündet. Ggf. gerne den Blogbeitrag (s. link oben) durchschaun, vllt. sagen Dir die Bilder ja was wenn Du ihn schon kennst. Falls nicht: try it out ;-) is ned besonders lang aber gute Alternative da keine Wanderer und schöne, herausfordernde Schlüsselstellen drin.


----------



## Brixton (24. Dezember 2015)

War da mal beim Pipi hinten. Weis schon was du meinst aber dachte nicht, dass das wo anschließt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Dezember 2015)

thecuberider schrieb:


> aber genug mit dem Zeigefinger rumgefuchtelt, wenn da Familien mit plärrenden Kindern Steine schmeißen und Äste abbrechen, dann gehn auch noch ein paar Gummireifen, oder ;-)



Du sagst es! 
Schön grüßen, nicht mit blockiertem Hinterrad runter und es sollte sich gut ausgehen mitnander 
Hatte bisher nur bei einer Tour regen Wandervolk-Verkehr und es waren alle freundlich und auch sehr angetan davon, dass wir über Rissloch mim Velo runter sind 

Bin nur am Osser schon mal drauf hingewiesen worden vom Hüttenwirt bzw wars wohl eher ein Angestellter, dass  man da vorsichtig sein sollte mit den Rangern.


----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Bin nur am Osser schon mal drauf hingewiesen worden vom Hüttenwirt bzw wars wohl eher ein Angestellter, dass man da vorsichtig sein sollte mit den Rangern.


Hehe, bin ja sonst nur interessierter Mitleser hier, aber da wüsst ich doch gerne mehr darüber, bist du den Osser mal von ganz oben abgefahren?
Nur so, weil mir das in  “extremeren“ Zeiten immer so im Kopf rumgespukt ist, ich seither aber nur noch mit Kids zum Wandern da war und es mir glaub mittlerweile auch nimmer (zu-)trauen würd.
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Brixton (26. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwer hat vor nem Jahr mal geschrieben er wäre in der BW-Zeit dort öfters zum Marsch gewesen. Der hat Bilder eingestellt und eine rundtour vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Dezember 2015)

Bin die Tour der Woidrider nachgfahren 
Die Abfahrt nach Lohberg ist mir auch lange im Kopf gewesen, die sind wir als Bergmarsch hoch.
Oben ist es unmöglich zu fahren, aber wird dann besser. Rappelt gscheid, aber macht Spaß. 
Zum Schluss gibt's sogar fast noch Flow 

Bessere Alternative wäre eventuell nach Lambach über Kleinen Osser und Osserwiesen, aber soweit ichs in Erinnerung hab, geht's da bald in Forst-Highways über..


----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2015)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Oben ist es unmöglich zu fahren


Danke ,kann jetzt wieder besser schlafen . Mir ging's vor allem um das Trial-Stück “ganz oben“ von der bewirtschafteten Hütte runter zur Rettungshütte mit dem “Hubschrauber-Landeplatz“


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Dezember 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Danke ,kann jetzt wieder besser schlafen . Mir ging's vor allem um das Trial-Stück “ganz oben“ von der bewirtschafteten Hütte runter zur Rettungshütte mit dem “Hubschrauber-Landeplatz“



Freut mich zur inneren Ruhe beigetragen zu haben  

Wobei...
Wies da ausschaut, müsste ich mal checken.
Bin genau in die andere Richtung


----------



## Brixton (27. Dezember 2015)

Morgen wer wo um hirschenstein oder Arber (ggf. mit Nachtritt) unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fgh789 (27. Dezember 2015)

ich bin morgen am geisskopf mal das propain testen!


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. Dezember 2015)

@veraono : Hab eben mal meinen Dad gefragt, der ist oft im Bayrischen Wald zum wandern unterwegs und kennt sich am Osser aus.
Vom Gipfel aus Richtung Kleiner Arber über die Osserwiesen geht n Trail, danach gibt's immer wieder mal Trailstücke und viele Forstwege.
Aufstieg von Lambach aus über Teerstraße und Forstwege leichter möglich.


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. Dezember 2015)

Das nächste Ziel für 2016 steht auch schon. Kaitersberg.
Hab auch schon ne GPX von nem Spezl bekommen, der da gestern mit einem Local unterwegs war und die Abfhrten waren laut ihm erste Sahne ;€


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. Dezember 2015)

Eventuell dreh ich am Samstag ne kleine Erkundungsrunde am Hohen Bogen, falls das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt 

Guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## Brixton (31. Dezember 2015)

War heute am hirschenstein. Mühlgraben bin ich schon 2 oder 3 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren. Wie toll der früher war und wie fad der heute ist :-( 
Wenns Wetter passt mach ma am we auch wieder ne runde aber er sagt nicht so fein...


----------



## Custom Waidler (9. Januar 2016)

Brixton schrieb:


> War heute am hirschenstein. Mühlgraben bin ich schon 2 oder 3 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren. Wie toll der früher war und wie fad der heute ist :-(
> Wenns Wetter passt mach ma am we auch wieder ne runde aber er sagt nicht so fein...




Wie meinst du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (9. Januar 2016)

Ja der Trail ist nach wie vor unverändert aber irgendwie gibt er mir nichts mehr ab.


----------



## veraono (6. Februar 2016)

Hey, nachdem ich morgen so ganz unerwartet Strohwitwer bin überlege ich gerade, ob ich mich spontan von Rgbg. auf den Weg in den Bayerwald machen soll. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob hier jemand sagen kann wie so die Schnee-/Trail-Lage aktuell so ist.
Wetter soll ja wieder Top werden aber wenn ich die Temperaturen und die Webcam vom Arber anschau, dann drängt sich mir unweigerlich der Eindruck auf: für Ski zu warm, fürs Bike zu matschig/zuviel Schnee 
Jemand einen Tip/Einschätzung?
Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Brixton (6. Februar 2016)

Alles voll Schnee...
Hab schon Entzug.


----------



## veraono (6. Februar 2016)

Danke, hab's stark befürchtet. 
Zum Ski fahrn ists dann wiederum zu warm.
Dann bleib ich in Rgbg. und dreh hier ne Runde da ist's wenigstens nur weng Matschig. 
Grüße


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Februar 2016)

veraono schrieb:


> Dann bleib ich in Rgbg. und dreh hier ne Runde da ist's wenigstens nur weng Matschig.
> Grüße



Bessere Entscheidung 
Bis man im Woid wieder fahren kann, wird noch 1-2 Monate dauern, je nachdem, wo du fahren willst


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Februar 2016)

Brixton schrieb:


> Hab schon Entzug.



Bist nicht der einige...
Zum Glück war gestern das Wetter top und ich konnt lokal ne Runde drehn 

@veraono: Regensburg komm ich gerne mal vorbei auf ne Runde  Gruß aus Amberg


----------



## veraono (7. Februar 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> @veraono: Regensburg komm ich gerne mal vorbei auf ne Runde  Gruß aus Amberg


Sehr gerne , ich persönlich komm allerdings mittlerweile leider nur noch sehr sporadisch zum Radln aber mit bissl Glück geht was `zammen.
War heute mal wieder ganz hin und weg, was für schöne Trails es hier doch gibt. Des ist der Vorteil wenn man fast nie zum Fahren kommt,  da is dann Zuhause rumfahren so wie Urlaub .


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Februar 2016)

Kenn nur ein paar Trails in der Gegend bei Maria Ort und Sinzing, aber die sind wirklich fein 

Das stimmt, ging mir gestern auch so 
Hoff, dass bald mein neues Rad kommt, damit ich dieses Feeling öfter hab


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Bessere Entscheidung
> Bis man im Woid wieder fahren kann, wird noch 1-2 Monate dauern, je nachdem, wo du fahren willst



na ... Fatbike und man muss net in den Dreck.
Freitag Hirschenstein  ... liegt aber mehr Schnee als es das Bild vermuten lässt. Wanderweg zum schuhfleck ging ganz gut.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Kenn nur ein paar Trails in der Gegend bei Maria Ort und Sinzing, aber die sind wirklich fein
> 
> Das stimmt, ging mir gestern auch so
> Hoff, dass bald mein neues Rad kommt, damit ich dieses Feeling öfter hab



Regensburg is eher Hardtailgebiet ... da kannst so geil und agil um die Ecken fliegen damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Februar 2016)

Stimmt, mitm Hardtail könnts da ordentlich fetzen! 
Muss ich mir doch noch eins zulegen bzw zwei. In Sinzing ist auch ein netter Dirtpark 

Oh..und Fatbike auch noch. Puuuh, da wirds eng im Keller 

Bin aber momentan erstmal zufrieden, dass mein Canyon Strive endlich gekommen ist.
Etza bin ich bereit für Woid-Missionen


----------



## User85319 (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich denke mal hier gibt es ein paar kompetente Ansprechpartner für mein Anliegen 

Ich hätte über meinen Arbeitgeber demnächst ggf. die Möglichkeit, meinen Arbeitsplatz ins schöne Zwiesel zu verlagern, habe jedoch noch ein paar Zweifel.

Was wäre denn der "perfekte" Ausgangsort in der Region um Zwiesel für anspruchsvolle MTB Touren (Stichwort "Enduro") ohne lange Anfahrswege? Oder ist man da mit Zwiesel bereits gut bedient?
Kann man als lediger Ende20er dort überhaupt glücklich werden oder überaltert die Region spürbar?
Komme aus der Region Nbg/Fürth, mtb-technisch wäre es also eine immense Verbesserung der Lebensqualität! Infrastrukturell evtl. nicht so sehr, oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?
Wer kennt sich aus? Wäre um eure Gedankengänge dankbar


----------



## tom730 (29. Februar 2016)

Zum fahren ists in und um Zwiesel top!!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Februar 2016)

Vom MTB her bist in Zwiesel ideal aufgestellt, Enduro gepackt und raus.
Gibt mehr als genug, schau mal auf www.woidriders.eu. Da sind einige Touren drin und das ist bei Leibe noch nicht alles.
Zudem haste von Zwiesel aus zwei top Bikeparks in Schlagweite mit Geißkopf und Spicak, wenns denn mal Liftunterstützt sein darf 

Was deine Fragen zum Thema Überalterung bzw les ich da auch raus fortgehen angeht, kann ich dir leider wenig sagen.
Bin quasi aus der Nachbarschaft (Amberg) und nur gerne zum biken im Woid


----------



## veraono (29. Februar 2016)

Es ist eigentlich selbsterklärend:
Zwiesel ist nicht nur zum biken Top, ist halt eine Luftkurort- Kleinststadt im Herzen des bayerischen Waldes, in der Nähe der Bundesgrenze ...
Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen
Ob das nun zu einem passt ist absolut Typ-Sache, der urbane Charakter wird hier in jedem Sinne die Welt nicht mehr verstehen , wer jedoch mit den Eigenheiten der Woidler-Seele und Mentalität kann, wem die relative Abgeschiedenheit von größeren Zivilisations-Stützpunkten weniger Nachteil ist als vielmehr der Vorzug einer dünn besiedelten urigen Landschaft, der wird hier vermutlich glücklich.


----------



## Brixton (29. Februar 2016)

Bisserl stockschiassn, fingerhakln und über mingara schimpfa soid ma woi kina   
Edit: Golf gti oder 3er BMW fahren ghert nochad a dazua!


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Februar 2016)

Also ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt net so recht vorstellen, dass man in Zwiesel glücklich wird wenn man vorher in Nürnberg gelebt hat.

Zwiesel ist nahe dem Ende der Welt. In der nahen Umgebung is quasi nix. 
Die Berge auf der Ostseite sind Nationalpark, also hast dort mitm Radl "eigentlich" nichts dort zu suchen. 
Mountainbiken ist aber natürlich schee dort und hast auch viele Möglichkeiten. So ne Tour vom Arber übern Hennenkobel bis nach Zwiesel hat scho was. Bist zwischen zwei Bikeparks ...  Mit der Waldbahn kannst dir einfach einige Touren erschließen ... 

Bin vom nordoberpfälzischen Ende der Welt nach Rgbg gekommen und seitdem fällts mir scho auf das es daheim aufm Land scho anders is . Kannst dir eigentlich nur anschauen und dann entscheiden ob du dort zurecht kommst, weil das ist halt scho echt "Land" oder auch Provinz dort, was aber nicht schlecht sein muss.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Februar 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Stimmt, mitm Hardtail könnts da ordentlich fetzen!
> Muss ich mir doch noch eins zulegen bzw zwei. In Sinzing ist auch ein netter Dirtpark
> 
> Oh..und Fatbike auch noch. Puuuh, da wirds eng im Keller
> ...



hehe dann könn mer mal ne Strivertour machen


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Februar 2016)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe dann könn mer mal ne Strivertour machen



Sehr gerne!  
Langsam werd i warm damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Februar 2016)

ich habs noch gar net


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. März 2016)

Oh...Wielange Solls no dauern?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2016)

nur ne woche ... is aber egal jetz bei dem Wetter  ... first ride wird wohl eher in südtirol werden und net im bayerwald


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. März 2016)

Gestern das erste Mal in Woid gewagt.
Dad war letzte Woche dort und meinte, dass schon gehen müsste. Naja, scheinbar war der an einem anderen Hohenbogen unterwegs 

Pi mal Daumen in zwei Wochen werds ich wieder wagen.


----------



## derwaaal (22. März 2016)

schaut doch nach subba Snowbiken aus, fest gefahren is des weiße Zeug auch noch ... was will man mehr


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. März 2016)

In dem Teil von dem Trail wars wirklich ok und der Schnee griffig. 
Leider wars dann doch bald vorbei, weil der Schnee immer höher und leider auch teilweise sehr sulzig wurde, da wars dann vorbei mit dem Spaß 
Aber war trotzdem besser, als daham auf der Couch zu sitzen 

Braucht wohl noch ein paar Tage Sonne oder Regen im Woid.
Bis dahin heißts halt geduldig bleiben und in niedren Lagen Kilometer sammeln (Nürnberg, Regensburg, wo auch immer..).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fgh789 (22. März 2016)

http://www.bergfex.de/geisskopf/webcams/c6531/

Denk die seite ums Landshuterhaus sollte bald gehen!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. März 2016)

Ich werds vllt am Samstag nochmals versuchen, je nachdem, wie diese Woche es Wetter so ist.
Denke dürft doch ordentlich tauen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. März 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


>



Schnee und kurze Hosn, Respekt!


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Schnee und kurze Hosn, Respekt!



War halb so wild  Der Schnee suggeriert zwar Kälte, aber war eher sogar recht angenehm an dem Tag und mit den Schonern hatte ich ja auch noch eine nicht zu verachtende Wärmequelle


----------



## Voltage_FR (10. April 2016)

@OLB EMan : Hab im Fichtelgebirgs-Fred gseng es Strive is da? 
Schicke Kiste 

War gestern nochmal am Hohenbogen! Diesmal erfolgreicher 
Schnee nur noch in exponierten Nordhanglagen, aber nichts am Trail! 





Bei gutem Wetter kann man wohl auch auf den linken Turm rauf mit klasse Rundumsicht übern gesamten Woid


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> @OLB EMan : Hab im Fichtelgebirgs-Fred gseng es Strive is da?
> Schicke Kiste



japp


----------



## static (19. April 2016)

Mal was anderes:
Habt ihr Tipps für (Papier-) Wanderkarten vom Bayerischen Wald?
Maßstab 1:50000 oder 1:35000.
Ich mag die Karten vom Appelt Verlag sehr gerne. Leider gibt's die nur für die Gegend hier um die fränkische Schweiz.


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. April 2016)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben wir zu Hause Karten von Kompass.


----------



## J.Hahn (19. April 2016)

Ich mag die Karten vom https://www.fritsch-landkartenverlag.de recht gerne.


----------



## veraono (19. April 2016)

Habe auch Fritsch und Kompass, mir persönlich sagen die Ersteren etwas mehr zu, sind aber beide vergleichbar gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (27. April 2016)

wie siehts jetzt mit Schnee aus - die aktuelle Wetterlage ist ja  hats nochmal neu eingeschneit?


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. April 2016)

Leider siehts in höheren Lagen nochmal bescheiden aus.. Siehe hier z.B. am Arber 
Hohenbogen und Geißkopf konnte ich bereits schneefrei befahren, da kam aber auch nochmal ein wenig was runter...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2016)

wenns eucht tröstet ... im vinschgau schneits auch


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. April 2016)

Tröstet ungemein  

Man wird sehen, wies am Wochenende aussieht.
Wobei ich das kommende WE eher an Ochsenkopf wollt, die wollen wohl was verkünden bzgl Ausbau des Bikeparks


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2016)

Das am Okopf is vermutlich so einzuordnen wie der Bau der A-Line am Geisskopf


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. April 2016)

Glaub ich auch, kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass da was vorwärts gehen soll. Aber zu wünschen wärs den Leuten, die sich für die Biker dort einsetzen


----------



## derwaaal (27. April 2016)

Auf dem Foto und den verlinkten Webcams schaut's aber eher nach mind. 5cm aus, oder toischt das?


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. April 2016)

Am Arber ist sicher no wengl mehr, da wirds scho Pfingsten werden, bis wirklich befahrbar ist.
Geißkopf denk ich sollt am We wieder gehn, also ich hoffs zumindest


----------



## fgh789 (4. Mai 2016)

Ist am Samstag wer im Woid unterwegs! Wollt evtl mal Richtung dreitannenriegel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (5. Mai 2016)

I net.. 
Samstag muss i auf a Hochzeit...


----------



## Brixton (5. Mai 2016)

Waren heute am Arber. War cremig!


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. Mai 2016)

Brixton schrieb:


> Waren heute am Arber. War cremig!



Gehts scho?? Geil!!!


----------



## Brixton (6. Mai 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Hochfall-Trail
> Den bin ich im November gefahren. Richtiges Sahnestück!
> 
> Und was auch ziemlich gut sein soll ist der Heugstatt/Schareben-Trail - 11km Abfahrt


Sind ne Kombination dessen über kleinen Arber gefahren. 30 m Schnee sonst alles frei.


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Mai 2016)

Sehr geil! 
Dann werd ich wohl auch bald mal ne Tour starten. Pfingst-Wochenende vermutlich, wobei da eher der Hohenbogen erkundet wird.


----------



## Custom Waidler (6. Mai 2016)

Die Rieslochfälle ist auch ein genialer Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Mai 2016)

Riesloch sind schon ziemlich geil, wenn mans rumpelig mag


----------



## Custom Waidler (6. Mai 2016)

Was ich auch empfehlen kann ist der Flusswanderweg


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Mai 2016)

Ich will heuer mal den Golsteig fahren. Arber als Start und dann gen Bad Kötzting - gibt's als Wandertour als 12-Tausender-Tour.
Knappe 32km, whrsl Bike'n'Hike, mit einigen Höhenmetern.


----------



## Custom Waidler (6. Mai 2016)

sind wir vor 4 Jahren zu Fuß gegangen und kann ich nur empfehlen 
Start Bad Kötzting Ziel Bodenmais 
Gehzeit von 7:00 - 16:00


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Mai 2016)

Ich wills eben eher fahren und da bietet sich die andere Richtung eher an 
Kenn den Goldsteig am kleinen Arber und da ist er halt schon ziemlich schön


----------



## Brixton (6. Mai 2016)

Knapp 1300 hm. Staubtrocken. Und das war gestern...
Hinten sieht man, dass ganz leicht Schnee am kleinen Arber war. Sicher viel weg bis morgen.


----------



## fgh789 (7. Mai 2016)

Zur Information! Runter vom breitenauriegel!


----------



## Brixton (7. Mai 2016)

Bunnyhop


----------



## derwaaal (7. Mai 2016)

Whip It!


----------



## Voltage_FR (12. Mai 2016)

Pfingstmontag gehts voraussichtlich mit Cuberider gen Kaitersberg (Bad Kötzting).
Kennt da jemand was? 

Haben bisher nur so Aussagen, wie da sind paar nette Trails, aber alles recht kurz bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbii (13. Mai 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/grenzenlosbiken/posts/1734495583429740
Langsam scheint wohl immer mehr zu gehen in Bayern


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. Mai 2016)

Rabbii schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/grenzenlosbiken/posts/1734495583429740
> Langsam scheint wohl immer mehr zu gehen in Bayern



Das ist sowas, wie der Ausbau des Ochsenkopfs, das glaub ich erst, wenns wirklich soweit ist! 
Aber würde mich schon freuen. Die Gegend ist schon schön und ist nur ca. 45min von meiner Freundin weg .
Was noch dazukommt - dann hat der Geißkopf noch mehr Konkurrenz vor der Tür und muss eventuell mal wieder was machen.

Was mich doch positiv stimmt ist, dass in St. Englmar scheinbar schon investiert wird .
Wurde wohl heute eröffnet, wie eben am Radio kam.


----------



## Orangutanklaus (30. Juni 2016)

Moin,
will am Samstag mal für 5 Tage den Byerwald besuchen. Habt Ihr Pensionstipps fpür mich? Die Schaefflers habe ich schon angeschrieben aber wenn man noch ein paar Alternativen in der Hinterhand hat, wäre das nicht schlecht...


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Juni 2016)

Puuuh...leider nein.
Würde mal noch in Bodenmais oder Regen schauen, da sind bestimmt noch viele


----------



## Orangutanklaus (30. Juni 2016)

Machich.
BTW: Auch wenn ich meinen Hobel wohl mitnehmen werde - gibt's in der Umgebung gescheite Radverleiher für AM-Fullies? habe bis jetzt nur Stromer*, Quarkdosen** und Enduros/Downhiller (letztere im Bikepark) gefunden....
*E-Bikes
**Baumarkträder oder Stadtfahrräder


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Juni 2016)

Gute Frage..
Wüsste ich grade leider nix :-/


----------



## scratch_a (30. Juni 2016)

Orangutanklaus schrieb:


> Moin,
> will am Samstag mal für 5 Tage den Byerwald besuchen. Habt Ihr Pensionstipps fpür mich? Die Schaefflers habe ich schon angeschrieben aber wenn man noch ein paar Alternativen in der Hinterhand hat, wäre das nicht schlecht...



Wir waren mal da: http://www.zum-horizont.de/de/
Würden durchaus wieder hinfahren und kann es weiterempfehlen.


----------



## derwaaal (1. Juli 2016)

In Sankt Englmar gibts was


----------



## wolverine56 (8. Juli 2016)

Orangutanklaus schrieb:


> Machich.
> BTW: Auch wenn ich meinen Hobel wohl mitnehmen werde - gibt's in der Umgebung gescheite Radverleiher für AM-Fullies? habe bis jetzt nur Stromer*, Quarkdosen** und Enduros/Downhiller (letztere im Bikepark) gefunden....
> *E-Bikes
> **Baumarkträder oder Stadtfahrräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolverine56 (8. Juli 2016)

Wahrscheinlich warst du schon da aber in Deggendorf bekommst du bei Biller Bikes Stumpis und Enduro Comps zum leihen. Tolle Trailspots sind Rusel Geiskopf sowie die Hirschenstein Region zusammen mit dem Vogelsang. Arber ist auch toll aber da treiben wir Locals uns eher ungern am Wochenende rum wobei der Hochfall Trail passt, da ihn Wanderer im oberen Bereich kaum nutzen. Rieslochfall Trail ist auch ein Wanderer Hot Spot also bitte am besten nicjt am WE. Is aber sowieso eher was für Biker die auf Gardasee rumpeln stehen.


----------



## Brixton (8. Juli 2016)

Gardasee gerumpel lässt dein Profilbild aber auch erkennen


----------



## Orangutanklaus (9. Juli 2016)

Also:
Sind in den Schäfflerstuben untergekommen - gut & günstig und empfehlenswert (unter 30€ pro Nase und auf Wunsch HP für kleines Geld).
Geographisch gut geeignet für's Toben im Park. Als Ausgangsroute für Touren ging es auch für ein paar Tage.
Wenn man sich danach den Arber holen will oder den Mühlengraben und unter 1200hm bleiben möchte - ist Shutteln angesagt.
Risslochfalltrail war kaum begangen, am (kleinen) Arber wurd's etwas voller mit Wanderen. Blieb aber noch im Rahmen und da wir biker vorsichtig fahren und freundlich grüßen (gelle?), war das alles kein Problem. In den Ferien und am WE mag das sicher anders aussehen.
Gewisse Erinnerungen an den Gardasee hatte ich anlässlich des Trails in der Tat. Leider hatte ich meine Schoner weggelassen den Tag, so musste ich es etwas vorsichtiger angehen aber war trotzdem sehr hübsch.
Danke für den Tip mit Biller. Hatte meines mit. Deggendorf wäre mir auch zuviel Gurkerei gewesen für Ausleihen und Hinbringen.
Bigup an den Mechaniker vom Bikepark, der mir am HR trotz geschlossenem Park wieder die Speichen vollzählig gemacht hat!


----------



## scratch_a (10. Juli 2016)

Schade, dass die Tracks auf Woidriders anscheinend nicht mehr öffentlich zugänglich sind


----------



## Orangutanklaus (11. Juli 2016)

Jepp


----------



## veraono (11. Juli 2016)

Oh, wirklich sehr schade. Ich hatte für diesen Sommer ein Bayerwald- Wochenende auf dem Plan und wollte mal eine der Touren nachfahren.
Die genannten Gründe klingen nachvollziehbar, so geht's wohl auf kurz oder lang mit jedem “Geheimtipp“ wenn er nicht mehr geheim ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangutanklaus (11. Juli 2016)

Naja, Finden tut man schon noch was bei den GPSies und gps-tour.info. Es bedeutet allerdings einen ziemlichen Zeitauwand, "nette" Touren rauszufiltern. Einige der Stichworte (Mühlengraben, Arber und so) aus dem Thread hier sind schon mal ein Fingerzeig. 

Habe die Abende vorher jeweils 1-1½ Stunden verbracht, um für den nächsten Tag eine annehmbare Tour (Höhenmeter, Entfernung, Wegbeschaffenheit etc. pp.) zu finden. Wobei das natürlich keine Garantie ist.

Ich fand aber, dass der Bayerwald insgesamt wenig befahren ist (mag auch an der Jahreszeit und/oder Fußball-WM gelegene haben  Das kenn ich aus dem Vinschgau anders.

Vielleicht könnten die Woidmenschen ja ein paar der Tracks, die nicht so konfliktbeladen sind und mglw. mit den FVÄs abgestimmt (wenn das überhaupt machbar ist. Für viele sind Mauntenpiker ja eher so Typen, die am Radweg den Fluß langfahren oder höchstens per Waldautobahn auf den kleinen Arber hoch-e-biken), freigeben und nur die anderen "verstecken".


----------



## thecuberider (11. Juli 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Tracks auf Woidriders anscheinend nicht mehr öffentlich zugänglich sind


@All: ja, es tut mir auch leid. Aber es ging leider nicht mehr anders. Ich freu mich aber sehr das Ihr dafür so viel Verständnis aufbringt! Auch den Schritt in die Profiliga (Touren gegen Bares) wird es nicht geben. Wir wollen unbedingt weiterhin auf ungesperrten Woidtrails rocken, und wir beobachteten tatsächlich schon die ersten Konflikte. Deswegen auch die Löschung der gps-Daten auf den Tourenportalen. Wenn die Trailbiker im großem Stil das enorme Potenzial vom Woid entdecken haben wir dann früher oder später ebenfalls in Wurzeln geschlagene Nägel, gespannte Drahtseile, Verbotsschilder und meckernde Wanderer. Das ist der falsche Weg. Ja, Ihr habt Recht: selber schuld - die Geister, die wir riefen... Jedenfalls: Eine erneute dreiste, kommerzielle Ausschlachtung der Daten sowie die häufigen, teils unverschämten Anfragen (individuelle Tourenangebote mit Unterkunftssuche usw....sind wir ein Reisebüro??) sowie sogar Beschwerden ("Wanderkarten kann ich auch selber lesen!") in letzter Zeit waren dann letztlich der Auslöser für die Reißleine.


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. Juli 2016)

Heute mal wieder die Hochfall-Tour gemacht. War menschenleer nach unten und nur im Gipfelbereich ein paar Wanderer.
Wie immer freundlich gewesen und so gabs keine Probleme


----------



## scratch_a (11. Juli 2016)

Natürlich habe ich da Verständnis, wie die meisten hier. Es ist einfach traurig, dass es auch in der MTB-Szene offensichtlich einige schwarze Schafe gibt und dafür auch alle anderen "bestraft" werden (müssen). 
Aber falls meine Frau und ich mal es schaffen, für paar Tage bei euch Urlaub zu machen, vielleicht hat ja ein Einheimischer Lust, ganz entspannt mit uns eine Tour zu fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2016)

Ich finds gut das die Tracks nicht mehr so leicht zugänglich sind. GPS Tracks sind Fluch und Segen zu gleich (Strava Segmente sind teilw. nen echter Fluch), und führen dazu, dass Hot Spots entstehen und jeder einfach mal hinfahren kann ohne sich lang damit beschäftigen zu müssen. Die Geisskopf Deggendorfvarianten sind mittlerweile sehr häufig befahren und sicher nicht nur potentielles Wandererproblem (die es dort kaum gibt) sondern auch Grundstückseigentümerproblem.

Uns allen (die dort fahren und sich auskennen) bringt es nix, durch GPS Tracks, viele in den (zum Glück) ruhigen bayerischen Wald zu holen. Einer meiner Lieblingsberge wurde Gott sei Dank hier noch netmal erwähnt 

Prinzipiell sind mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten (vor allem der OpenMTBMap) die Touren auch ohne Track zu finden, da es nicht soviele Möglichkeiten gibt.

Abgesehen davon hatte ich im Bayerwald noch keine Probleme mit Wanderern (eher Mitleid in groben Passagen). 

@Voltage_FR ... Wards am Kaitersberg? Der Goldsteig Richtung Kötzting müsst ja fahrbar sein wenn auch sehr verblockt. Kenns nur zu Fuß


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. Juli 2016)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon hatte ich im Bayerwald noch keine Probleme mit Wanderern (eher Mitleid in groben Passagen).
> 
> @Voltage_FR ... Wards am Kaitersberg? Der Goldsteig Richtung Kötzting müsst ja fahrbar sein wenn auch sehr verblockt. Kenns nur zu Fuß



Ging mir am Montag auch so auf den letzen Metern gen Gipfel am kleinen Arber 
O-Ton: Du agst dcih schon plagen, oder? mir langt mein Rucksack schon.

Kaitersberg steht noch aus. Als wirs vorgesehn hatten, war es Wetter bescheiden und Pfingstritt in Kötzting. Somit haben wirs ausfallen lassen und bisher noch nicht neu terminiert..


----------



## tailwind (20. Juli 2016)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Der Goldsteig Richtung Kötzting müsst ja fahrbar sein wenn auch sehr verblockt. Kenns nur zu Fuß



Sollte bis zum Kreuzfelsen für einen geübten Biker gut fahrbar sein (ruppiger, großteils felsiger/wurzeliger Untergrund mit etwas größeren Hindernissen, aber kaum Verblockungen). Im Bereich Kreuzfelsen dürfte der Goldsteig für Normalsterbliche nicht fahrbar sein. Umfahrung ist möglich, aber das Bike muß auf kurzer (beschwerlicher) Strecke getragen werden.

Gruß


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Juli 2016)

Gut zu wissen, danke dir!


----------



## oeger (20. Juli 2016)

dafür ist das Gipfelkreuz recht imposant


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Juli 2016)

Kommt definitiv mit auf die To-Do.
Jetzt muss sich nur diese blöde Zeit finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tailwind (21. Juli 2016)

In meiner Mottenkiste habe ich noch diese Bilder vom Kaitersberg gefunden ...

  




oeger schrieb:


> dafür ist das Gipfelkreuz recht imposant



Tja, eben ein richtiger *Kreuz*felsen 

Auch ein großes Teil


Burgstall - Hohenbogen


Gruß


----------



## Garam (25. Juli 2016)

Ich mochte dieses Jahr im Bayrischen Wald Urlaub machen (Region Bodenmais, St. Englmar, Viechtach, großer Arber). 

Würde mich mich als Anfänger mit der Tendenz zum Fortgeschrittenen bezeichnen. Fahre auch in Bikeparks, bin aber noch überfordert, wenn es permanent mit Schuß runtergeht - schaffe es also nicht, wie die Profis die Bremse los - und es einfach laufen zu lassen. 

Mochte im Bayrischen Wald nicht nur CC fahren. Es soll schon ein bißchen technischer werden (S2). Will die Steigungen aus eigener Kraft erklimmen. 

Ich habe ein AM (150 mm Federweg, 12,7 kg) und ein Enduro (170 mm, 14,5 kg). 

Welches Rad würdest ihr mitnehmen?


----------



## Alexspeed (25. Juli 2016)

Garam schrieb:


> Ich habe ein AM (150 mm Federweg, 12,7 kg) und ein Enduro (170 mm, 14,5 kg).
> 
> Welches Rad würdest ihr mitnehmen?


Wenn es geht beide, ansonsten das AM. Selbst in den Bikeparks Spicak und Geiskopf kommst du mit 150 mm sehr gut aus ... wenn du damit umgehen kannst.


----------



## mfux (25. Juli 2016)

AM!


----------



## thecuberider (25. Juli 2016)

Verkauf beide, bastel Dir von dem Erlös ein Enduro auf 160er Basis mit ner Pike vorne und buch von der restlichen Kohle einen guten Fahrtechnik-Kurs. Klingt böse, aber das meiste holst Du aus Dir selber raus, nicht aus dem Bike   Aktuelle Enduros sind wirklich Allzweckwaffen und in St. Englmar oder am Geißkopf-Bikepark gibts Fahrtechnik-Kurse. Vui Spaß im Woid!!


----------



## Ghoste (3. August 2016)

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von den Locals helfen?
Habe hier schon meine Frage gestellt bzgl. Touren rund um Furth i.W.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trails-furth-im-wald-cherkov-tschechien.812974/


----------



## Garam (3. August 2016)

Danke für eure Tips - werde das AM mitnehmen. 

Wieso verkaufen? Mag beide Bikes total gerne. Beide haben ihr Einsatzgebiet und ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Abgesehen davon würde ich für das AM sowie nur noch ein müdes Lächeln kriegen


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. August 2016)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von den Locals helfen?
> Habe hier schon meine Frage gestellt bzgl. Touren rund um Furth i.W.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trails-furth-im-wald-cherkov-tschechien.812974/



Leider kaum. Gibt n paar Trails am Hohenbogen, Cherchov solls was gutes geben, aber da war ich noch nicht..


----------



## Ghoste (8. August 2016)

Habe dann selbst geplant, Traillastig über 65% Trail Anteil zum Cherkov hoch und auf der tschechischen Seite zurück.
Wunder mich echt, dass hier keine was schreibt. Egtl. tolles Gebiet, war leider nur 2 Biketage dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (8. August 2016)

Und? Bilder oder sowas?  

Der Cherkov liegt evtl schon wieder ein wenig abseits für manche.
Ich hätte von meiner Freundin aus ca. 30min hin, aber bisher dennoch nicht geschafft, da doch öfter die 15-20min mehr ins Kerngebiet angetreten werden.
Oder gleich der Weg gen Bikepark. 

Von den Woidriders sind wir z.B. bisher nicht weiter als an den Hohenbogen gekommen.


----------



## Ghoste (8. August 2016)

Leider nur ein paar Schnappschüsse mit dem Handy.... 
War aber wirklich top!


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. August 2016)

Kommt mit auf die To-Do


----------



## Schoppi11 (29. März 2019)

Servus hallo. 

Ich würde morgen gerne in Sankt englmar die trailes biken. Kann mir einer sagen ob die trails schon befahrbar sind? Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. März 2019)

Hi,bin zwar noch nicht oben gewesen aber denke das es noch nicht befahrbar ist (Schnee und umgestürzte Bäume)


----------



## Schoppi11 (29. März 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort. War gerade eben oben  und du hast recht . Ich komme ursprünglich nicht aus der Gegend um Straubing. Hättest du einen Tipp wo ich momentan ohne Schnee biken könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.Hahn (29. März 2019)

Überall < 700-800m. Um Wiesenfelden rum, Mitterfels sollte gehen, am Brotjacklriegel am Sonnenwald ist immer recht früh der Schnee weg.


----------



## Schoppi11 (29. März 2019)

Die trails um Sankt englmar hab ich bei Trailforks gefunden. Gibt es bei denen die du beschrieben hast irgendwelche GPS Daten damit ich das finde?


----------



## J.Hahn (29. März 2019)

Trailforks: Was da um Regensburg rum an Trails ist sollte gehen
Büscherl - Gallner: https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.134267.html
Meist Schotter um Saulburg - Falkenfels - Wiesenfelden: https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.38971.html
Eventuell geht das hier schon am Brotjacklriegel: https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.123015.html


----------



## Tompfl (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich werde über die Pfingstferien mal die Gegend um Waldmünchen unsicher machen.
Hat evtl. jemand nen Tip für ne Tour mit hohen Trailanteil. Kann fahrtechnisch ruhig auch knackige Passagen dabei haben.
Wäre cool wenn jemand was darüber sagen könnte, hab schon mal recherchiert, aber so richtig fündig bin ich nicht geworden.


----------



## sascha67974 (15. Mai 2019)

Hi,

das Ziel dort ist der Cherkov, am interessantesten ist dort der Wanderweg vom Cherkov runter nach Waldmünchen.
Infos dazu findest Du zB hier: https://woidriders.eu/?p=6350
Eine schöne, aber lange Tour wäre diese hier: https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34391.html
Die da angegebene Schwierigkeitsgradsbewertung ist aber MM übertrieben, rund um den Cherkov gibts nix über S2 hinaus, meist sinds S0 - S1. Der Autor bricht den Trail nach Waldmünchen etwas zu früh ab, kann man noch weiter abfahren. Bei Fragen fragen ;-)

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Tompfl (16. Mai 2019)

Danke Sascha für die schnelle Antwort und vor allem für deine Mühe beim Beantworten.
Bin bisher auch genau auf die gleiche Tour gekommen. Denke die wird mal unter die Stollen genommen und der Rest wird sich vor Ort zeigen.
Evtl. hat ja noch wer nen Tip


----------



## Tompfl (16. Mai 2019)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Danke Sascha für die schnelle Antwort und vor allem für deine Mühe beim Beantworten.
> Bin bisher auch genau auf die gleiche Tour gekommen. Denke die wird mal unter die Stollen genommen und der Rest wird sich vor Ort zeigen.
> Eventuell hast du ja noch nen Tip für ne Tour mit S2 und aufwärts. Wäre mobil und muss nicht in Waldmünchen starten. Gerne auch PN.


----------



## sascha67974 (16. Mai 2019)

Hier gibts auch noch gut recherchierte Touren aus Deiner Gegend - mit dem gleichen "Problem" was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht: https://trail-kompass.de/ Ich war selbst zwei Mal dort beim Scouten, und habe nix über S2 hinaus entdeckt. Dann musst Du ggf. wohl ins Auto steigen und woanders hinfahren. Wenn Du anspruchsvolleres suchst: Schreib mich bei Bedarf via PN an oder benutze das Kontaktformular auf www.woidriders.eu


----------



## Schoppi11 (3. Juni 2019)

Servus miteinander,

Ich such Gleichgesinnte Enduristen mit ortskunde rund um Edenstetten, Schloss EGG. Sind hier welche vertreten ? Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen. 

Viele Grüße


----------

